# John E. Sarno об истиных причинах болей в спине и не только



## algaraga (14 Апр 2012)

Здраствуйте!

Я, как и многие из вас, много лет страдаю от болей в спине и все лечение что прошел (консервативное) имело нулевой эффект. Недавно наткнулся на работу доктора John E. Sarno, который, как оказался, в Штатах уже довольно известная личность. Он издал несколько книг, касающиеся проблем болей в спине, а также многих других болей (фибромиалгия, сенная лихорадка, болей в сухожильях - тендонит, и многие другие):
- _Healing Back Pain: The Mind-Body Connection_. (находится в свободном доступе в интернете.)
- _The Mindbody Prescription: Healing the Body._
_- __The Divided Mind: The Epidemic of Mindbody Disorders. _(эту еще не читал)
На Амазоне можно скачать бесплатно версии в формате аудиокниг (на 30 дней).
Книги на английском. Насколько мне известно, только первая имеет официальный русский перевод.

Основная идея автора - неразрывная связь между телом и разумом и то, что многие хронические боли связанны с проблеммами в эмоциональной свере, а точнее подсознательным подавлением сильнейших негативных эмоций (подсознательное, по определению, означает что мы это делаем не осознанно т.е. мы этого даже не осознаём). По утверждению автора, проблема массовой эпидемии болей в спине, и других, связаны с непониманием современной медицины того, что тело и разум неразрывное целое и эмоции могут сильнейшим образом определять наше физическое самучувствие. Практически любую болезнь современная медицина адресовывает изолированно от эмоциональной составляющей, а ведь часто причина болезней именно в ней... Организм человека это невероятно отказоустойчивое творение природы, что доказано миллионами лет эволюции. Разум может как лечить болезни как и создавать их.

В этих книгах врач описывает диагноз - TMS (Tension Myositis Syndrome), который, как считает врач, имеет место в большинстве случаев хронических болей в спине (заранее исключаются боли связанные с новообразованиями). В кратце, он состоит в том, что при подавлении в подсознании сильных негативных эмоций (гнев и страх), мозг посредством автономной нервной системы вызывает намеренное сокращение кровоснабжения определенных тканей (чаще всего это оказываются мышцы ответственные за позу, но далеко не всегда), что приводит к умеренному кислородному голоданию соответвтвующих мышц, нервов и сухожилий. Это, в свою очередь, вызывает боль, и в зависимости от того какого рода ткани задействованны, боли разные. Например, если это мышцы - тупая боль или спазм, если нервы - чувство покалывания, сжения и слабости. TMS, по мнению автора, абсолютно безвредное явление, хотя очень и очень неприятное - боли такие, что люди бывают и месяцами не могут из кровати встать. А поэтому, при правильном лечении (состоящим из: a) понимание всех делатей своего истинного диагноза и принятие этого диагноза; b) прекращение всех видов лечения спины, принятие лекарств, и всех упражнений, связанных с усилением мышц спины и пресса; с) самое главное, возобновление полной двигательной активности, включая всевозможные виды спорта, чем требовательнее тем лучше).

По мнению автора (и это он подтверждает своими исследованиями, и многих других ученых), боли в спине практически никогда не связанны с структурными изменениями в позвоночнике, на которые современная медицина всё списывает. Он показывает примеры исследований говорящие о том, что практически никакой кореляции между симптоматикой больных и MRI снимками нету и то, что очень многие абсолютно здоровые люди имеют (бессимптомные) струкрурные нарушения в позвоничнике (в том числе экструции дисков, сильнейшие сколиозы, артриты). Вывод - структурные изменения are absolutely normal abnormalities, которые приходят с возрастом. Они всегда были, но 50 лет назад, однако, больных со спиной было на порядки меньше. Он подробно описывает свои взгляды откуда взялась эта эпидемия и кто в ней виноват.

Сам Джон врач и ему уже под 90 лет. За свою практику вылечил многих тысяч людей с тяжелейшими болями в спине, ишиасом, тендонитом, фибромиалгией, RSI, и прочими радостями нашего столетия. Почитав отзывы по его книгам, особенно на Амазоне, я понял, что его теория помогла очень многим (по оценкам, больше 100тыс людей) полностю излечиться от болей без всяких лекарств и операций, а за счёт знаний и иногда сеансов психотерапии (в запущенных случаях).
Его бывшие пациенты создали несколько вики:
=****
Там очень много информации по этому синдрому.

Моё впечатление по поводу книг - очень хорошее. Хотя, сначала был настроен скептически... Он пишет на удивление очень логично и обоснованно. Каждое утверждение подтверждает либо результатами своей многолетней практики, либо ссылается на другие исследования. Автор исследует очень глубоко суть проблемы (кому-то может это наскучить, если вы ищите сразу список задач для выздоровления). Мне же было очень интересно, так как я в душе исследователь и не приемлю утверждения высосанные из пальца.

Я поверил в эту теорию и начал следовать плану. Конечно, еще рано говорить о результатах (меньше 2х недель прошло) но уже сейчас я не боюсь никаких болей. Потому что знаю, что они абсолютно безвредные, и когда они происходят, я своё внимание сосредотачиваю на эмоциональную сферу - на то, что может вызывать стресс в моей жизни. Его книги совершенно поменяли моё мировоззрение по поводу проблем здоровья, современной медицины и психологии. Я скажу, что они обхватывают столько проблем, которые казалось бы, ни один врач не способен физически охватить...

Я мог бы тут всё намного подробней расписать, но не вижу смысла, так как в книгах всё это сделано куда лучше.
Почитайте, посмотрите отзывы на Амазоне и в других местах, посмотрите рейтинги, отзывы бывших пациентах - они говорят сами за себя.
В русскоязычном сообществе никаких отзывов пока не находил и буду рад комментаниям на русском, так как на английском уже их начитался.

Зачем мне вообще здесь писать? Ну, во первых, мне интересны мнения наших сограждан, а во вторых, надеюсь, что хоть кому-нибудь поможет (уверен). Я пока не излечился (только начал), но многие в состоянии сто раз хуже моего уже да.


----------



## algaraga (14 Апр 2012)

Вот ссылка на его первую книгу из списка =****








*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Апр 2012)

"Эпидемия болей в спине" - подобного бреда не встречал. Это явный конкурент "деткам" Порфирия Иванова.


----------



## algaraga (14 Апр 2012)

Владимир, я писал в фигуральном смысле. Но Вы сами задумаетесь о том, что боли в спине стоят на одном из первых мест в мире среди заболеваний по частоте а также влиянию на качество жизни. Также по статистике просто огромные деньги тратятся на лечение этих заболеваний, а толку как правило, мало. А также, я просил перед тем как писать критику просмотреть какую-нибудь из его книг и прочитать отзывы. Иначе буду это считать за неконструктивные выпады. Ещё сильно сомневаюсь, что Джон, также как и я, имеет представление кто такой Порфирий Иванов.


----------



## Alchimik (14 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Основная идея автора - неразрывная связь между телом и разумом и то, что многие хронические боли связанны с проблеммами в эмоциональной свере, а точнее подсознательным подавлением сильнейших негативных эмоций (подсознательное, по определению, означает что мы это делаем не осознанно т.е. мы этого даже не осознаём). По утверждению автора, проблема массовой эпидемии болей в спине, и других, связаны с непониманием современной медицины того, что тело и разум неразрывное целое и эмоции могут сильнейшим образом определять наше физическое самучувствие. Практически любую болезнь современная медицина адресовывает изолированно от эмоциональной составляющей, а ведь часто причина болезней именно в ней... Организм человека это невероятно отказоустойчивое творение природы, что доказано миллионами лет эволюции. Разум может как лечить болезни как и создавать их.
> .


Согласен с этим, замечал это на себе не один раз. Пытаюсь это регулировать


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (15 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Здраствуйте!
> Недавно наткнулся на работу доктора John E. Sarno, который, как оказался, в Штатах уже довольно известная личность. Он издал несколько книг. Основная идея автора - неразрывная связь между телом и разумом и то, что многие хронические боли связанны с проблеммами в эмоциональной свере...
> 
> По утверждению автора, проблема массовой эпидемии болей в спине, и других, связаны с непониманием современной медицины того, что тело и разум неразрывное целое и эмоции могут сильнейшим образом определять наше физическое самучувствие. Практически любую болезнь современная медицина адресовывает изолированно от эмоциональной составляющей, а ведь часто причина болезней именно в ней..


Такая проблема действительно существует. Единственно, что хочу подчеркнуть - нет ничего революционного в этих идеях и это вовсе не идеи доктора Sarno. Об этих проблемах много лет пишут такие  действительно известные специалисты как Deyo, Waddell, Nachemson, Linton, Bogduk и прочие. Сегодня западной медициной принята концепция болей в спине как биопсихосоциального явления и о порочности разделения проблем на "физические" и "духовные" написано довольно много. Однако не стоит считать, что эмоции и психика являются причинами болей. Похоже, что доктор Sarno перегибает палку, видимо, с целью придать налет сенсационности своим книгам (признаюсь - не читал). Именно на возникновение болевого синдрома эмоции и психика влияют весьма слабо - это неплохо продемонстрировано в научных исследованиях. А вот на переход болей в хроническую форму и на инвалидизацию эти факторы на самом деле оказывают существенное влияние. Т.е. причина болей все-таки обычно кроется в определенных процессах в организме, а вот что происходит с ней в дальнейшем от наших реакций зависит сильно

И по поводу эпидемии - судя по имеющимся статистическим данным боли в спине не стали возникать у людей чаще, поэтому слово "эпидемия" не нужно воспринимать буквально. Что изменилось - это влияние болей в спине на нашу жизнь, число случаев нетрудоспособности, экономические потери. Вот здесь действительно можно говорить об эпидемии. В США экономические потери из-за болей в спине за десятилетие удвоились.


algaraga написал(а):


> А поэтому, при правильном лечении (состоящим из: a) понимание всех делатей своего истинного диагноза и принятие этого диагноза; b) прекращение всех видов лечения спины, принятие лекарств, и всех упражнений, связанных с усилением мышц спины и пресса; с) самое главное, возобновление полной двигательной активности, включая всевозможные виды спорта, чем требовательнее тем лучше).


В целом эта рекомендация верная, но следует избегать крайностей. На 100 человек с болями в спине приходится примерно 85, у которых действительно нет никакого серьезного заболевания, но есть также и те, кто нуждается в реальной врачебной помощи. Не все боли безвредные, но большинство действительно опасности не представляют. Поэтому, прежде чем действовать, нужно узнать мнение врача - нет ли конкретно в вашей ситуации проблемы, требующей особого решения.


algaraga написал(а):


> По мнению автора (и это он подтверждает своими исследованиями, и многих других ученых), боли в спине практически никогда не связанны с структурными изменениями в позвоночнике, на которые современная медицина всё списывает. Он показывает примеры исследований говорящие о том, что практически никакой кореляции между симптоматикой больных и MRI снимками нету и то, что очень многие абсолютно здоровые люди имеют (бессимптомные) струкрурные нарушения в позвоничнике (в том числе экструции дисков, сильнейшие сколиозы, артриты). Вывод - структурные изменения are absolutely normal abnormalities, которые приходят с возрастом. Они всегда были, но 50 лет назад, однако, больных со спиной было на порядки меньше. Он подробно описывает свои взгляды откуда взялась эта эпидемия и кто в ней виноват.


Да, конечно, это известно еще с 70-х годов с работ Альфа Нахемсона и неоднократно подтверждено в дальнейшем - на рентгенограммах и МРТ наиболее часто делают находки, которые вопреки общепринятому представлению никак не объясняют боли (подробно можно посмотреть здесь). Впрочем, это говорит лишь о том, что современные методы обследования имеют ограниченные возможности, а не о том, что в организме человека нет причины для возникновения болей.  



algaraga написал(а):


> Моё впечатление по поводу книг - очень хорошее. Хотя, сначала был настроен скептически... Он пишет на удивление очень логично и обоснованно. Каждое утверждение подтверждает либо результатами своей многолетней практики, либо ссылается на другие исследования. Автор исследует очень глубоко суть проблемы (кому-то может это наскучить, если вы ищите сразу список задач для выздоровления). Мне же было очень интересно, так как я в душе исследователь и не приемлю утверждения высосанные из пальца.


Если интересна эта тема, то рекомендую два источника на русском языке, в которых адекватно и именно с таких позиций изложена информация о болях в спине: "Ваш позвоночник" Гамильтона Холла и "Истинная причина боли в спине" вашего покорного слуги. 


algaraga написал(а):


> Я поверил в эту теорию и начал следовать плану. Конечно, еще рано говорить о результатах (меньше 2х недель прошло) но уже сейчас я не боюсь никаких болей. Потому что знаю, что они абсолютно безвредные, и когда они происходят, я своё внимание сосредотачиваю на эмоциональную сферу - на то, что может вызывать стресс в моей жизни. Его книги совершенно поменяли моё мировоззрение по поводу проблем здоровья, современной медицины и психологии. Я скажу, что они обхватывают столько проблем, которые казалось бы, ни один врач не способен физически охватить...


То, что вы перестали бояться и пробуете взять ситуацию под личный контроль - очень хороший результат от прочтения книги.
А тема эта очень большая, много тонкостей.


----------



## algaraga (16 Апр 2012)

Уважаемый доктор Черепанов,

Спасибо за развернутые коментарии к моему посту. Вот несколько замечаний, которые хотел бы добавить, чтобы уточнить суть диагноза (по мнению доктора Сарно), раз вы не читали книги пока.



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Единственно, что хочу подчеркнуть - нет ничего революционного в этих идеях и это вовсе не идеи доктора Sarno. Об этих проблемах много лет пишут такие действительно известные специалисты как Deyo, Waddell, Nachemson, Linton, Bogduk и прочие.


 
Кажется, первый кто начал продвигать эти идеи был З. Фрейд, собственно он и описал подсознательное и психосоматические расстройства. Потом были его последователи, которые добились ещё лучших клинических результатов, но к сожалению, вскоре про них забыли, так как началась эра медицины в которой всё, что не может быть доказано в лаборатории считалось не наукой. А эмоции в лабораторных условиях, очевидно, изучать проблематично...



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Однако не стоит считать, что эмоции и психика являются причинами болей. Похоже, что доктор Sarno перегибает палку, видимо, с целью придать налет сенсационности своим книгам.


 
По мнению др. Сарно, конечно же бывают травмы, которые вызывают боль в спине, но наш организм имеет способность, заложенную эволюцией, к быстрому восстановлению. Они приводит в пример, что даже сломанное бедро (самая крупная кость в организме) срастается за 6 недель и становится крепче чем была до. Вопрос, почему же боли не проходят? По его утверждению, мозг использует эти триггеры для начала TMS, то есть боль вызвана на психоэмоциональной почве. Он приводит множество примеров несоответствии симптомов реальной картине на МРТ (например грыжербразование с одной стороны, а ишиас в другую ногу). А также есть множество отзывов в его книгах и на многих сайтах людей, которые прошли терапию у Сарно или лечились по его методики после долгих лет безрезультатного лечения посредством стандартной и альтернативной медицины. Создается впечатление, что у людей, если когда-то и была боль от реальной травмы, то та боль, что они испытывают много лет после, никак с этой травмой не связано, так как проходит мимолетно от обычной информационной терапии и психотерапии.
Некоторые его пациенты по случаю скорого ухода др. Сарно на пенсию (в возрасте 88 лет) создали сайт**** где опубликовали благодарности. Также очень много благодарностей в коментариях к его книгам, к примеру**** (там есть интересные истории).



доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> И по поводу эпидемии - судя по имеющимся статистическим данным боли в спине не стали возникать у людей чаще, поэтому слово "эпидемия" не нужно воспринимать буквально. Что изменилось - это влияние болей в спине на нашу жизнь, число случаев нетрудоспособности, экономические потери. Вот здесь действительно можно говорить об эпидемии. В США экономические потери из-за болей в спине за десятилетие удвоились.


 
Я нашел в просторах интернета исследование врачей из Северной Каролины, которые сравнили частоту хронических болей в штате с начала 90х и выявили, что она выросла более чем в 2 раза: ****


> According to the study, 3.9 percent of North Carolina residents surveyed in 1992 said that they had debilitating, chronic back pain. That number rose to 10.2 percent by 2006, the researchers said.





> Carey said there appears to be a national trend toward increasing numbers of people with chronic lower back pain that causes impairment. The National Health Interview Survey showed that lower back pain and neck pain increased from 3.2 percent of the population in 1997 to 8.3 percent in 2006.





> The bill for lost productivity and back-related health care totals about $100 billion a year, he added.


 


доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> В целом эта рекомендация верная, но следует избегать крайностей. На 100 человек с болями в спине приходится примерно 85, у которых действительно нет никакого серьезного заболевания, но есть также и те, кто нуждается в реальной врачебной помощи. Не все боли безвредные, но большинство действительно опасности не представляют. Поэтому, прежде чем действовать, нужно узнать мнение врача - нет ли конкретно в вашей ситуации проблемы, требующей особого решения.
> ​


​Безусловно, он это настоятельно рекомендует. ​​


доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Да, конечно, это известно еще с 70-х годов с работ Альфа Нахемсона и неоднократно подтверждено в дальнейшем - на рентгенограммах и МРТ наиболее часто делают находки, которые вопреки общепринятому представлению никак не объясняют боли (подробно можно посмотреть здесь). Впрочем, это говорит лишь о том, что современные методы обследования имеют ограниченные возможности, а не о том, что в организме человека нет причины для возникновения болей.
> ​


​Спасибо за ссылку, почитал, интересно. Я тоже нашел ​ исследование выборки людей без симптомов боли в спине ​ 
****​ 
. У бОльшей части из них в той или иной мере обнаружены отклонения - протрузии, грыжи и даже экструзии. В одной из книг, др. Сарно описывает забавный случай когда один человек имел слабую боль в спине. Сделал МРТ и ему там такого наговорили, что он со страху через день еле ходил от боли в спине...​Еще он упоминает, что у большинства людей уже к 20 годам диск на уровне L5-S1 дегенерирован и это нормально.​ 


доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Если интересна эта тема, то рекомендую два источника на русском языке, в которых адекватно и именно с таких позиций изложена информация о болях в спине: "Ваш позвоночник" Гамильтона Холла и "Истинная причина боли в спине" вашего покорного слуги.


 
Спасибо, почитаю!

*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## algaraga (16 Апр 2012)

Уважаемые модераторы, я понимаю почему вы удалили ссылку на амазон, как коммерческий сайт, а другие 3 ссылки какое имеют к этому отношение? Ссылка на медицинский журнал The New England Journal of Medicine это вообще-то научный медицинский журнал. По другой ссылке, где сайт с благодарностями доктору , если вы проверите, не имеет ничего коммерческого. И уж какое отношение имеет ссылка на новостной канал со статьей о повышения частоты болей в спине к коммерции, тоже не понятно. А прямая ссылка на книгу (полностью онлайн, не требующей покупки) которая находится на сайте медицинского универа, это тоже реклама универа? В таком случае, какие вообще ссылки можно ставить? Только на ваш сайт? Людям же интересно откуда я взял эти данные, может я их высосал из пальца. И у меня, кстати, ушло определенное время на поиск и анализ этих ресурсов.


----------



## algaraga (17 Апр 2012)

Уважаемый доктор Черепанов,

Причитал поподробнее ваш сайт, и хочу сказать, что ваши идеи мне понравились. Вы первый врач, которого я знаю из России говорящий, что снимки мало что значат и причину болей надо искать глубже. Особо нравится то, что вы упомянули про ноцебо-эффект, так как не раз убеждался и на своём опыте, что это правда. Вот у меня, к примеру, ничего особенно на снимках не обнаружили: дегенерация, протрузии, и узел Шморля - такое, кажется, у каждого 3-го в моём возрасте. Но беспокоят постоянные боли в спине. Пошел по врачам, и они увидели на снимках протрузии-грыжи и, конечно, сослались на них. Годы лечения и ноль эффекта - отсюда вывод, либо наша медицина не умеет лечить элеметарные вещи, либо мои недомогания к остеохондрозу никакого отношения не имеют. Сейчас я, конечно, учерен во втором. А вот в последний раз сходил к "профессионалу", так он сказал что тут ничего не поделаешь, дальше будет только хуже. Вот как к таким относиться? Непонятно чему их в медицинских учреждениях учат. Ладно там лечить боли в спине не умеют (аналгетики и НПВП не в счет), но если бы хоть знали про ноцебо-эффект, никогда бы такого не говорили, даже если были бы уверены в своей правоте...

И вот вы говорите, что в западном сообществе давно осознали, что причины большинства хронических болей биопсихосоциальные. Но вот я проживая в Европе этого особо не заметил (тот "профессионал" из Европы). Мне кажется современной медицины до осознания этих фактов еще пока далеко...

Но, к счастью, есть врачи, которые готовы идти на перекор устоявшимся представлениям, даже если это сделает их белыми воронами, и которые готовы искать реальные причины хронических болезней (не только спины), а не назначать в промышленных масштабах обезбаливающие и операции. Повышенное давление - таблетки для понижения, спина болит - обезбаливающие, НПВП (хотя еще никто, кажется, не показал что при болях в спине имеет место воспаление), депрессия - антидепресанты. Это всё симптоматическое лечение не решающую причины, а значит обречено на провал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Апр 2012)

Читаю, читаю и пока не понял Вашего посыла.
Нужна ли психотерапия для наших пациентов?
Возьмите рекомендации ВОЗ при боли в спине, она там есть.
А пока идет весна нужен и не только психотерапевт.
Кстати, половина форума посвящена именно этому.
тут другой вопрос, если уж на Западе не каждый хочет идти к психотерапевту, то уж у нас не загонишь точно, вот и получается, что каждый врач на своем месте и психотерапевт добавочно.
Больше скажу, как только  к врачу лечащему боль в спине очередь, так он и психотерапевт, поневоле.


----------



## algaraga (17 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Читаю, читаю и пока не понял Вашего посыла.
> Нужна ли психотерапия для наших пациентов?


Мой посыл не в том, что всем пациентам с болям в спине нужна психотерапия (хотя судя по отзывам, некоторым только это помогает полностью вылечиться), а в том, что нашим медикам (не только по проблемам спины, и не только нашим) не помешало бы понимать, что большая (если не бОльшая) часть хронических болей имеею психоэмоциональную основу. И пока эти проблемы не будут адресованны в первую очередь, так и будем бегать по врачам, а они, после всевозможной терапии, будут пожимать плечами, потому как изначально проблема не в структурных аномалиях, которые есть у всех. (Ссылки на исследования в медицинских журналах что написал модераторы услужливо удалили). А то, что каждый врач должен быть в какой-то мере психотерапевтом, это по моему мнению правильно, чтобы отличить структурные проблемы от психоэмоциональных (часто у обоих абсолютно похожие симптомы).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> часть хронических болей имеею психоэмоциональную основу.


 
так это уже давным давно известно, более того человек с болью более четырёх недель требует в лечении подключения антидепресантов, четверть больных (и нашего форума также) как минимум,  нуждаются в помощи грамотного психиатра (не балабола с кликухой психотерапевт а именно врача-психитра),  особенно по весне....


----------



## algaraga (17 Апр 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> так это уже давным давно известно, более того человек с болью более четырёх недель требует в лечении подключения антидепресантов, четверть больных (и нашего форума также) как минимум, нуждаются в помощи грамотного психиатра (не балабола с кликухой психотерапевт а именно врача-психитра), особенно по весне....


Уважаемый доктор Зинчук, это конечно хорошо что некоторые это понимают (хотя в моем случае на протяжении нескольких лет лечения никто не задумался о эмоциональной составляющей), но антидепрсанты это не решение, так как проблему не устаняют. Что реально может помочь это
а) убучающая программа, наподобие той что предлагал доктор Черепанов отсеивающие страхи пациентов и убеждающая из в том, что ничего худого у них там со спиной нет
b) поиск проблемы в эмоциональной сфере больного. и, по словам др. Сарно и его коллег, это не только те что вызваны внешними обстоятельствами, но по большей части стрессы, которые мы сами себе создаём неосознанно, изза некоторых наших типичных черт характера (недружелюбность, стремление всем потакать, страх, перфекционизм, и пр.).


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (17 Апр 2012)

Согласен


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Апр 2012)

Чем мы и занимаемся на этом форуме.


----------



## ольга new (18 Апр 2012)

Прочитала и поразилась! Целый год мучилась болями в спине и всеми вытекающими из этого симптомами: онемениями конечностей, покалываниями, проблемами со зрением и паническими атаками вследствие всего этого! Месяц назад прошла все обследования, и поняв, что никакие препараты мне не помогают, а доверить спину сомнительным мануальным терапевтам нет желания, пришла к выводу, что нужно успокоиться и научиться жить, не обращая внимание на все эти симптомы! В результате, за этот месяц ушли практически все боли(остались пока только мушки перед глазами), НО САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ, я поняла, что причина была именно психо-эмоциональная! Была на консультации у психотерапевта, которая объяснила, что антидепресанты не мой случай, надо выбираться самой! Чему я и учусь Хотя, не скрою, человек я очень эмоциональный, и совладать с собой бывает очень сложно, но я вижу свет в конце туннеля после года мучительных страданий и заработанного на этой почве невроза!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (18 Апр 2012)

А вот невроз следует лечить


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (18 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Уважаемый доктор Черепанов,
> И вот вы говорите, что в западном сообществе давно осознали, что причины большинства хронических болей биопсихосоциальные. Но вот я проживая в Европе этого особо не заметил (тот "профессионал" из Европы). Мне кажется современной медицины до осознания этих фактов еще пока далеко...


 
Об этом и речь!

Вообще я на эту тему могу говорить, наверное, бесконечно, но сделаю только небольшую ремарку. Нет, даже две:
Первый момент заключается в том, что какого врача не спроси - все как один утверждают, что прекрасно осведомлены о тесной связи психики и болей, о эмоциях, связи депрессии и хронической боли и прочих замечательных вещах. Но реальная практика в подавляющем большинстве случаев  эти подходы не использует. Между красивыми словами и тем, с чем сталкивается обычный пациент, слишком большой разрыв. Это не камень в чей-то огород, а просто наблюдение: одно дело то, что пишется в руководствах и заявляется на конференциях, а другое дело - реальная практика, которой занимаются рядовые врачи. В замечательной статье Ричарда Дейо "Overtreating low back pain" приводятся цифры - в тех же США число хирургических операций, инвазивных процедур, обследований растет год от года в разы несмотря не то, что это противоречит современной концепции.

Во-вторых, глубоко уважаемый мною Гордон Уодделл в своей книге "Боль в спине: революция" неоднократно подчеркивает, что врач ни в коем случае не должен выступать как психотерапевт-любитель. Считаю это замечание очень важным. Проблемы могут быть очень глубокими: я четко понимаю ограниченность своих возможностей и никогда не полезу разбираться в каких-нибудь детских психотравмах, а без этого иногда результата нормального добиться нельзя. Так что эту часть работы пусть делают специалисты.


А форум этот - да, выполняет очень важные функции. Редкое место, где люди могут получить грамотные ответы.


----------



## algaraga (18 Апр 2012)

ольга new написал(а):


> Хотя, не скрою, человек я очень эмоциональный, и совладать с собой бывает очень сложно, но я вижу свет в конце туннеля после года мучительных страданий и заработанного на этой почве невроза!


Доктор Сарно в своих книгах утверждает, что как раз подавленные эмоции несут вред, а не проявленные. То есть полезнее "выпустить пар" чем держать в себе пока это не начнет выражаться во всевоможных психогенных растройствах (там же и депрессии). По его мнению самый эфективные способ побороть эти расстройсива это понимание, что боли спровоцированны на эмоциональном фоне а не физ. отклонениями, и полностью игнорировать боли, сосредотачиваясь на эмоциональных проблемах, что Вы и сделали. Молодец!


----------



## ольга new (18 Апр 2012)

Ну в плане выплескивания эмоций проблем нет В себе никогда не держу, от чего страдают и близкие:-( Но вот я задумалась еще вот о чем (на своем примере и своих знакомых), почему-то как раз проблемы с болями в спине имеют как раз люди эмоциональные, экстраверты! А вот люди замкнутые, интраверты, которые держут эмоции в себе, не так частимеют данные проблемы! Хотя...может, просто не жалуются)))


----------



## ольга new (19 Апр 2012)

А с неврозом я потихоньку справилась))) Лечить его уже не надо Надеюсь больше не вернется!


----------



## ольга new (19 Апр 2012)

А на русском языке все-таки есть творения доктора Сарно? А то я нашла только англоговорящие сайты


----------



## algaraga (19 Апр 2012)

ольга new написал(а):


> А на русском языке все-таки есть творения доктора Сарно? А то я нашла только англоговорящие сайты


Да, есть перевод его книги How to heal your back на озоне. (ссылки не могу скинуть, так как её наверняка удалят модераторы).
Не могу ничего сказать о качестве перевода, так как её не читал. Но стоит она смешные деньги, так что можете прочитать для интереса. Если не найдете, скину в личку ссылку.


----------



## algaraga (19 Апр 2012)

ольга new написал(а):


> А вот люди замкнутые, интраверты, которые держут эмоции в себе, не так частимеют данные проблемы! Хотя...может, просто не жалуются)))


Ну вот я как раз привык держать все эмоции в себе. Сейчас я начал чаще обращать внимание на корелляцию эмоций и физического состояния. Заметил, что как только начинаю на кого-то злиться (что бывает часто) тут же подавляю эти эмоции (стараюсь быть дружелюбным с окружающими), и сразу же замечаю усиление спазма в спине. Тут случайности быть не может.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (19 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Тут случайности быть не может.


 
Конечно, ведь при психо-эмоциональном возбуждении идет повышение мышечного тонуса, вплоть до хаотического (дрожание) и при наличии проблем с функционалом костно-мышечного аппарата будите получать по полной программе.


----------



## algaraga (19 Апр 2012)

Недавно наткнулся ни интересную вещь в последней книге The Divided Mind. Др. Сарно описывает так называемый symptom imperative или symptom substitution - это частое явление, когда при симптоматическом лечении одной болезни (из группы психосоматических расстройст) после устранения проблемы у пациентов часто появляется другое растройство из той же группы. Др. Сарно ссылается на З. Фрейда, который первый заметил это явление и описывает многие случаи из своей практики. К примеру, у человаека была языва желудка, ему назначили лечение от хилобактера, которое помогло, но после этого у него сразу же развилась депрессия, ему назначили антидепресанты, что помогло устранить депрессию, но вскоре у человека развивается сенная лихорадка или другая аллергия, после лечения которой начинает болеть спина и шея. Врачи разводят руками в непонимании как такое возможно, не видя никакой связи, а суть в том, что это лечение устраняло не проблему а следствие. И как только боли уходили, мозг находил другие способы отвлекать внимание человека от эмоционального конфликта в подсознании. Так, после лечения многих пациентов от болей в спине др. Сарно заметил, что устранялись и другие болезни из этой группы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2012)

Переборщаете!
Есть ли неврозы, есть!
Есть ли боли без невроза, есть!
Отделяйте зерна от плевел.
Истероидные и эмоционально зависимые формы составляют % 5-10 (имхо), вот для них все это и надо.
А 90%, сколько "мозги не мой", пока блокаду не сделаешь, ситуация не изменится.
А вот уйдет боль, давайте формировать у них правильное отношение к болезни, а то скоро боль в спине будем лечить сношениями по Фрейду или тантрическим сексом, для тех кто не знает его фамилию (как видите и там таких пациетов замечали и задолго до Фрейда).

Вот весна наступила, у меня на приеме 1-2 с эмоциями, а 10 колеса поменяли, вы им (последним) предложите сеанс психотерапии вместо мануальной терапии и физиотерапии, посмотрим как вы прокормите своих работников после опустения первичного приема.
К Фрейду, ведущему прием психиатора, приходили пациенты с этими проблемами, он их и оценивал.
А остался бы хирургом или неврологом, то и видел тех у кого болит спина, а не "голова", тогда бы его работы были посвящены решению проблемы боли, а не 10% выборки тех у кого на фоне больной снины обостряются проблемы "головы".
Вообще считаю что пока он ковырялся в рыбках изучая их половые органы, что -то у него самого в голове "заболело", вот и нас всех он попытался сделал больными.


----------



## algaraga (20 Апр 2012)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин,

Меня просто не перестают радовать ваши посты 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Истероидные и эмоционально зависимые формы составляют % 5-10 (имхо), вот для них все это и надо.
> А 90%, сколько "мозги не мой", пока блокаду не сделаешь, ситуация не изменится.


По опыту доктора Сарно, который начал приём больных со спиной лет за 20 до моего рождения и до сих пор ведет (он, кстати, вначале своей карьеры не имел отношения к психиатрии), у подавляющего большинства (а не 5-10%) людей с хроническими болями в спине причина болей психоэмоциональная и это доказано успешным лечением тех которые к нему пришли как к последней инстанции. Также, у него забавное утверждение в книге, что если этих людей считать невротиками, тогда все мы невротики, и значение этого слова теряет смысл...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> предложите сеанс психотерапии вместо мануальной терапии и физиотерапии, посмотрим как вы прокормите своих работников после опустения первичного приема.


Вот, то то и оно. У доктора Черепанова как раз замечательная теория, обьясняющая почему врачам не выгодно говорить правду (он скидывал ссылку в своем первом посте в этой теме), потому как иначе они своих клиентов потеряют. Им просто никто не поверит, что все их проблемы к структурным аномалиям не имеют отношение. А то, что в серьезной литературе уже давно говорят о тесной взаимосвязи разума и тела, пока публика не готова принять, а врачи, если даже и знают про это, не готовы применить.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще считаю что пока он ковырялся в рыбках изучая их половые органы, что -то у него самого в голове "заболело", вот и нас всех он попытался сделал больными.


Ну это просто дикое неуважение к человеку, который сделал величайший вклад в медицину...
Не скажу, что я специалист по его теориям, хотя прочитал несколько его книг, но факт в том, что он смог создать базу, которая до сих пор используется и психиатрия до сих пор помогает там, где традиционная медицина бессильна.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2012)

> По опыту доктора Сарно, который начал приём больных со спиной лет за 20 до моего рождения и до сих пор ведет (он, кстати, вначале своей карьеры не имел отношения к психиатрии), у подавляющего большинства (а не 5-10%) людей с хроническими болями в спине причина болей психоэмоциональная и это доказано успешным лечением тех которые к нему пришли как к последней инстанции. Также, у него забавное утверждение в книге, что если этих людей считать невротиками, тогда все мы невротики, и значение этого слова теряет смысл...


Передергиваете факты.
Психоэмоциональная *причина* и психоэмоциональное *сопровождение проблемы!*
Между этими понятиями большая разница, потому как психоэмоциональная составляющая есть обязательно, а вот причиной это может и не быть.
Мы уже обсуждали в одной из тем, что если и не лечить, то проблема сама по себе у большинства пройдет, а если с ними заниматься с пациентом хотя бы психотерапией, то поверьте пройдет быстрее.
Только вот как быть с теми у кого после первой таблетки боль значительно уменьшается.
Уверен, что ваш ответ прост, само начало лечения у врача является психотерапевтическим воздействием, но так рассуждая мы дойдем до абсурда, посадим всех в автобус и будем возить вокруг НИИ имени Бурденко (у этого здания д.б. самое мощное воздействие).



> Вот, то то и оно. У доктора Черепанова как раз замечательная теория, объясняющая почему врачам не выгодно говорить правду (он скидывал ссылку в своем первом посте в этой теме), потому как иначе они своих клиентов потеряют. Им просто никто не поверит, что все их проблемы к структурным аномалиям не имеют отношение. А то, что в серьезной литературе уже давно говорят о тесной взаимосвязи разума и тела, пока публика не готова принять, а врачи, если даже и знают про это, не готовы применить.


Ага, а лечение у психотерапевта и психиатора бесплатно!
У нас уже было время когда весь миллион врачей в России обучили мануальной терапии и даже стоматологи делали МТ перед анестезией ( как же увеличивается кровоснабжение головы и эффективность анестезии увеличивается), из этого хотя бы получилось хорошее, произошел отбор врачей которые что-то могут и умеют, а теперь всех сделаем психотерапевтами.
Кстати, стоимость часа работы психотерапевта выше, чем у мануального терапевта, и у нас и на западе.

Думаю, и посыл всего этого направления - увеличить доходы психотерапии, попытка вывести её на передовые позиции. У меня уже есть знакомый врач, хороший мануальный терапевт был, а ушел в психотерапию, больше зарабатывает и ответственности 0 (ноль)!



> Ну это просто дикое неуважение к человеку, который сделал величайший вклад в медицину...
> Не скажу, что я специалист по его теориям, хотя прочитал несколько его книг, но факт в том, что он смог создать базу, которая до сих пор используется и психиатрия до сих пор помогает там, где традиционная медицина бессильна.


А что, весь мир встал на колени перед этой ТЕОРИЕЙ?
Что-то я сомневаюсь.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Ну это просто дикое неуважение к человеку, который сделал величайший вклад в медицину...
> Не скажу, что я специалист по его теориям, хотя прочитал несколько его книг, но факт в том, что он смог создать базу, которая до сих пор используется и психиатрия до сих пор помогает там, где традиционная медицина бессильна.


 Фрейд внес свою шизофрению в виде опубликованных собственных корпоральных галюцинаций и бреда, оскотинив человека до уровня безусловных рефлексов, ему нужно было больше Павлова читать. Вклад в медицину внес например Пастер, а Фрейд внес максим это юмор, хотя его и без него там валом.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А что, весь мир встал на колени перед этой ТЕОРИЕЙ?
> Что-то я сомневаюсь.


ага,  равно как и перед френиологий,  гермитизмом и иже с ними


----------



## algaraga (20 Апр 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Фрейд внес свою шизофрению в виде опубликованных собственных корпоральных галюцинаций и бреда, оскотинив человека до уровня безусловных рефлексов, ему нужно было больше Павлова читать. Вклад в медицину внес например Пастер, а Фрейд внес максим это юмор, хотя его и без него там валом.


Пардон, в каком месте он считал человека скотом? Он говорит что у человека разум состоит из трех компонентов: id, ego, superego, которые сформировались по очереди во время эволюции. id это животное начало, которое есть во всех нас (кто не верит, наверное также не верит в теории Дарвина). Но поверх id стоят ego и superego, которые являются социальными приспособлениями для выживания в этом мире. Это наша рациональная часть, которая управляет не рациональной. Он также описывает где какая часть физически находится. Уважаемый доктор Зинчук, почитайте серьезную медицинскую литературу. Я встречал подтверждение этого а одном мед. журнале, где описывается 17 летний парень, попавший в аварию и серьезно повредивший неокортекс (как раз где находится рациональная и социальная часть разума) и у него остались только животные инстинкты... Это, конечно, не единственное подтверждение теории Фрейда о сознательном и бессознательном. Печально что наши медики ничего не понимают в работе мозга, а этот человеку всю жизнь положил на попытку понять и описать. А без понимания этого, так и будут продолжать делать бесполезную мануальную терапию и выписывать пилюли, которые дают хорошие временные плацебо эфекты. А больные будут продолжать возвращаться и пополнять их доход, и их количество будет расти и расти.
Кого вылечила мануальная терапия? Кого вылечили операции? Да даже операции максимум на год дают облегчение, это уже всем давным давно известно. Но все равно продолжают все далать и качать бабло, ведь это стоит немалые деньги...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2012)

И все же я прав, ваш посыл изменить поток денег с мануальной терапии на психотерапию.
Правда психотерапия дороже и эффективность не 100%, и привязка на всю жизнь, но вполне возможно и это.
Прелагаю пари.
Берем пациента с острой болью в спине. В первый день работаете Вы, во второй, я.
Посмотрим кто эффективнее снимет боль.


----------



## Olena (20 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Печально что наши медики ничего не понимают в работе мозга


А "не наши" понимают ?) Именно в "работе" мозга?  Кстати,  он у всех по-разному работает, да и работает он не у всех...   
Понятно,  что духовное начало является определяющим. И оттуда уже все: и мысли, и образ жизни, и "поведение",  которые приводят к определенным последствиям. Это и так все знают. Только я не понимаю что Вы хотите сказать: что психотерапия все-все лечит?   Если боли в спине от неврозов, то несомненно.  А с врожденной аномалией  или, например,  с вывихом - тоже к психотерапевту? 
Тогда лечить психотерапией всех надо с пеленок, чтобы до этого не дошло! ))



algaraga написал(а):


> Кого вылечила мануальная терапия? Кого вылечили операции?
> Но все равно продолжают все далать и качать бабло, ведь это стоит немалые деньги...


Вы не поверите, но многих! Лечат и мануальные терапевты и хирурги и даже стоматологи) Каждому пациенту - свой врач!  
И, пожалуйста, расскажите,  где найти психотерапевта (психиатра), который бесплатно (ну или пусть не за большое "бабло")  избавит от болей  после компрессионного перелома, когда "вывихнут" весь позвоночник и болят суставы? Помочь, возможно, в лечении может,  потому что когда долго болит - депрессия. 
N. B. Я вот еще знаю, что есть люди, которые книжки Синельникова под больные места подкладывают и исцеляются) Бесспорно, велика сила разума!


----------



## flexcool (21 Апр 2012)

нет в сети книги)))


----------



## algaraga (21 Апр 2012)

Уважаемая Olena,

Попытаюсь дать Вам ответ на Ваши замечания. Хочу чтобы Вы знали, что моё мнение изложенное в этой теме основанно на собственном опыте лечения своих проблем спины. Я лечился у многих врачей: ортопедов, мануальщиков, остеопатов, неврологов, провел бесчисленные сеансы физиотерапии, прошел всевозможные комплексы физ. упражнений, а также стероидные иньекции в спинной канал. Все обещали излечения, но ничто из этого не помогло, как болело так и болит... Более того, я успел пообщаться со многими людьми, такими как я, которые потратили кучу денег на бесполезное лечение.
Вконце врачи разводят руками и пытаются сбагрить кому-нибудь другому. Вы не поверите, но я не встретил ни одного человека, который, имея долгую историю болей в спине, помогло перманентно что-либо из вышеперечисленного. Я пришел к выводу, что наша медицина (и под нашей, я имею ввиду современную медицину, а не русскую - никакой дискриминации) не понимает причины болей в спине и следовательна часто не способна их вылечить.
Позже я случайно натнулся на работы нескольких людей, которые связывают причину этих болей и многих других с эмоциональными состояниями, а также описывают во всех деталаях как это происходит, и поверьте, это звучит намого логичнее чем обьяснения врачей, которые мне до сих пор удавалось услышать. Врочем, это моё личное мнение. И знаете что, мне впервые стало лучше, я ничего не боюсь и если раньше себя во всём ограничивал и берег, сейчас не ограничиваю абсолютно ни в чем. Я занимаюсь бегом, езжу на велосипеде, долго хожу.



Olena написал(а):


> А "не наши" понимают ?) Именно в "работе" мозга? Кстати, он у всех по-разному работает, да и работает он не у всех...
> Понятно, что духовное начало является определяющим. И оттуда уже все: и мысли, и образ жизни, и "поведение", которые приводят к определенным последствиям. Это и так все знают. Только я не понимаю что Вы хотите сказать: что психотерапия все-все лечит? Если боли в спине от неврозов, то несомненно. А с врожденной аномалией или, например, с вывихом - тоже к психотерапевту?
> Тогда лечить психотерапией всех надо с пеленок, чтобы до этого не дошло! ))


Он, конечно, у всех по разному работает если смотреть в деталях, но помните, что мы все хомо-сапиенс, поэтому основы одни и теже...
Я ни в коему случае не хочу сказать что психотерапия все лечит. Более того, я её никогда не применял на себе. Я просто пытался изложить несколько мыслей (которые для меня показались логичными) врачей, которые считают, что эмоциональные начало может служить причиной физических проблем. Заметьте, именно причиной, а не ухудшающим фактором. Я понимаю, что звучит как фантастика, и многие в это не верют и не поверят, но есть которые это поняли, и у них прошли боли навсегда. Заметьте, я пишу "поняли" а не "поверили", потому как я уверен, что слепая вера, максимум что может дать это временный плацебо эффект. Если вам капельку интересно можете посмотреть работы John Sarno, Walter Cannon, Franz Alexander и многих других, которые исследовали влияние эмоций на физиологию людей. Если не интересно, можете просто игнорировать эту тему, потому как вы просто отнимаете моё время. Я здесь пишу не чтобы кого-то уветить во что-то, а просто излагаю своё согласие с некоторыми нестандартнами взглядами на этиологию проблем в спине. Я здесь не для рекламы каких-либо программ или ресурсов а пишу, потому что кому-то может быть интересно и может, кому-то поможет. Я был бы рад, если мне 7 лет назад, кто-нибудь кинул подобную ссылку, тогда бы я не тратил бесконечное количество времени и денег на ненужные лечения того чего нет.
Вернемся к психотерапии. Конечно, не все проблемы от нервов, и часто бывает что есть реальные физиологические предпосылки к болям (сломанные позвоночник, опухоли, и.т.д.), такие случае нужно лечить так как сейчас врачи и лечат (покой, физиопроцедуры, леч. физкультура, и пр.). На что я хочу обратить внимание, это на случаи когда таких явных структурных проблем нет и когда годы консервативного и даже оперативрного лечения ничего не дали. Велика вероятность, что эти симптомы вызваны эмоциональными проблемами. Я читал свидетельства сотни людей, которые описывали сильнейшие боли в спине, вплоть до постоянного приковывания к постели, которым помогло полностью вылечиться только осознание что проблема полностью в эмоциональной сфере, а не физической и они успешно вылечились (некоторые благодаря психотерапии). Др. Сарно рекомендует психотерапию тем, которые обычные семинары не помогали, и это около 20% его пациентов.



Olena написал(а):


> Вы не поверите, но многих! Лечат и мануальные терапевты и хирурги и даже стоматологи) Каждому пациенту - свой врач!
> И, пожалуйста, расскажите, где найти психотерапевта (психиатра), который бесплатно (ну или пусть не за большое "бабло") избавит от болей после компрессионного перелома, когда "вывихнут" весь позвоночник и болят суставы? Помочь, возможно, в лечении может, потому что когда долго болит - депрессия.
> N. B. Я вот еще знаю, что есть люди, которые книжки Синельникова под больные места подкладывают и исцеляются) Бесспорно, велика сила разума!


Насчёт таких явных случаев переломов я уже писал, что лечить имеет смысл консервативно, так как это явно структурные дефекты. Но я писал не про это, а про многие и многие случаи болей в спине, когда все что обнаруживают на МРТ это протрузии, небольшие грыжи, дегидрагации и пр., а боли такие, что вся жизнь только крутится вокруг болей... Сейчас больше и больше таких людей и современная медицина с ними не справляется. Один факт того что столько стандартных и нестандартых подходов лечения болей в спине свидетельствует о том, что медицина что-то серьезное упускает из виду... Ну не логично, что наше тело, прошедшее миллионы лет эволюции вдруг стало несостоятельным, и нам нужно от всего его беречь.
Вы говорите про книги Синельникова, честно не знаю кто это. И даже поверю что некоторым помогает вера во что-то. Давно известно исциляющая сила, основанная на плацебо эфект. У накоторых даже опухоли проходили. Но есть один важный нюанс, плацебо всегда даёт временный эффект. Поэтому если какое-то лечение вначале дает положительные эффект, но позже симптомы возвращаются или трансформируются, это практически наверняка плацебо, и лечили не то что нужно... Наоборот, я читал многие отзывы пациентов, которым поставили TMS и успешно излечились. И после многих лет у них по прежнему ничего не болит. Это на самом деле очень трогательные истории, и я за них очень рад. Вы можете мне не верить, почитайте сами, с того же Амазона. Если и после этого будете скептически относиться к тесной связи разума и тела, то можете смело игнорировать эту тему. Так как убеждать в этом я не собираюсь, у меня есть дела поважнее.  Здесь я хочу пообщаться с людьми которые разделяют мои взгляды.


----------



## algaraga (21 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И все же я прав, ваш посыл изменить поток денег с мануальной терапии на психотерапию.
> Правда психотерапия дороже и эффективность не 100%, и привязка на всю жизнь, но вполне возможно и это.
> Прелагаю пари.
> Берем пациента с острой болью в спине. В первый день работаете Вы, во второй, я.
> Посмотрим кто эффективнее снимет боль.


 
Уважаемый доктор Ступин...
Ваши ответы меня всегда радуют, и я уверен, что Вы очень интересный и забавный человек 
Но хочу уточнить, я не являюсь психотерапевтом, и более того на себе ее никогда не испытывал. Да, я прочитал некотурую литературу связанную с этой тематикой, и здесь всего лишь излагаю свой взгляд на проблему. Я понимаю, что Вы абсолютно не верите в возможность того, что мозг может вызвать физические проблемы, более того в это не верит большинство традиционных врачей. Вы поймите, что у меня нет желания ни Вас и ни других врачей переубедить, так как наврядли бы мне это удалось. Я уверен, что Ваши приемы весьма эффективно снимают боль, но это не совсем то же самое что излечение. Как я уже писал, симптоматическое лечение это не лечение и дает максимум временный эффект.

ПС. еще раз, мои мнения изложенные здесь это по сути даже не мои мнения, а переваривание той литературы, что я прочитал по этой теме. Я не врач, а всего лишь пациент, который боролся с этой болячкой. Если вы не согласны со мной, не пишите в эту тему, так как мы никогда не придем к общему выводу, а лишь оба потеряем свое время... Хочу чтобы здесь писали люди, которые на своем опыте замечали что-то подобное и поделились своим опытом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2012)

> Др. Сарно рекомендует психотерапию тем, которые обычные семинары не помогли, и это около 20% его пациентов.


Так с этим согласы все.
Около 20% имеют истерическую форму болевого синдрома.ю
Сегодня на приеме из 20, как раз человек 5 нуждались в разговорах больше чем в мануальной терапии.
Вы сами так же согласны с этими 20%, к которым кстати относитесь и вы (судя по вашему анамнезу).
Это такое састье понимать, что все что болит не приведет к значительным проблемам.

Только вот я все думаю, а насколько идеален ваш позвоночник, получается он - то у вас не болит, он-то у вас идеален?
Или не идеален? И в нем есть возрастные изменения, которые должны болеть поневоле.
Тогда, заметьте, ваше эмоциональное не является причиной, а все же является ухудшающим фактором.


Буду честен. Психиаторы понимая что болит-то у всех, на самом деле определяют не причину и сопровождение, а фиксацию на проблеме (имхо) и отсюда определяют нуждаемость в своем лечении.


----------



## algaraga (21 Апр 2012)

Уважаемый др. Ступин,



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так с этим согласы все.
> Около 20% имеют истерическую форму болевого синдрома.ю
> Сегодня на приеме из 20, как раз человек 5 нуждались в разговорах больше чем в мануальной терапии.
> Вы сами так же согласны с этими 20%, к которым кстати относитесь и вы (судя по вашему анамнезу).
> Это такое састье понимать, что все что болит не приведет к значительным проблемам.


 
Я, видимо, был не точен. 20% от тех пациентов что у него лечились прошли психотерапию. Остальные 80% прошли "лечение" в виде семинаров. Там не было стандрартых комплексов лечения проблем спины, а всего лишь информация о истинной причины болей и как ни странно это помогало многим полностью вылечиться. У него были на лечении и госсекретари, и сенаторы и CEO больших компаний. На сайте белого дома можно найти видео, где как раз выступал др. Сарно и сенатор говорил о своем опыте, и как ему это помогло.
Хочу также поправить, что истерию в наше время мало кто имеет (раньше таких пациентов было куда больше), а на самом деле они имеют психосоматические расстройства. Оба эти явления психогенные, но разница в том, что истерические расстройства выглядят странными (к примеру ни с того ни с сего пропадает голос), а психосоматические выглядят весьма правдоподобно, так как боли на самом деле физические. Но это все не особо важно... Факт в том, подобные проблемы могут быть у каждого и если в случае истерических проявлений можно быстро догадаться о эмоциональном происхождении, то в случае психосоматических расстройств это не легко, так как боли на самом деле физические. Ряд авторов, которых я написал в одном из предыдущих постов, отностит к психосоматисеским болезням довольно широкий круг, к примеру аллергии, язвы желудка, мигрени, и пр. Часть этих проблем более менее имеются у всех и это говорит о том, что это не нечто аномальное. Просто мы должны понять откуда эти проблемы на самом деле и лечить соответственно.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только вот я все думаю, а насколько идеален ваш позвоночник, получается он - то у вас не болит, он-то у вас идеален?
> Или не идеален? И в нем есть возрастные изменения, которые должны болеть поневоле.
> Тогда, заметьте, ваше эмоциональное не является причиной, а все же является ухудшающим фактором.


Я в одних из постах скидывал ссылку на интересное исследование опубликованное в The New England Journal of Medicine (но внимательные модераторы посчитали эту ссылку на уважаемый медицинский журнал рекламой чего-то и удалили). Исследование состояло из исследование МРТ ряда людей не имеющие никаких проблем со спиной. В результате у большинства людей нашли отклонения: протрузии, грыжи, экструзии, стенозы и прочие радости, но никого ничего не беспокоило. С другой стороны известны многие случаи, когда на МРТ ничего особенного не обнаружили, а боли такие, что человек прикован к постели... Ученые пришли к выводу, что очень часто боли в спине и найденные аномалии на МРТ это просто совпадения. Где-то находил еще несколько подобных исследований, если интересно могу порыться и скинуть ссылки. В одном говориться что у большинства людей уже у 20 годам диск на уровне L5-S1 дегидратирован. И наврядли эти повальные аномалии появились только сейчас, раньше просто таких продвинутых инструметов не было для диагностики. Кстати, можете прочитать и у доктора Черепанова по этой теме. Он пишет много на своём сайте. У доктора Сарно есть интересные наблюдения, что большинство его пациентов имеют возраст в диапазоне 20-60 лет. Причем пик в районе 40 лет, а потом по убывабщей. Если бы причина болей в спине у большинства была связана с возрастными изменениями, то картина была совершенно другая - количество пациентов возрастало бы с возрастом.
К чему это я? К тому, что идеального позвоночника нет ни у кого. У всех те или иные возрастные изменения, однако это не мешает многим людям жить без проблем в спине. Проблема в том, что многие врачи, находя на МРТ аномалии тут же списывают на них все проблемы и это часто оказывается ошибочным... Недостаточно одих МРТ для вердикта, нужно внимательно исследовать другие факторы, в том числе психологические.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2012)

То о чем вы пишите, есть в постах каждого врача этого форума.
Вопрос в другом, сколько % людей с болью в спине должны лечиться у психиатра, только у него и не ходить к врачу неврологу-вертеброневрологу?
Ваше мнение интересно. Вы столько прочитали про это и так рассуждаете, что понятно что уже получили психотерапевтическое образование и скоро будете вести прием.
Поэтому сразу подскажу, никогда врач не станет ссылаться на то что вылечил известных людей, сразу понятно что это просто пиар.
Какая разница где читать лекции в деревенском клубе или в сенате США, никакой, кроме одной.
Поверьте в сенате США (да не увидит это доктор Левински) психогенных проблем больше чем в деревенском клубе (независимо от страны).


----------



## algaraga (21 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То о чем вы пишите, есть в постах каждого врача этого форума.


Хм... Все про это знают, а мне вот никто за 7 лет лечения не говорил про такую возможность...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вопрос в другом, сколько % людей с болью в спине должны лечиться у психиатора, толькол у него и не ходить к врачу неврологу-вертеброневрологу?


Интересный вопрос... Моё мнение, что если после пару месяцев лечение безрезультатное, то нужно рассматривать как вариант психосоматическую причину боли. Причем нужно подать это пациенту не мол, будто у тебя с головой возможно что-то не то (это обидно), а просто сказать как есть, что эмоции могут быть причиной этих симптомов.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ваше мнение интнересно. Вы столько прочитали про это и так рассуждаете, что понятно что уже получили психотерапевтическое образование и скоро будете вести прием.


Хаха, Вы мне льстите ) Я дейстительно прочитал некоторые книге по тематике и увлекаюсь психологией, но до психологиского образования и уж тем более приёма у меня наврядли дело дойдёт...


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому сразу подскажу, никогда врач не станет ссылаться на то что вылечил известных людей, сразу понятно что это просто пиар.
> Какая разница где читать лекции в деревенском клубе или в сенате США, никакой, кроме одной.
> Поверьте в сенате США (да не увидит это доктор Левински) психогенных проблем больше чем в дероевенском клубе (независимо от страны).


Да он и не хвастался, вроде, так словом упоминал в одной из своих книг о клинической истории гос секретаря. Ну конечно, в какой-то степени это можно принять и за хвастовство... А про сенатора это было недавно, в феврале, так что в книгах его не было.
Согласен, что никто не застрахован от психогенных расстройств и сенат это не исключение. Более того, Сарно советует всем тем кто собираются идти в власть в первую очередь периодически бывать у психиатра. И не потому, что у них там с головой что-то не то, а потому что это им пойдет только на пользу 
А в реальности, если у человека история психотерапии, то во власть штатов ему дорога закрыта. Что странно, так как и они тоже люди и им надо где-то выпустить свой пар.


----------



## algaraga (21 Апр 2012)

Позволю себе скопировать некоторые отрывки с сайта доктора Черепанова, который он мне посоветовал в этой теме.
Идеи очень интересные и кореллируют с возможностью психоэмоционального генеза болей в спине.



> Да-да. Поскольку это [аномалии на снимках возвоночника] не признаки болезни, то они никак не связаны с болями. Согласно многочисленным и вполне качественным исследованиям все перечисленные находки с одинаковой частотой бывают и у людей с болями, и у тех, кто не предъявляет никаких жалоб. Это утверждение только выглядит неожиданным, но на самом деле все грамотные специалисты в области заболеваний позвоночника давным-давно знают: обычно выявляемые при обследовании находки не объясняют боли. За исключением серьезных заболеваний по картинкам невозможно сказать, болит у человека спина или нет. Именно поэтому из 100 рентгеновских обследований позвоночника только четыре (!) дают полезную информацию. МРТ не намного полезнее.





> Когда кто-то обращается за помощью к врачу, то ждет точного объяснения причин страданий. Врачи не хотят разочаровывать пациентов, назначают обследования, результатом которых чаще всего становится выявление признаков старения. Естественно, что их обнаруживают – стареет ведь каждый. Хотя для диагноза это значит не больше, чем морщины на коже, врачи оказываются обманутыми. Тех, кто не жалуется, не обследуют; поэтому складывается ложное впечатление, что причина болей обнаружена. Как правило, в нашей стране ставят несуществующий больше нигде в мире диагноз «остеохондроз».





> Иногда эти изменения действительно являются причиной болей
> Это бывает редко, что вносит еще большую путаницу. Грыжи дисков чаще всего не болят и никак себя не проявляют, но все прекрасно знают, что иногда они являются причиной значительных страданий. Это дает повод каждому, у кого обнаружили грыжу, увериться в том, что его здоровье серьезно пошатнулось. Попробуйте доказать такому человеку, что болит у него совсем не обязательно из-за грыжи!





> Стоит поставить диагноз и уже неважно, есть ли связь между истинной причиной боли и объяснениями, которые были предоставлены пациенту. Осознание себя больным наносит реальный и ощутимый вред благодаряноцебо-эффекту. На самом деле это одна из самых значимых причин развития хронических болей в спине (по крайней мере из известных)! Неудивительно, что их так сложно лечить – чисто медицинские процедуры лишь укрепляют порочный круг.





> Увы, но стоит признать, что врачи часто очень плохо представляют настоящую причину болей в спине и далеко не всегда в этом признаются. Они стараются вылечить несуществующие болезни и оказывают тем самым медвежью услугу пациентам. Конечно, пациенты верят всем этим диагнозам (если у вас есть свой собственный, то наверняка вы скорее скептически воспримите эту статью, чем согласитесь поставить под сомнение свою болезнь).


Прощу прощение за изрядное цитирование, не удержался 
К сожалению, я не нашел на его сайте реальные предложения о причинах болей в спине... Там говорится только что болит по многим причинам и нужно смотреть в каждом конкретном случае. Буду рад, если доктор Черепанов прольёт свет на эту тему.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2012)

За 7 лет лечения как могло придти время решение проблемы, так и могло хронизировался и стать из сопутствующей основной патологий.
К психотерапевту попадают те, кто уже не первый месяц бороться и на втором месяце ( как вы предлагаете) психика обязательно страдает и учитывая что три месяца это средний срок разрешения при существенном поражение именно психиатр и присвоил себе лавры победителя.

Если мы договариваемся что причина психоэмоциональная, то критерием оценки будет являться именно устранение острого болевого синдрома. Вот пришел кривой и больной а ушел прямой и без боли.
Именно отсюда мои рассуждения об истеродных формах, вот здесь я видел и, нескромно, делал чудеса, но поверьте практику это единичные случаи. На этом форуме бывал доктор Ушаков, вот он показывал как под гипнозом больные отдавались кривые, а историки выпрямлялись. Все просто и понятно.
Все остальное на третьем месяце- это сопровождение психоэмоциональное.
Так беретесь вы устранить 100% боли во остром периоде ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2012)

Читайте докторов Черепанова внимательно, его подача в том, что не каждая боль это грыжа и не каждая грыжа это операция.
Ваш посыл получается такой- если не каждая грыжа это боль, то эта боль псих огненная.
Между грыжей и психикой еще причин 10 . И психоэмоции это часть этого списка как причина и почти обязательная как сопровождение.


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> К психотерапевту попадают те, кто уже не первый месяц бороться и на втором месяце ( как вы предлогаете) психика обязательно страдает и учитывая что три месяца это средний срок разрешения при существенном поражение именно психиатр и присвоил себе лавры победителя.


Не совсем понял, не могли бы Вы разъяснить?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно отсюда мои рассуждения об истеродных формах, вот здесь я видел и, нескромно, делал чудеса, но поверьте практику это единичные случаи. На этом форуме бывал доктор Ушаков, вот он показывал как под гипнозом больные отдавались кривые, а историки выпрямлялись. Все просто и понятно.


То что под гипнозом могут быть устранены некоторые физические проблемы вызванные внутренними конфликтами я слышал. Только проблема в том, что это явление временное (я не встречал случаи где гипноз излечивал навсегда), так что гипноз это не решение...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так беретесь вы устранить 100% боли во остром периоде ?


Как я уже успел заметить, я к медицине не имею никакого отношения (за исключением долгих безрезультатных попыток побороть боль в спине).
Еще раз, мое мнение, что если боль вызвана непосредственно травмой, то нужно лечить консервативно. Но часто бывает, что боль появляется с неба, или как у меня нарастает постепенно, без явных причин. В этом случае нужно задуматься. 

Если честно я не совсем понял Ваше мнение в предыдущем посте. Вы говорите что после трех месяцев консервативного лечения боль всегда проходит? Или то что если не проходит то, возможно, она вызвана психоэмоциональными факторами?


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Читайте докторов Черепанова внимательно, его подача в том, что не каждая боль это грыжа и не аждая грыжа это операция.
> Ваш посыл получается такой- если не каждая грыжа это боль, то эта боль псих огненная.
> Между грыжей и психикой еще причин 10 . И психоэмоции это часть этого списка как причина и почти обязательная как сопровождении


 
Сам факт того, что причина болей далеко не всегда связана с аномалиями на МРТ уже революционный (по крайней мере для меня). Если врачи и пациенты хотябы это поймут, уже большой прогресс... А то некоторые врачи у нас очень любят попугать снимками, так что после еще хуже становится. Я уже в одном посте писал, что мне говорил врач-профессионал из Италии (уже вполне в возрасте). Он наврядли был знаком с этими фактами из современных исследований...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2012)

У большинства, если даже не лечить, происходит самоизлечение, средний срок излечения около трех месяцев ( интересно мнение других врачей форума), но с медициной это происходит быстрее и меньшими последствиями.

Я не предлагаю лечить вам лично, в вашем лице я разговариваю с теми, кто стоит на ваших позициях и кто сформирован ваше мнение.
Вот вы теперь стали делить боль на виды- травматическая и возникающая постепенно, т.е отсеяли половину пациентов с болью в спине (большинство приходят с прострелом после поднятия тяжести), это пусть составит 50%,
теперь давайте из оставшихся 50% выделим еще несколько видов, например возникающая постепенно, но у пациентов со значительным спондилоартрозом, их вы когда отправите к психиатру сразу или через 2 месяца? Это еще % 20.
Уже из вашего утверждения о 100% осталось 30.
Теперь отнимем 10% тех кого лечили не от тех болезней (артроз, спондилит, опухоль) вот и получили те самые 20%
Т.е. Надо было сразу определить тех пациентов, которых отсеваем от консультации психиатров , получаем % 20 ( думаю меньше) и вот среди них почти 100% имеют причиной психоэмоциональную проблему.


У меня была пациентка у которой обострения два раза в год, операцию сделали, ничего не помогало ока муж не заболел и не стал и перестал гулять и уходить из дома.
Потом свели все обострения на график уходов, все совпало- муж из дома у нее оботстрение- муж обратно. Пару раз прошла разводка, муж перестал верить не пришел, так до операции добаловалась ее психика, и ведь прооперировали, и опять муж домой. Только подлец оставит беспомощьную жену, а не всякий гуляка, подлец.
И так лет пять, а там и его время пришло поболеть.
Сейчас не гуляет ( наверное импотенция или гуляет, но не уходит, кому пенсионер нужен) и в доме счастье, и года три уже ходят только на профилактику


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У большинства, если даже не лечить, происходит самоизлечение, средний срок излечения около трех месяцев ( интересно мнение других врачей форума), но с медициной это происходит быстрее и меньшими последствиями.


 Мой вопрос: те которые за эти 3 или меньше месяцев вылечились, больше никогда к Вам не обращались? Если не обращались, я поверю что лечение помогло и это было не плацебо. Если же через какие-то промежутки они снова и снова обращаются с той или похожими проблемами, я бы заподозрил плацебо... Доктор Ступин, Вы не подумайте, что я против Вас настроен отрицательно... Я сужу по врачам по количеству излеченных пациентов (не временно, а постоянно). Если Вы скажете, что, допустим, хотябы 70% из ваших пациентов, успешно вылечились и больше никогда к Вам не обращались (не потому что их нет в живых более  ), то какие бы Ваши методы ни были, я поверю, что они эффективные.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот вы теперь стали делить боль на виды- травматическая и возникающая постепенно, т.е отсеяли половину пациентов с болью в спине ( большинство приходят с прострелом после поднятия тяжести)


Так... Хочу уточнить, я не отсеял тех у которых случился прострел. Я говорил про серьезную травму позвоночника, вызванную, например, грубым падением или аварией. Я не верю, что прострел является травмой, и здесь я сново сошлюсь на опыт доктора Сарно. Он считает, что прострелы тоже вызваны защитной реакцией бессознательного, призванной отвлечь внимание от эмоциональных проблем. Я понимаю, что для человека не подкованного в психологии это звучит как минимум дико... По его мнению, не может подьем какого-нибудь чемодана вызвать травму позвоночника, так как этот орган расчитан на гораздо большие нагрузки. У него много примеров, где так называемые прострелы оказывались абсолютно безвредными явлениями.
Я, честно скажу, сам во всём этом с трудом поверил.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.е. Надо было сразу определить тех пациентов которых отсеваем от консультации психиатров , получаем % 20 ( думаю меньше) и вот среди них почти 100% имеют причиной психоэмоциональную проблему.


 Повторюсь, уже во второй раз, что доктор Сарно отправляет 20% к психиатру, а других 80% лечит информационно. К психиатру идут в особо запущенных случаях.
Кстати, какой артроз вы имеете в виду? Если остеоартроз, то он считает его одним из признаков TMS, который лечится тем же...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У меня была пациентка у которой обострения два раза в год, операцию сделали, ничего не помогало ока муж не заболел и не стал и перестал гулять и уходить из дома.


 Ну вот, явный пример влияния эмоций. Вы молодцы, что уловили связь и смогли помочь, но теперь подумайте сколько таких менее очевидных случаев. Не думаю, что у Вас есть время каждого пациента опрашивать про возможные психологические нюансы. А когда стрессы вызваны не внешними явлениями, а внутренними конфликтами, то тут шансы их найти обычному врачу стремятся к нулю.
Опять таки, я не говорю, что всем врачам нужно быть психотерапевтами. Важно хотябы согласиться с тем, что далеко не все проблемы физические и преподать правильно информацию пациенту по его болезни. Важно чтобы они понимали, что "остеохондроз" есть у всех, и это абсолютно нормальное явление, которое зачастую к болям не имеет отношение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Сам факт того, что причина болей далеко не всегда связана с аномалиями на МРТ уже революционный (по крайней мере для меня). Если врачи и пациенты хотябы это поймут, уже большой прогресс... А то некоторые врачи у нас очень любят попугать снимками, так что после еще хуже становится. Я уже в одном посте писал, что мне говорил врач-профессионал из Италии (уже вполне в возрасте). Он наврядли был знаком с этими фактами из современных исследований...


Тогда вы пришли не на от форум (образно) тут врачи уже пять лет разъясняют именно это, но и глупостей они себе не позволяют, например считать всех психически больными, мы (да просят и поправят меня мои коллеги) считаем всех " психически раздавленными".
Сами задумайтесь, зачем и почему пациенты перелопачивают инет в поисках разумного и понятного, как правило от беспомощности и психической зависимости от своей болезни. Больше половины нуждаются не в лечении, а в добром слове и разъяснении, что ничего страшного не случилось, что от этого он не умрет, что все разрешить сия, что существует решение проблемы, пусть и операция, но потом на работу и т. д.
Как- то доктор Попов назвал это благотворительностью, почему бы и нет.
Судя по посещаемости, эта благотворительность не пропадает зря.
Почитайте форум, по разбирайтесь, а то вы пришли и сразу написали, всех докторов на свалку, а пациентов к психиатру.
А оказывается имели ввиду тоже, что и мы и если бы все выразили соими словами через рассказ о своей болезни, это было бы понятнее, а вырваный из контекста книги отрывок создал впечатление противоположного, прада позволи провести интересную дискуссию.
И поймите нельзя вылечиться от возраста и боли в спине, можно лишь говорить о частоте и силе обострений, как впрочем и в психических заболеваниях. Так, ваше еще впереди и лучше если это будет боль в спине, чем в " голове"!


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почитайте форум, по разбирайтесь, а то вы пришли и сразу написали, всех докторов на свалку, а пациентов к психиатру.
> А оказывается имели ввиду тоже, что и мы и если бы все выразили соими словами через рассказ о своей болезни, это было бы понятнее, а вырваный из контекста книги отрывок создал впечатление противоположного, прада позволи провести интересную дискуссию.


Доктор Ступин, Вы любите преувеличивать. Я, конечно же, так крайне не выражался, тем более про то чтобы отправить всех к психиатру. Более того, скажу, что если пациент не знает правду о своём диагнозе, то психиатр ему не поможет...
Я, кстати, на этом форуме уже какое-то время зареган, так что успел почитать его, и не только его но и другие смежные форумы, вроде спинета.
Я мог бы рассказать в деталях свою болезнь, но проблема в том, что она не отличается от сотни других на этом форуме. Моя цель - заставить людей подумать о своем диагнозе. Может был местами резок - простите, накипело... Я даже думаю, что наша дискусия кому-то да пошла на пользу, так как разные точки зрения всегда помогают посмотреть на проблемы с разных сторон, а это важно когда проблема имеет такие масштабы.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так, ваше еще впереди и лучше если это будет боль в спине, чем в " голове"!


Позволю с Вами категорически не согласиться. Уж лучше это будет боль с голове. Я не пытаюсь укрыться от своих эмоций и пусть уж лучше я буду испытвать эмоциональную боль, чем физическую, которую эту проблему прикрывает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2012)

Вы правы, главное польза.
И второе главное, чтобы ничего не болело.
Кстати с 20% вы согласились, не 100 ведь?


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы правы, главное польза.
> Кстати с 20% вы согласились, не 100 ведь?


20% от людей, что были диагностированы с TMS оправляют на лечение к психотерапевту, это то что говорит др. Сарно в своих книгах.

Вот важнее на самом деле не этот, а другой вопрос - у скольки процентов людей с болей в спине эти боли вызваны преимущество психоэмоциональными факторами... И еще важнее более общий вопрос, какие болезни имеют полноценное психогенное происхождение? Какие болезни, пусть не вызваны эмоцииями, но в них эмоции играют немалую роль? Доктор Сарно приводит свои рассуждения, но в этом направлении явно еще нужно поработать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Апр 2012)

Вот теперь, когда определились с %, давайте определимся с диагнозами:
Так о чем идет речь: TMS (синдром мышечного напряжения) или 0


> .....вылечил многих тысяч людей с тяжелейшими болями в спине, ишиасом, тендонитом, фибромиалгией, RSI, и прочими радостями нашего столетия


.
Я понимаю, вы не врач и вам сложно, но раз вы эту тему открыли, то вам и отвечать, тем более и вам самому надо понять что происходило с Вами.

К сожалению, подмена фактов и понятий, часто встречаются в медицине.
Итак, что мы лечим психотерапией: *TNS или грыжу диска и другие причины боли в спине*?


----------



## *Elle* (22 Апр 2012)

> Все обещали излечения, но ничто из этого не помогло, как болело так и болит... Более того, я успел пообщаться со многими людьми, такими как я, которые потратили кучу денег на бесполезное лечение.


А у какого процента этих людей просто-напросто не определили истинную причину болей? Вы верно цитириуете Доктора Черепанова, но по-моему не совсем верно толкуете смысл, который вовсе не сводится к тому, что причина всех болей - психоэмоциональная. Он всего лишь пишет, что причина боли далеко не всегда в том, что врачи видят на картинках. Доктор Ступин в посте #44 отлично объяснил. Помимо позвоночника в спине еще могут болеть мышцы, суставы и т.д. Но врачам-то проще всё списать на обнаруженную грыжу.

Мои три грыжи в шейном отделе без особого успеха "лечили" несколько неврологов более полугода. А лучше не становилось. Кстати, мои снимки МРТ никто из врачей даже в руки не взял. Все перепечатывали заключение и пытались его (а не меня) лечить. А болело всё сильнее. За несколько месяцев просто сильная боль в спине стала переходить уже в некоторые ограничения подвижности руки. Но мою ШЕЮ продолжали лечить по стандартной схеме - НПВС, мидокалм, физиопроцедуры на шею. Там же грыжи! Не помогают таблетки? - Будем колоть. Не помогает мидокалм два раза в день? - Будем принимать три раза в день. Болит локоть? Не можете опереться? - А что вы хотите? У вас же три грыжи!!! - и снова уколы НПВС, мильгамма для "закрепления эффекта", мидокалм, физиопроцедуры на ШЕЮ! Ведь шейные позвонки отвечают за руки - все элементарно. И никто не задумался, а виновата ли вообще шея. Я пыталась объяснить, что болит не там. Но меня не слышали. Ведь на снимках грыжа, какие еще вопросы могут быть? На просьбу дать хотя бы направление на консультацию к мануальному терапевту мне отвечали, что "жалко вас туда отправлять, намнут вам там что-нибудь".
Пока я наконец не оказалась у Доктора Ступина, где впервые посмотрели не на заключение МРТ, а на меня, и поставили нормальный диагноз, объяснив мне, что все эти грыжи в шее при моих болях - дело десятое. И оставили мою залеченную за полгода шею в покое))
На сегодняшний день у Доктора Супина я была всего два раза. Но уже вчера вечером я впервые нормально застегнула платье с длинной молнией вдоль всей спины. Больно, но уже возможно. Хотя в последние несколько месяцев этот процесс превращался в ритуальные танцы с бубном вокруг зеркала, если некому было помочь. И наверное эффект от лечения объясняется не чудодейственными методами, а просто правильной диагностикой.
А ведь по вашим меркам мне уже давно надо было оказаться у психотерпевта при отсутствии эффекта от лечения за такой срок) И сколько еще таких людей, у которых лечат снимки?


> На что я хочу обратить внимание, это на случаи когда таких явных структурных проблем нет и когда годы консервативного и даже оперативрного лечения ничего не дали. Велика вероятность, что эти симптомы вызваны эмоциональными проблемами. Я читал свидетельства сотни людей, которые описывали сильнейшие боли в спине, вплоть до постоянного приковывания к постели, которым помогло полностью вылечиться только осознание что проблема полностью в эмоциональной сфере, а не физической и они успешно вылечились (некоторые благодаря психотерапии).


А как доказать, что вылечила их именно психотерапия? Приведу другой пример. У меня мама мучилась с болью в шее почти год. За это время лечили и таблетками, и массажем, и иголками, и физиопроцедурами. Не помогало. В итоге терапевт развел руками и сказал - подождите, в вашем возрасте нервные корешки скоро сами отомрут и ничего болеть не будет больше А ей, кстати, еще и 50ти лет нет. Не знаю, что там может отмереть)), но по такой логике у пенсионеров вообще ничего болеть на должно В общем итог - всё лечение прекратили. И просто ждали. И спустя почти год боль прошла. САМА! Просто резко отпустило - и всё! А если бы её к психотрепевту отправили, все лавры были бы ему??)) Вот врачи лечили-лечили, а психотерапевт вылечил? Интересно, у кого процента от этих "сотен людей" боль точно так же прошла бы и без психотерапии? Думаю, у многих. Почитайте повнимательнее Доктора Черепанова, который пишет о бесполезности некоторых методов. На вопрос "а если мне помогло?" ответ у него простой - значит, боль прошла бы и сама.

Да, безусловно, многим нужна моральная поддержка помимо лечения. А кому-то просто не хватает внимания и поэтому нравится быть больным. Ведь сколько всяких бабушек-дедушек изо дня в день идут по врачам просто выговориться, так как больше поговорить не с кем, а детям некогда. А если такая бабушка вдруг окажется у Доктора Ступина, то мне кажется, ее оттуда за уши не вытянешь)) И всегда найдется повод приехать еще раз, ведь правильно поговорить там умеют

Хотя если кто-то верит, что ему помогает именно психотерапевт, почему бы и нет? Вчера у Д. Ступина как раз слышала разговор двух врачей с пациенткой, которая рассказывала, что она купила какую-то настойку от остеоходроза. Врачам убедить ее, что настоек от остеохондроза не существует, по-моему, не удалось. В итоге они ей сказали, что от остеохондроза она может заваривать любые травы и пить   Многим важно во что-то верить - хоть в настойки, хоть в  психотерапевта, хоть куриный помёт от целителя. И зачем лишать человека веры? Пусть верит во что угодно, лишь бы без вреда для здоровья)
Но на мой взгляд, есть врач-психиатр, который лечит преимущественно медикаментозно. А если психологи и психотерапевты - по сути, люди с хорошо подвешенными языками. И не очень понятно, почему это ценится дороже, чем умение правильно поставить диагноз и вылечить. А хороший врач, какую боль он ни лечил, - хоть в спине, хоть в животе (...) всегда должен уметь объяснить пациенту, как с этой болью обращаться, и как жить и имеющийся патологией. И для этого не надо быть психотерапевтом.

*Algaraga,* в общем в следующий раз, если не дай бог заболит спина, вы приезжайте/прилетайте к Доктору Ступину. Вас там и вылечат, и окажут мощную психотерапевтическую поддержку А разница в стоимости работы психотерапевта в Европе и врачей у нас в совокупности с меньшим количеством требуемых сеансов вполне оправдают дорогу)) Но имейте в виду, у Доктора Ступина есть недостаток - он однозначно вызывает психологическую зависимость

Уххх, как много получилось. Но прям задело за живое


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Милая Elle,

Попытаюсь Вам дать ответ на часть Ваши вопросов, на все не могу, так как сам не врач и пишу только с точки зрения своего опыта и прочитанной литературы. 



*Elle* написал(а):


> А у какого процента этих людей просто-напросто не определили истинную причину болей?


По мему мнению, если лечение в течение долгово времени не дает результата, значит диагноз неверный. Следовательно дальше продолжать в том же духе не имеет смысла.



*Elle* написал(а):


> Вы верно цитириуете Доктора Черепанова, но по-моему не совсем верно толкуете смысл, который вовсе не сводится к тому, что причина всех болей - психоэмоциональная. Он всего лишь пишет, что причина боли далеко не всегда в том, что врачи видят на картинках. Доктор Ступин в посте #44 отлично объяснил. Помимо позвоночника в спине еще могут болеть мышцы, суставы и т.д.


Не поверите, но позвоночник в принципе не может болеть, так как там нет нервов. Всегда болят мышцы, нервы, сухожилия. Я здесь лишь описываю возможную причину этих болей - психоэмоциональная.




*Elle* написал(а):


> Но врачам-то проще всё списать на обнаруженную грыжу.


Верно.



*Elle* написал(а):


> Мои три грыжи в шейном отделе без особого успеха "лечили" несколько неврологов более полугода. А лучше не становилось.


Ваши симптомы описанные здесь, особенно учитывая переходящий характер болей кореллирует с тем, что доктор Сарно называет TMS.



*Elle* написал(а):


> На сегодняшний день у Доктора Супина я была всего два раза. Но уже вчера вечером я впервые нормально застегнула платье с длинной молнией вдоль всей спины. Больно, но уже возможно.


Я даже не сомневаюсь в том, что он мог Вам помочь. Но видите ли в чем дело, насколько я понимаю Вы у него были совсем недавно. Я уже упоминал в одном посте, что эффективность лечения нельзя определить сразу после лечения. Часто они дают временные плацебо-обусловленные эффекты. Если в течение нескольких лет после лечения симптомы не возвращались, значит лечение было эффективно и устранилась именно причина.



*Elle* написал(а):


> И спустя почти год боль прошла. САМА!


Согласен, что такое возможно. Но не все готовы ждать год пока проблемы сами разряшаться. У меня и многих других на протяжении многих лет она сама не проходит.



*Elle* написал(а):


> А кому-то просто не хватает внимания и поэтому нравится быть больным.


Не согласен. Это распространенное бредовое мнение, что пациенты сами хотят быть больными.



*Elle* написал(а):


> А если такая бабушка вдруг окажется у Доктора Ступина, то мне кажется, ее оттуда за уши не вытянешь))


Это замечательно, что доктор Ступин еще беседует со своими больными. Это так как должно быть, потому как лечить нужно больного а не МРТ.



*Elle* написал(а):


> И зачем лишать человека веры? Пусть верит во что угодно, лишь бы без вреда для здоровья)


Я не буду повторятся, я дал развернутый ответ Olena в одном из предыдущих постов про веру и плацебо.



*Elle* написал(а):


> Но на мой взгляд, есть врач-психиатр, который лечит преимущественно медикаментозно.


Я бы к такому не стал бы ходить.



*Elle* написал(а):


> И не очень понятно, почему это ценится дороже, чем умение правильно поставить диагноз и вылечить.


Вы, также как и многие врачи просто не понимаете, что причины болей могут быть психогенными. И это не удивительно, потому как про это нам никто не говорил. Роль разума все обходили стороной и лечили тело, и это особенно выраженно со второй половины 20го века. В результате мы видим то что видим... Миллионы людей с болями в спине, RSI и прочее и миллиарды потраченные только в США на лечение.



*Elle* написал(а):


> *Algaraga,* в общем в следующий раз, если не дай бог заболит спина, вы приезжайте/прилетайте к Доктору Ступину. Вас там и вылечат, и окажут мощную психотерапевтическую поддержку А разница в стоимости работы психотерапевта в Европе и врачей у нас в совокупности с меньшим количеством требуемых сеансов вполне оправдают дорогу))


Спасибо за совет, но если спина у меня заболит, то я уж точно не стану искать лечения у традиционных врачей, так как уже успел по ним побегать.


----------



## Olena (22 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Вот важнее на самом деле не этот, а другой вопрос - у скольки процентов людей с болей в спине эти боли вызваны преимущество психоэмоциональными факторами... И еще важнее более общий вопрос, какие болезни имеют полноценное психогенное происхождение? Какие болезни, пусть не вызваны эмоцииями, но в них эмоции играют немалую роль?.


Вопрос: насколько, по-Вашему мнению, поможет психиатрия (психотерапевт) больным именно этого форума? В психиатрии человек описывает симптом - его лечат. Проверить, врет он или нет, психиатры не имеют возможности и склонны верить на слово. Поэтому лечение у психотерапевта еще более "скользкая" тема, нежели лечение у другого специалиста. (следующим постом вставлю старую историю))
Заметьте, что врачи на форуме не дают рекомендаций исключительно со слов пациента (и хирург  не режет больного только на основании исключительно его слов),  точно также Вы не получите здесь рекомендаций если выложите только результаты мрт или рентгена.... 

А вот искать причины происходящего в себе, а не в обстоятельствах, по-моему, правильно. Надеюсь, Вы призываете не лечиться у психиатров (психотерапевтов), а самосовершенствоваться!))


----------



## Olena (22 Апр 2012)

Профессор психологии и права Стэнфордского университета Дэвид Росенхан (David Rosenhan) провел интересный эксперимент.
Он отобрал восемь совершенно нормальных по всем параметрам человек: трех психологов, психиатра, педиатра, художника, домохозяйку и аспиранта.

Все они обратились в психиатрические клиники, как люди, которые "беспокоятся о своем психическом здоровье". Все рассказывали о себе и своем состоянии правду, за исключением одной детали - они, якобы, слышат голоса, говорящие "пустой" ,"глухой", "стук". Их всех врачи сочли душевнобольными. Все они были направлены в клиники.

Сразу после госпитализации врачам они говорили, что чувствуют себя замечательно и никаких голосов больше не слышат. Все находились на лечении 52 дня и вели себя как нормальные люди. 

Результаты:
По результатам лечения семерым был поставлен диагноз "шизофрения", одному - "маниакально-депрессивный психоз". 
После выписки из клиники их состояние было описано врачами как "улучшенное", "в стадии ремиссии", но ни один врач не счел, что они выздоровели
Никто из врачей не догадался, что они совершенно здоровы. Их "раскололи" пациенты - они решили, что перед ними журналисты или инспекторы больниц.

...после опубликования результатов эксперимента все психиатрические клиники поставили их под сомнение, заявив, что такие грубые ошибки невозможны. Профессор Росенхан предложил повторить эксперимент, заявив, что направит к ним еще какое-то количество мнимых больных.

Клиники очень тщательно диагностировали следующих 193 пациентов и 41 из них поставили диагноз "псевдобольной".
На самом деле профессор не присылал в клиники ни одного человека.


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот теперь, когда определились с %, давайте определимся с диагнозами:
> Так о чем идет речь: TMS (синдром мышечного напряжения) или 0
> _.....вылечил многих тысяч людей с тяжелейшими болями в спине, ишиасом, тендонитом, фибромиалгией, RSI, и прочими радостями нашего столетия_


Это всё проявления TMS. Почитайте его работы, не буду же на самом деле я все здесь пересказывать... 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я понимаю, вы не врач и вам сложно, но раз вы эту тему открыли, то вам и отвечать, тем более и вам самому надо понять что происходило с Вами.


Я не преследую здесь цель рьянно защищать работы доктора Сарно и других. У меня на это не хватит ни времени, ни сил, ни просто информации...
Я просто хотел поделиться мыслями этих людей, на которые я недавно натолкнулся и меня впечатлили до глубины души... Я ни в коем случае здесь не смогу противостоять всем врачам и тридиционно настроенным пациентам. Если не согласны с этими идеями, ради Бога. Сам Сарно говорит что 80-85% людей не могут принять его диагноз. Если же кто-то хоть немного допускает такую возможность, пишите, поделитесь своим опытом. Если таких людей не найдется, то мне здесь бесмысленно писать.


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Уважаемая Olena,


Olena написал(а):


> А вот искать причины происходящего в себе, а не в обстоятельствах, по-моему, правильно. Надеюсь, Вы призываете не лечиться у психиатров (психотерапевтов), а самосовершенствоваться!))


Я, вроде, нигде не призывал идти всем к психотерапевту. Более того, я бы и сам к нему не пошел, если только совсем туго не станет. Я уверен, что если поразбираться в себе и прочитав литературу по тематике можно и самому себе быть психотерапевтом. В конце концов мы только лучше себя познаем.


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Повторюсь, так как это важно


algaraga написал(а):


> Я не преследую здесь цель рьянно защищать работы доктора Сарно и других. У меня на это не хватит ни времени, ни сил, ни просто информации...
> Я просто хотел поделиться мыслями этих людей, на которые я недавно натолкнулся и меня впечатлили до глубины души... Я ни в коем случае здесь не смогу противостоять всем врачам и тридиционно настроенным пациентам. Если не согласны с этими идеями, ради Бога. Сам Сарно говорит что 80-85% людей не могут принять его диагноз. Если же кто-то хоть немного допускает такую возможность, пишите, поделитесь своим опытом. Если таких людей не найдется, то мне здесь бесмысленно писать.


----------



## Olena (22 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Повторюсь, так как это важно


Мне тема интересна, жаль, что я не смогла понять что именно Вам помогло. 
Вы пишете, что лечились 7 лет безуспешно, сейчас Вы здоровы (главное, Вы чувствуете себя здоровым).  Вы раньше "берегли" себя, сейчас ведете активный образ жизни. Поделитесь, что именно помогло: то, что стали больше двигаться... и время? (об этом постоянно пишут врачи на форуме). Вы "позитивно" настроились? (это важно, посмотрите, как люди на форуме поддерживают других морально, сколько тут "установки на добро" !)   Вы изменили свое мировоззрение, мысли, намерения..? А может, Вы изменили свое отношение к проблеме? 
Вы пишите, что медицина не знает (или не ищет) причины болей в спине.  Так ведь причины всех болезней в нас самих    А медицина помогает нам справляться с последствиями


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (22 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Позволю себе скопировать некоторые отрывки с сайта доктора Черепанова, который он мне посоветовал в этой теме.
> Идеи очень интересные и кореллируют с возможностью психоэмоционального генеза болей в спине.
> 
> Прощу прощение за изрядное цитирование, не удержался
> К сожалению, я не нашел на его сайте реальные предложения о причинах болей в спине... Там говорится только что болит по многим причинам и нужно смотреть в каждом конкретном случае. Буду рад, если доктор Черепанов прольёт свет на эту тему.


 
Нет, вы поняли неправильно. Трудность точной диагностики причины боли - не доказательство того, что причина боли во всех этих случаях психоэмоциональная. Более того, чисто психика и эмоции оказывают весьма слабое влияние на появление болей. Причин действительно множество - от плохой осанки, неправильной нагрузки, неоптимального стереотипа движений и до дегенеративных изменений, грыж дисков и даже таких серьезных заболеваний как метастазы рака. Нет смысла все это подробно расписывать. И конечно - нужно в каждой ситуации разбираться индивидуально. Для этого врачи и работают. Я говорю о другом: если уже боль появилась, то психика и эмоции вносят значительный вклад в то, как мы с этой болью справляемся и какие у этой боли перспективы. Подчеркну еще раз: это не вопрос причин болей.
Важно не впадать ни в какую крайность. Игнорировать психику нельзя. Списывать почти все проблемы на нее - еще хуже.


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> Мне тема интересна, жаль, что я не смогла понять что именно Вам помогло.
> Вы пишете, что лечились 7 лет безуспешно, сейчас Вы здоровы (главное, Вы чувствуете себя здоровым). Вы раньше "берегли" себя, сейчас ведете активный образ жизни. Поделитесь, что именно помогло: то, что стали больше двигаться... и время? (об этом постоянно пишут врачи на форуме). Вы "позитивно" настроились? (это важно, посмотрите, как люди на форуме поддерживают других морально, сколько тут "установки на добро" !) Вы изменили свое мировоззрение, мысли, намерения..? А может, Вы изменили свое отношение к проблеме?


На самом деле на все эти вопросы ответ положительный. Во первых, я осознал, что никаких структурных проблем у меня нет, а те аномалии что выявили на МРТ и которые мне так усердно пытались вылечить разные врачи абсолютно нормальные отклонения, которые есть у всех и у абсолютного большинства себя никак не проявляют. В связи с этим я полностью отказался от лечения стуктурных проблем, в том числе и от лечебной физкультуры, призванной усилить мышцы спины и брюшного пресса. Я делаю упражнения, но они никак не сфокусированы на спину, а просто для общего здоровья.

Далее, я осознал важность психо-эмоционального состояния и понял, что отрицательные эмоции, подавленные в нашем подсознании могут вызывать различные боли. Я такой человек, который часто подавляет эмоции, и кроме того оказываю на себя сильное давление, пытаясь быть хорошим, все далать по правилам и т.д. Я многого добился в жизни, но это давление на себя не прошло даром, и отсюда симптомы. Теперь, каждый раз когда начинает болеть, я пытаюсь вместо того чтобы обращать внимание на боль подумать, какие подавленные эмоции могут её вызывать. Когда это происходит, как правило интенсивность спадает.

Раз никаких структурных проблем у меня не было, нет смысл ограничивать свою двигательную активность - я перестал себя беречь себя и сейчас делаю всё что делал и раньше - бегаю, катаюсь на велосипеде. Пока еще не до конца поборол боязнь долгого сидения, но это вопрос времени думаю.

Сразу замечу, что мне "время" не помогло особо, так как лечился я уже достаточно давно, а боли оставались. Я действительно настроился позитивно. В принципе, когда понимаешь, что у тебя там ничего плохого нету, сразу становится легче и проходят страхи, которые раньше у меня были.

Я почитал довольно много ресурсов посвещенных TMS в том числе и много отзывов людей, у которых положение было несравнимо хуже моего, но успешно смогли вылечиться. Это, наверное, один из решающих факторов, что мне помогло идти вперед.


----------



## *Elle* (22 Апр 2012)

> Это распространенное бредовое мнение, что пациенты сами хотят быть больными.


Отчего же бредовое? Выше отличный пример от Доктора Ступина про операцию.



> Вы, также как и многие врачи просто не понимаете, что причины болей могут быть психогенными...Миллионы людей с болями в спине, RSI и прочее


Прекрасно понимаю! Но также понимаю, что количество случаев где истинная причина именно такая, крайне мало, чтобы говорить об "эпидемии" болей в спине, вызванных психологическими проблемами. А еще у нас миллионы людей с гастритом, ожирением, близорукостью, дальнозоркостью, геморроем и т.д. Но почему именно боли в спине пытаются списать на психотерапевтов?

Кстати, именно сайт Доктора Черепанова в свое время был для меня одним из первых источников информации, когда я получила свое МРТ. Я прочитала его от и до несколько раз и, как мне кажется, вынесла максимум пользы, сформировав у себя правильное отношения ко всем этим "страшным" находкам на МРТ в виде грыж и протрузий, и поняв, что я не неизлечимо больна, и в принципе не особо больна, и ничего выдающегося у меня не обнаружили. По-моему, посыл сайта именно в этом, а вовсе не в том, что все болезни от нервов. И тут я скорее соглашусь с этим:


> Психоэмоциональная *причина* и психоэмоциональное *сопровождение проблемы!*
> Между этими понятиями большая разница, потому как психоэмоциональная составляющая есть обязательно, а вот причиной это может и не быть.





> Я говорю о другом: если уже боль появилась, то психика и эмоции вносят значительный вклад в то, как мы с этой болью справляемся и какие у этой боли перспективы. Подчеркну еще раз: это не вопрос причин болей.


 





> Ваши симптомы описанные здесь, особенно учитывая переходящий характер болей кореллирует с тем, что доктор Сарно называет TMS.


Не берусь никак комментировать. Возможно, врач сможет.



> Часто они дают временные плацебо-обусловленные эффекты. Если в течение нескольких лет после лечения симптомы не возвращались, значит лечение было эффективно и устранилась именно причина.


Где же мой плацебо-обусловленный эффект от полугодового лечения у других врачей.... А ведь у меня не было повода не доверять врачам из далеко не худшей клиники Москвы.
Честно говоря, я и не жду многолетнего эффекта от лечения. Потому что, как уже тут много писали, боли в спине - вполне естественное явление. И я не перестану ездить в отпуска, таская за собой чемодан и нагружая себя кучей покупок в магазинах)) Не смогу сменить 8-мичасовую работу за компьютером на восьмичасовые прогулки по лесу)) Да и вообще много чего не смогу и не захочу в жизни менять под страхом боли в спине - так и правда до невроза и психиатра недалеко


----------



## *Elle* (22 Апр 2012)

> Я действительно настроился позитивно. В принципе, когда понимаешь, что у тебя там ничего плохого нету, сразу становится легче и проходят страхи, которые раньше у меня были.


Отлично! В итоге, мы пришли к одному и тому же выводу


----------



## algaraga (22 Апр 2012)

*Elle* написал(а):


> Отчего же бредовое? Выше отличный пример от Доктора Ступина про операцию.
> Но также понимаю, что количество случаев где истинная причина именно такая, крайне мало, чтобы говорить об "эпидемии" болей в спине, вызванных психологическими проблемами.


В том то и дело, что не крайне мало а большинство. Доктор Сарно и его коллеги это смогли показать. Другим же даже до понимания этого далеко, к сожалению...
Что-то я устал уже писать одно и тоже, видимо сам с собой разговариваю. Не хотите верить в то, что эмоции играют наибольшую роль в развитие этих проблем, ради Бога. Живите дальше тем, что Вам рассказывают наши врачи и медиа. Закрываю эту тему.


----------



## *Elle* (22 Апр 2012)

Как всегда каждый остался при своей вере. Как с настойкой от остеоходроза Лишь бы каждому из нас наша вера помогала
Жаль, пари, предложенное Доктором Ступиным, не состоится.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (22 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> В том то и дело, что не крайне мало а большинство. Доктор Сарно и его коллеги это смогли показать. Другим же даже до понимания этого далеко, к сожалению...
> Что-то я устал уже писать одно и тоже, видимо сам с собой разговариваю. Не хотите верить в то, что эмоции играют наибольшую роль в развитие этих проблем, ради Бога. Живите дальше тем, что Вам рассказывают наши врачи и медиа. Закрываю эту тему.


Ну неужели вы всерьез верите, что доктор Сарно - молодец, а все остальные идиоты?? Связь психики, эмоций, социального окружения и болей изучалась и продолжает изучаться большим числом специалистов (я называл вроде кое-какие фамилии). Никто не спорит, что она есть, но никогда не нужно все упрощать. Проводились исследования, статистический анализ, все это многократно обсуждалось. Ну нельзя делать выводы не основании мнения одного единственного эксперта, причем гораздо менее известного, чем какой-нибудь Gordon Waddell или Richard Deyo. В PubMed удается найти всего две работы этого Сарно, обе не в самых именитых журналах, одна датируется 1977, другая - 1980 годом. Думаете, с этих пор ничего нового в этой области не сказано? В 70-е или 80-е годы весьма была распространена идея о том, что боли бывают "настоящими" и "психогенными". Сегодня такое деление устарело.


----------



## flexcool (23 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Ну вот я как раз привык держать все эмоции в себе. Сейчас я начал чаще обращать внимание на корелляцию эмоций и физического состояния. Заметил, что как только начинаю на кого-то злиться (что бывает часто) тут же подавляю эти эмоции (стараюсь быть дружелюбным с окружающими), и сразу же замечаю усиление спазма в спине. Тут случайности быть не может.


Я тоже говорил, когда выплесну негатив на кого либо, становится лучше. но мы же очень воспитанные, ни кого не хотим обидеть и чаще приходится действительно (обвинив себя в несдержанности) откладывать все в себе


----------



## flexcool (23 Апр 2012)

В Москве книга меня уже ждет. Я вообще противник пиратства и выкладывать ее не буду, но местным жителям кому интересно, могу отправить. Так что пишите в личку если что. Про подавление - очень интересно. Первый раз меня посерьезке скрутило например когда я бросал курить. Я например как algargo очень правильный и высоко моральный человек))), много думаю о других (не только о близких), всем бы помочь, не навредить....
Я тут спрашивал про самолет, почему после самолета у меня сильное ухудшение бывает. Ну думал давление растет - ну типа того или не удобная поза. Сейчас вот летел - взял билеты где максимум удобств.
Но я до жути боюсь летать))), обычно пред полетом закидываюсь 0,5 алпрозалама, а тут из Мюнхена вылетаем и еще даже не на рулежке начинаются проблемы - щелкают электроблоки, вырубается электричество... Сижу и начинаю гнать - вот ведь думаю, изначально я ошибся и взял билет на 23 вместо 22-го и уже в аэропорту заметил ошибку. В этот день оказывается вообще не было прямых в Киев. Беру транзитом. Прилетел - утром на стенки прыгал.
Но мне вот не понятно - Трофименко нашел их целую кучу (еще зачем то на рентген отправил) - но разве эти блоки могут сами исчезнуть???


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> но разве эти блоки могут сами исчезнуть???


 
встречный вопрос. а разве эти блоки сами не возникают)))))?


----------



## flexcool (23 Апр 2012)

> встречный вопрос. а разве эти блоки сами не возникают)))))?


Sarno пишет что из-за подавленных эмоций (я еще не прочитал книгу и algaraga если что поправит;
Трофименко из-за образования триггерных точек (как правило у людей физически не активных)
ну а вообще "исчезнуть самим" я подразумевал без врачебных манипуляций


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> Sarno пишет что из-за подавленных эмоций


))))) а геморой? или кариес? как с ними быть? или аферисты от медицины сконцентировали свое внимание исключительно на костно-мышечном аппарате?))))) Эмоции усугубляют ВСЕ, ЛЮБОЕ течение ЛЮБЫХ болезней, но простите сифилис появляется далеко не от плаксивого душевного настроения, а как правило наоборот)))))).




flexcool написал(а):


> Трофименко из-за образования триггерных точек (как правило у людей физически не активных)


 
Это он придумал не подумав, или по незнанию, такое бывает, но для пипла какя разница, пипл хавает все, начиная от предвыборных обесчаний и заканчивая "научно (псевдонаучно)-популярной" медицинской макулатурой. Обычно эти штуковины (тригера) как раз наоборот возникают в следствии ДЛИТЕЛЬНЫХ тонических сокращений мышц. После их расслабления остаются локальные участки "недорасслабленных" миофибрил, затем они щастливо превращаются в участки миоглиоза. Или второй вариант как следствие нарушение инервации, при вертеброгенных миофасциальных синдромах, а активность или не активность здесь играет далеко не главную роль.


----------



## flexcool (23 Апр 2012)

> )))) а геморой? или кариес? как с ними быть?


Я плохо знаю англ.язык,  но что то не видел у Сарно книг про кариес и геморрой.


> Это он придумал не подумав, или по незнанию, такое бывает, но для пипла какя разница, пипл хавает все, начиная от предвыборных обесчаний и заканчивая "научно (псевдонаучно)-популярной" медицинской макулатурой.


Получается шарлатан Трофименко? Не помогает людям, а только вредит? Все отзывы полная фальсификация? Какой ужас. Тогда я удивлен Вашей позицией как Доктора, мы же "пиплы" действительно это "хаваем".
Но я знаю проф. Иваничева (зав.кафедрой) Казанского меда, он примерно тоже самое практикует.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> я плохо знаю англ.язык но что то не видел у Сарно книг про кариес и геморой
> 
> получается шарлатан Трофименко? не помогает людям, а только вредит? все отзывы полная фальсификация? какой ужас. тогда я удивлен Вашей позицией как Доктора, мы же "пиплы" действительно это "хаваем".
> но я знаю проф. Иваничева (зав.кафедрой) Казанского меда, он примерно тоже самое практикует.


Ваше удивление моей позицией вызванно вашим невнимательным чтением, того что я написал, и поспешными выводами. По пунктам: не знать причину возникновения тригера и не уметь устранить его это разные вещи, Трофименка шарлатаном назвали ВЫ а не я это ВАШИ личные выводы и домыслы, я лишь констатировал факт глупости в его трактовках причин возникновения этого явления, Иваничев то практикует, и не только он один,  но каким боком это относится к неправильной трактовке причины возникновения тригеров?


----------



## flexcool (23 Апр 2012)

ОК, но получается, что лечит он правильно, а лишь не правильно указывает причину возникновения. Впредь буду осторожнее с суждениями.


----------



## Olena (23 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> Я тут спрашивал про самолет, почему после самолета у меня сильное ухудшение бывает. Ну думал давление растет - ну типа того или не удобная поза. Сейчас вот летел - взял билеты где максимум удобств.
> Но я до жути боюсь летать)))


 Точно, после самолета всегда тяжко! Тока я думала, что это от "удара" при приземлении самолета. Ну и если кресла неудобные, а лететь долго...  А может быть в дорогу стоит одевать корсет и пить "успокоительное"?   или это не очень помогает? 


flexcool написал(а):


> ОК, но получается, что лечит он правильно, а лишь не правильно указывает причину возникновения. Впредь буду осторожнее с суждениями.


Главное, чтобы лечение Вам помогло! 
А меня на сайте доктора Трофименко порадовало: "Мы (Я и мои ученики) единственные доктора, кто действительно оказывает реальную помощь при сколиозе и межпозвонкоых грыжах без операции..."  
 Но наличие у него "вип -  офиса"  рулит!


----------



## flexcool (23 Апр 2012)

> Ну и если кресла неудобные, а лететь долго... А может быть в дорогу стоит одевать корсет и пить "успокоительное"? или это не очень помогает?


Ну вот и в этом я не одинок)))
Нет, точно не от приземления. Последнее время беру билеты такие где удобно и ноги можно вытянуть, гуляю постоянно по салону. Я заметил, что боль (именно в области позвоночника) начинается в моменты перегрузок - чаще при начале посадки. успокоительное - алпрозалам - куда же круче))) Но на него подсесть можно. А в корсете мне всегда только хуже.


----------



## flexcool (25 Апр 2012)

Я еще не добрался до книги но мне кажется у Луизы Хей что-то похожее? или я ошибаюсь


----------



## Olena (25 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> Я еще не добрался до книги но мне кажется у Луизы Хей что-то похожее? или я ошибаюсь


По-моему, в конечном итоге, все такие книги (еще фильм "Секрет" - смотрели?) говорят о силе мысли, о позитивном настрое...
Что советуют в таких книгах? Прежде всего заняться прощением..., позитивный настрой, правильное питание, очищение, расслабление....
То есть по сути "пост и молитва"....


----------



## ystos (26 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> ОК, но получается, что лечит он правильно, а лишь не правильно указывает причину возникновения. Впредь буду осторожнее с суждениями.


А   как можно лечить правильно -если причина болезни не правильна.Или доктору все равно --лиш бы пролечить,т.е отработать.


----------



## ystos (26 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> Ну вот и в этом я не одинок)))
> Нет, точно не от приземления. Последнее время беру билеты такие где удобно и ноги можно вытянуть, гуляю постоянно по салону. Я заметил, что боль (именно в области позвоночника) начинается в моменты перегрузок - чаще при начале посадки. успокоительное - алпрозалам - куда же круче))) Но на него подсесть можно. А в корсете мне всегда только хуже.


 
Так при начале посадки то и основное волнение--та же психогенная причина усиления болей.Успокоительные как раз и и не допускают стресса.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Апр 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> А как можно лечить правильно -если причина болезни не правильна.


а этот феномен очень интересен. Я знал нескольких людей не имевших сивого понятия в том, что они делают, но при этом после того, что они делали больные вставали без боли)))) Вот такая петрушка)))


----------



## ystos (26 Апр 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> а этот феномен очень интересен. Я знал нескольких людей не имевших сивого понятия в том, что они делают, но при этом после того, что они делали больные вставали без боли)))) Вот такая петрушка)))


Ну таких феноменов куча--Чумак,Кашпировский, проводили сеансы на всю страну-и им письма писали о якобы исцелениях,я правда ни одного не встречал.У нас в городе стоит на рынке лекарь-гомеопат с пузырьками ,с дипломом из центра нетрадиционной медицины.Обьясняет что в пузырьках лекарство гомеопатическое(вытяжка из лек.трав и прочее)употреблять нужно по строгой схеме начиная от 1-капли и последовательно увеличивать по капле каждый день,в списке перечня заболеваний почти все сложные болезни---хвалится несколькими исцелениями хотя тут же говорит что понятия не имеет как это происходит.

Я тут на досуге сказки читал о ПОПЕ-ворожее и солдате-гадалке,сюжет подобный с нынешними целителями.Назвался лекарем -а там смотриш от чего нибудь и вылечит.

Можно даже эксперимент провести--посадить обычного человека к примеру конюха,в кабинет,пусть делат пасы руками над больным,выпишет ему  аскорбинки и мела под видом   панацеи--и можно ожидать что через некоторое время появятся  больные с положительными отзывами,а то и исцелениями.Тут тебе и психология и эффект плацебо и вера в чудо и прочие паранормальные явления.

Там же и другой сюжет как цари отсеивали врачей от шарлатанов---не вылечил -так голова с плеч.
Тот же сюжет и библии во времена пророка Даниила-царь хотел умертвить всех мудрецов и гадателей если они не расскажут его сон и его значение.Так сразу- куда все мудрецы и подевались.

Не плохо было бы устроить такую кадровую чистку и в теперешнее время---интересно много ли бы врачей изьявило желание полечить царя.с остеохондрозом или протрузией.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (27 Апр 2012)

Вы не поняли меня, я не имел ввиду экзальтированый электорат который считает себя больным, я имел ввиду пациентов с болью в поясничном отделе, которые после манипуляций руками на их позвоночнике, человеком БЕЗ диплома, возвращались к труду. Причем тут гадание толкование и остальная мистика?
Царя без проблем, но по царскому прейскуранту.


----------



## ystos (27 Апр 2012)

Так и я об этом же


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы не поняли меня, я не имел ввиду экзальтированый электорат который считает себя больным, я имел ввиду пациентов с болью в поясничном отделе, которые после манипуляций руками на их позвоночнике, человеком БЕЗ диплома, возвращались к труду. Причем тут гадание толкование и остальная мистика?
> Царя без проблем, но по царскому прейскуранту.


 
Так и я об этом же - ведь целители избавляют от болей не зависимо где болит,используют то ли внушение,то ли масаж,то ли пилюля,то ли пояс из собачьей шерсти.Ведь тот гомеопат говорит и о лечениии того же ишиаса,невралгий,протрузий,синдрома позвоночной артерии и прочее,но он применяет микстуру ,а ваши бездипломники применяют руки .Но суть в том что ни кто из них не может обяснить механизма своих исцеляющих  сил и их действия.Ведь  вы же не избавили  тех больных от болей ,хотя могли  повторить все те же манипуляции что  и они.

Царя -без проблем,по царскому прейскуранту--т.е вы хочете сказать что все те больные,на этом форуме не вылечились от своих диагнозов лиш потому что мало вам платят(и если бы заплатили больше то выздоровели),или это способ выкачивания денег.Так как болшая часть посетителей форума лечились уже у нескольких врачей,а то может и нескольких десятков докторов.(при том смотря по географии- со всех стран мира) , но все так же продолжают болеть и ищут новых врачей.

Не думаю что если бы стоял выбор вылечить царя или голову с плеч-- то вы бы согласились.

Для примера можно попробовать на ком нибудь из форумчан (чтоб голову зазря не потерять)--хотя бы на авторе этой темы,я смотрю он парень непредвзятый,и эфектом плацебо его не проймеш. А тогда можно и за царей братся.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Апр 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Так и я об этом же - ведь целители избавляют от болей не зависимо где болит


 нет вы не об этом, вы упорно пытаетесь перекрутить мои слова))) я говорил лишь о манипуляции на позвоночнике и не более все остальное ВАШИ домыслы.


ystos написал(а):


> Ведь вы же не избавили тех больных от болей ,хотя могли повторить все те же манипуляции что и они.


Избавил, именно этих больных позже я лечил и они мне рассказывали кто и где и с каким успехом их лечил ДО меня. Я неповторяю ничьи манипуляции в этом то и дело)))


ystos написал(а):


> т.е вы хочете сказать что все те больные,на этом форуме не вылечились от своих диагнозов лиш потому что мало вам платят(и если бы заплатили больше то выздоровели),или это способ выкачивания денег


 Нет, это ВЫ так говорите, это ВАША трактовка и ВАШИ выводы (к стати не совсем этичны). Перефразируя вас я скажу по другому: "на этом форуме не вылечились от своих диагнозов лиш потому что " не попали ко мне.


ystos написал(а):


> Для примера можно попробовать на ком нибудь из форумчан (чтоб голову зазря не потерять)


 ))) дык уже было и такое)))) смотрим тут, первое сообщение под цитатой коллеги Ступина, выложенны снимки пациентки нашего форума
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7681/


----------



## algaraga (29 Апр 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> По-моему, в конечном итоге, все такие книги (еще фильм "Секрет" - смотрели?) говорят о силе мысли, о позитивном настрое...
> Что советуют в таких книгах? Прежде всего заняться прощением..., позитивный настрой, правильное питание, очищение, расслабление....
> То есть по сути "пост и молитва"....


 
Честно говоря, я не люблю этот фильм. Его мета-сообщение: слепо поверь и все что угодно сбудется. Я не верю, что одна слепая вера во что-то может исцелить, кроме как временно. В то же время самовнушение и позитивный настрой безусловно помогают перепрограммировать разум и разорвать порочный круг боли. Но это само по себе не решение. Решение это понять себя и откуда действительно взялись хронические боли. Если хорошо покопаться в себе то истинные причины найдутся. Понравилось это видео


----------



## Olena (29 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Честно говоря, я не люблю этот фильм. Его мета-сообщение: слепо поверь и все что угодно сбудется. Я не верю, что одна слепая вера во что-то может исцелить, кроме как временно. В то же время самовнушение и позитивный настрой безусловно помогают перепрограммировать разум и разорвать порочный круг боли. Но это само по себе не решение. Решение это понять себя и откуда действительно взялись хронические боли. Если хорошо покопаться в себе то истинные причины найдутся. ]


Дело совершенно не в этом фильме.  Это просто пример)) 
Вера может исцелить, даже если она "слепая".  Кто-то принимает веру, кто-то проходит долгий путь в поисках ответов, которые на самом деле давным-давно есть..)  Наверное, просто у каждого свой путь. Вы начали с поиска причин боли, и пришли к решению понять себя, и мне кажется, Вы пойдете дальше...
  Вы ищете, значит, обязательно найдете. И наверняка многое поймете. И, может быть, Вы сможете помогать другим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2012)

Все правильно.
Надо менять образ жизни!
Вы на это согласны, большинство нет!
Я прошу пациентов, живите а "ритме вальса" и спина будет болеть реже.
А женщина приходит через две недели:
-Доктор, спина болит, столбики бетонные поносила.
-Какие столбики?
-Столбики для забора, такие метра по два.
........
Надо жить.


----------



## tortoise (29 Апр 2012)

alga raga написал(а):


> . Заметьте, я пишу "поняли" а не "поверили", потому как я уверен, что слепая вера, максимум что может дать это временный плацебо эффект
> ……
> Но есть один важный нюанс, плацебо всегда даёт временный эффект.


Не любимая Игорем Григорьевичем Википедия:



> «Плаце́бо





> (от стиха лат. Placebo Domino in regione vivorum, в церковнославянском переводе Благоугожду пред Господем во стране живых, Пс. 114:9) — вещество без явных лечебных свойств, используемое в качестве лекарственного средства, лечебный эффект которого связан с верой самого пациента в действенность препарата.





> Эффект плацебо основан на лечебном внушении. Это внушение не требует каких-либо специальных навыков, так как критичность сознания («не верю») преодолевается путём привязки внушаемой информации к фактическому объекту, как правило — таблетке или Физиологически это связано с тем, что, в результате внушения, мозг пациента начинает ВЫРАБОТКУ соответствующих этому действию веществ, в частности — эндорфинов, которые, по сути, ЧАСТИЧНО ЗАМЕНЯЮТ действие препарата.
> Второй фактор, обеспечивающий эффективность плацебо — повышение общего иммунитета, «защитных сил» человека
> Степень проявления эффекта плацебо зависит от уровня внушаемости человека и ФИЗИОЛОГИЧЕСКОЙ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ образования необходимых химических соединений.»


 
Итак вопросы:
Правильно ля я понимаю:
эффект плацебо основан на том, что в результате ВЕРЫ в эффективность лечения организм ВЫРАБАТЫВАЕТ вещества, оказывающие лечебное воздействие?
Эта же самая ВЕРА повышает иммунитет, т.е. наш организм приобретает способность противостоять болезни?
И эта «слепая вера» дает вполне себе устойчивый эффект, т.е. в нашем спиннобольном случае, когда «излечением» мы называем снятие болевого синдрома на длительный срок, а эндорфиныр , на сколько я понимаю, снимают боль? А если боль снята, то спазмированные мышцы, которые в нашем случая часто являются причиной боли, расслабляются (чего мы пытаемся добиться с помощью миорелаксантов, физиопроцедур и волшебных (без сарказма) рук докторов.
Еще википедия:


> «Используется как контрольный препарат в





> клинических испытанияхновых лекарственных препаратов, в процедуре количественной оценки эффективности лекарств. Одной группе испытуемых дают тестируемый препарат, а другой — плацебо. Эффект от применения препарата должен ДОСТОВЕРНО превышать эффект плацебо, чтобы препарат сочли действующим.





> Типичный уровень положительного плацебо-эффекта в плацебо-контролируемых клинических испытаниях в среднем составляет 5-10 %, при этом его выраженность зависит от вида заболевания.»


 

Правильно ли я поняла, что превышение действенности препарата над плацебо на 5-10%, т.е. если в контрольной группе (плацебо) эффективность составила 30%, а в группе с применением лекарств 33% (30*1,1=33) то препарат уже эффективен?
Ладно, не буду придираться (не все помнят школьную математику), и предположу, что в данном случае имеется в виду 10 пунктов, т.е. контрольная 30, с применением действующего вещества 30+10=40, то лекарство признается эффективным?

Мне не понятно почему уважаемый algaraga противопоставляет эффект плацебо и психоэмоциональную составляющую болезни? На мой вкус, так здесь можно ставить знак равенства.
По моему скромному мнению, и думаю, что я не одинока, позитивное настроение положительно влияет на процесс выздоровления, вера в своего врача, в метод которым лечат, в силы своего организма, в помощь ангела хранителя все сокращает время болезни и приближает выздоровление.
Я думаю эмоции и мысли оказывают влияние на любую болезнь, на ее течение и возникновение (включая травмы- куда глаза смотрели, когда в аварию попадал), везде можно найти влияние нервной системы (интуиция в конце концов подвела, не туда пошел), стоит ли идти к психиатру, если аппендикс удалить надо.



algaraga написал(а):


> Мой вопрос: те которые за эти 3 или меньше месяцев вылечились, больше никогда к Вам не обращались? Если не обращались, я поверю что лечение помогло и это было не плацебо. Если же через какие-то промежутки они снова и снова обращаются с той или похожими проблемами, я бы заподозрил плацебо.


Понимаете……… старость она неизбежна, рецепта молодости не изобрели, дегенеративные процессы в организме продолжаются, так что если вам кто то пообещает, что Вы больше НИКОГДА не обратитесь по поводу проблем со спиной, ой бегите от этого врача, это ложь……



*Elle* написал(а):


> Вчера у Д. Ступина как раз слышала разговор двух врачей с пациенткой, которая рассказывала, что она купила какую-то настойку от остеоходроза. Врачам убедить ее, что настоек от остеохондроза не существует, по-моему, не удалось. В итоге они ей сказали, что от остеохондроза она может заваривать любые травы и пить.  Многим важно во что-то верить - хоть в настойки, хоть в психотерапевта, хоть куриный помёт от целителя. И зачем лишать человека веры? Пусть верит во что угодно, лишь бы без вреда для здоровья)


И я о том же


algaraga написал(а):


> Не согласен. Это распространенное бредовое мнение, что пациенты сами хотят быть больными..


Опять противоречите сами себе))))))) как вы можете говорить, что все болезни от нервов и при этом называть бредом, то что люди болеют, потому что хотят болеть, на мой вкус, так это вещи одного порядка
Есть пьеса «когда она умирала» по ней фильм с Васильевой снят « приходи на меня посмотреть». Там этот «бред» очень не плохо показан


ystos написал(а):


> Можно даже эксперимент провести--посадить обычного человека к примеру конюха,в кабинет, пусть делает пасы руками над больным, выпишет ему аскорбинки и мела под видом панацеи--и можно ожидать что через некоторое время появятся больные с положительными отзывами, а то и исцелениями. Тут тебе и психология и эффект плацебо и вера в чудо и прочие паранормальные явления..


Уверена, некоторый процент излеченных точно будет, вопрос какой процент.
Я думаю ни один экстрасенс не зарядит вам воду , каждый сам для себя заряжает и лекарства и чистую воду))


Вот уж не могла подумать , что у плацебо есть церковнославянский перевод, про это тоже интересно покопать, но это в другой теме, но ощущение, что это все о том же
«Плаце́бо(от стиха лат. Placebo Domino in regione vivorum, в церковнославянском переводе Благоугожду пред Господем во стране живых, Пс. 114:9)»


----------



## algaraga (29 Апр 2012)

Здравствуйте, tortoise,

Мне нравится то, что Вы заинтересовались плацебо эффектом, так как это действительно важная тема.
Попытаюсь ответить тем что знаю я. Мне понравилась одна фраза: Если бы эффект плацебо вдруг пересал бы существовать, то в мире наступил бы экономический хаос, так как рухнули бы многие медицинские бизнесы. Эффект плацебо встречается очень часто и многие способы лечения спины до сих пор существуют именно благодаря ему.



tortoise написал(а):


> эффект плацебо основан на том, что в результате ВЕРЫ в эффективность лечения организм ВЫРАБАТЫВАЕТ вещества, оказывающие лечебное воздействие?
> 
> Эта же самая ВЕРА повышает иммунитет, т.е. наш организм приобретает способность противостоять болезни?


Да, я с этим абсолютно согласен.



tortoise написал(а):


> И эта «слепая вера» дает вполне себе устойчивый эффект, т.е. в нашем спиннобольном случае, когда «излечением» мы называем снятие болевого синдрома на длительный срок


На сколько мне известно, к сожалению, плацебо это всегда временный эффект. Не слышал случаи когда от сахарной таблетки люди бы на всегда излечивались. Если бы это было так, то все бы лечились за счет плацебо-эффекта, а не употребляли опасную химию...



tortoise написал(а):


> Правильно ли я поняла, что превышение действенности препарата над плацебо на 5-10%, т.е. если в контрольной группе (плацебо) эффективность составила 30%, а в группе с применением лекарств 33% (30*1,1=33) то препарат уже эффективен?


Я понял это так, что 5-10% исследуемых в среднем получают облегчение за счет плацебо-эффекта. В статье не говорится на сколько процентов эффективность лечения должна превышать эффективность плацебо. Термин ДОСТВЕРНО из статистики означает определенный критерий который позволяет отличить 2 выборки. Если лекарство/лечение действительно эффективно, то это можно показать на выборке достаточно большой группы людей (обычно больше 100) с большой долей вероятности. Но я статистику давно проходил, не помню уже все детали...



tortoise написал(а):


> Мне не понятно почему уважаемый algaraga противопоставляет эффект плацебо и психоэмоциональную составляющую болезни? На мой вкус, так здесь можно ставить знак равенства.


Вы меня не совсем поняли... Я хотел сказать, что эффект плацебо безусловно вызывается за счет психо-эмоциональных факторов. Но я не ставил между ними равенство. Есть класс болезней который вызван именно не чем иным как психо-эмоциональными факторами. В этом случае устраняя эту причину приведет к излечению. Но это не плацебо эффект, так как устранилась непосредственная причина болезни.



tortoise написал(а):


> По моему скромному мнению, и думаю, что я не одинока, позитивное настроение положительно влияет на процесс выздоровления


Позитивный настрой может хорошо помочь, особенно если причина болезни психогенная. Я сам использую активно аффирмации.



tortoise написал(а):


> Понимаете……… старость она неизбежна, рецепта молодости не изобрели, дегенеративные процессы в организме продолжаются, так что если вам кто то пообещает, что Вы больше НИКОГДА не обратитесь по поводу проблем со спиной, ой бегите от этого врача, это ложь……


 
Да, старость неизбежна. Но, согласитесь, 21 года, когда у меня начала спина болеть, это далеко не старость еще. Да, уже с 20 лет идут у всех дегенеративные профессы, но они никак не могут вызывать боль. Ошибкой является списывать все на старость. Я знаю случаи людей в возрасте после 40-50 которые после успешного лечения у психотерапевтов переходили из инвалидной каляски на коньки. Если Вам интересно, могу скинуть ссылки в личку (на английском, написанные лично самими больными).



tortoise написал(а):


> Опять противоречите сами себе))))))) как вы можете говорить, что все болезни от нервов и при этом называть бредом, то что люди болеют, потому что хотят болеть, на мой вкус, так это вещи одного порядка


Я не думаю, что все болезни от нервов. Я просто повторил факт что часть болезней имеют психогенный характер. А на многие другие на скорость лечения эмоциональное состояние оказывает сильное влияние.



tortoise написал(а):


> Есть пьеса «когда она умирала» по ней фильм с Васильевой снят « приходи на меня посмотреть». Там этот «бред» очень не плохо показан


Я, наверное, слишком резко отозвался. Я всего лишь имел в виду, что по моему мнению слепая вера во что-то не может дать стабильное излечение. А что касается фильма "Секрет", он мне еще не понравился тем, что пропогандирует мнимые ценности: богатство, знаменитость, и пр.


----------



## tortoise (29 Апр 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> На сколько мне известно, к сожалению, плацебо это всегда временный эффект. Не слышал случаи когда от сахарной таблетки люди бы на всегда излечивались. Если бы это было так, то все бы лечились за счет плацебо-эффекта, а не употребляли опасную химию...


откуда вам известно о ВРЕМЕННОСТИ эффекта плацебо? Лично я не нашла.  ни за ни против.
я напротив убеждена, что организм ВЫРАБАТЫВАЕТ вещества ведущие к выздоровлению, и не важно, откуда эти вещества- химия из таблетки или свои собственноручно выработанные, если они дают эффект, то его длительность та же, что и от химия, а при отсутствии побочных эффектов, так и лучше, хотя есть еще ноцебо.....

На самом деле жду комментария кого нибудь из докторов, по вопросу:
является ли эффект плацебо ВСЕГДА временным?

фармацевтика слишком мощный бизнес, никто не позволит заменить химию сахаром,   да же если есть способ добиваться эффекта от лечения сахаром в 100% СЛУЧАЕВ 


algaraga написал(а):


> Я понял это так, что 5-10% исследуемых в среднем получают облегчение за счет плацебо-эффекта. ..


возможно вы правы


algaraga написал(а):


> В статье не говорится на сколько процентов эффективность лечения должна превышать эффективность плацебо. Термин ДОСТВЕРНО из статистики означает определенный критерий который позволяет отличить 2 выборки.


ну что означает термин достоверно, слава Богу понятно
вопрос в том,  на сколько процентов-пунктов должно быть превышение эффекта от лекарств по сравнению  эффектом плацебо?
просто если эффект лекарства  "не превышает эффект плацебо", эффективность  лекарства (метода лечения )  считается не доказанной.  а если немного превышает ? сколько достаточно?  опять же вопрос, скорее к людям сведущим, либо если удалось найти цифры- поделитесь источником


algaraga написал(а):


> Я, наверное, слишком резко отозвался. Я всего лишь имел в виду, что по моему мнению слепая вера во что-то не может дать стабильное излечение. А что касается фильма "Секрет", он мне еще не понравился тем, что пропогандирует мнимые ценности: богатство, знаменитость, и пр.


"секрет" не смотрела, мне хватило рекламных роликов, что бы решить не тратить на него время
а по поводу слепой веры.......
есть истории, когда раковые больныегодами на одной вере живут........ 
здесь на форуме кто то из девочек (год назад читала, не помню чья история) рассказывала, как перед операцией и златоуст заказала, не в одной церкви, и куда-то на святое место съездила и что то еще (не помню) делала , а потом, когда пошла просить благословение батюшки на операцию, он сказал, что после такой "подготовки" операция уже не нужна, так все должно пройти, так она ответила "маловерные мы"
Так вот, по моему мнению, слепая вера не помогает именно по причине, что "маловерные мы", в противном случае фармацевты бы давно разорились  бы все


----------



## Olena (29 Апр 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> вопрос в том,  на сколько процентов-пунктов должно быть превышение эффекта от лекарств по сравнению  эффектом плацебо?
> просто если эффект лекарства  "не превышает эффект плацебо", эффективность  лекарства (метода лечения )  считается не доказанной.  а если немного превышает ? сколько достаточно?  опять же вопрос, скорее к людям сведущим, либо если удалось найти цифры- поделитесь источником


Я несведущий в этом человек , но мне это тоже было интересно, я читала что нашла, может, посмотрите тут http://www.statsoft.ru/statportal/tabID__50/MId__449/ModeID__0/PageID__305/DesktopDefault.aspx#p-ur
(достоверность, статистическая значимость)


----------



## algaraga (29 Апр 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> откуда вам известно о ВРЕМЕННОСТИ эффекта плацебо? Лично я не нашла.  ни за ни против.


Полистайте медицинскую литературу в сети, там про временность плацебо написано достаточно. Можете также почитать доктора Сарно, он много пишет про плацебо на опыте своих пациентов.



tortoise написал(а):


> ну что означает термин достоверно, слава Богу понятно
> вопрос в том, на сколько процентов-пунктов должно быть превышение эффекта от лекарств по сравнению эффектом плацебо?


 
Раз спраишивайте, значит не понятно  Есть весьма точное определение формула для термина "достоверно" из статистического анализа.
Можете прогуглить термин "статистическая достоверность" и "статистическая значимость".


> Популярными уровнями значимости являются 10 %, 5 %, 1 %, и 0,1 %. Если тест выдаёт p-величину меньше α-уровня, то нулевая гипотеза отклоняется. Такие результаты называют «статистически значимыми».





> При использовании тестов на статистическую значимость нужно иметь в виду, что тест вовсе не дает оснований для принятия нулевой гипотезы. Он лишь определяет вероятность (p-величину) ошибочного отклонения нулевой гипотезы[1].


 


tortoise написал(а):


> есть истории, когда раковые больныегодами на одной вере живут........


Здесь доктор Сарно пишет про плацебо и приводит один пример из онкологии


> A placebo is any treatment that produces a good therapeutic
> result despite the fact it has no intrinsic therapeutic value. A sugar
> pill is the classic example. It is clear that the desirable outcome
> must be attributed to the ability of the mind to manipulate the various
> ...


----------



## Olena (29 Апр 2012)

Уважаемый algarada, я не спорю с Вами, но, по-поводу приведенного примера из доктора Сарно.... как Вы думаете, насколько такие "выборки" репрезентативны?


----------



## algaraga (29 Апр 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> Уважаемый algarada, я не спорю с Вами, но, по-поводу приведенного примера из доктора Сарно.... как Вы думаете, насколько такие "выборки" репрезентативны?


 
Уважаемая Olena, причем здесь выборки?  Я не приводил эту цитату в качестве статистического доказательства его правоты, а просто проилюстрировать пример проявления плацебо у онкологически больного, раз уж речь зашла про онкологию...
Кстати, если заинтересовались статистическими исследованиями в поддержку этих подходов, скину несколько.


> The Mindbody Prescription. John Sarno.
> 
> Warner Books Inc: New York, 1998.
> 
> ...





> Outcomes of a Mind-Body Treatment Program for Chronic Back Pain with No Distinct Structural Pathology-A Case Series of Patients Diagnosed and Treated as Tension Myositis Syndrome
> 
> David Schechter, AP Smith, J Beck, J Roach, R Karim, S Azen
> 
> ...





> Long Term Outcome of Back Pain Treated By a Psychologically Based Program David Schechter, M.D.
> 
> Presentation at The American Psychosomatic Society 633rd Annual Meeting Vancouver, Canada – March 2-5, 2005
> 
> ...





> New Research Documenting the Neuro-Psycho-Biological Basis of TMS
> 
> Howard Schubiner
> 
> ...





> Clinical Audit reporting on outcomes of a Tension Myoneural Syndrome (TMS) Programme in a physiotherapy practice
> 
> Georgie Oldfeld. 2009.
> 
> ...


 


> Back Pain as a Distraction Pain Syndrome: A Window to a Whole New Dynamic in Integrative Medicine
> 
> David Schechter, Arthur Smith
> 
> ...


 


> Meta-analysis of psychological interventions for chronic back pain
> 
> Robert Kerns, Benson Hoffman
> 
> ...





> Back pain, a communicable disease?
> 
> Heiner Raspe, Angelika Hueppe, Hannelore Neuhauser
> 
> ...


----------



## algaraga (29 Апр 2012)

> A longitudinal, prospective study of industrial back injury reporting
> Bigos SJ et al.
> 
> Clinical Orthopaedics and Related Research. 1992 Jun;(279):21-34.
> ...


 


> Childhood psychological trauma correlates with unsuccessful lumbar spine surgery
> Schofferman J et al.
> 
> Spine 1992 Jun; Vol. 17(6 Suppl):S138-44
> ...


 
Здесь как раз про плацебо и его бесполезность.


> The Powerful Placebo and the Wizard of Oz
> JC Bailer
> 
> New England Journal of Medicine, 2001. Vol. 344:1630-1632.
> ...


Ссылки специально удалил, так как модераторы их не пропускают. При желании копи-паст в поисковик выдаст первоисточники, а также сайт откуда я взял эту выборку (там список исследований куда более обширный)
Налеюсь будет полезно кому-нибудь.


----------



## algaraga (29 Апр 2012)

Вот еще об отсутствии корелляции между структурными аномалиями и болью в спине.



> Magnetic Resonance Imaging of the Lumbar Spine in People without Back Pain
> 
> MC Jensen, MN Brant-Zawadski, N. Obuchowski, MT Modic, D. Malkasian, JS Ross
> 
> ...





> Abnormal magnetic-resonance scans of the lumbar spine in asymptomatic subjects. A prospective investigation
> 
> Boden SD et al
> 
> ...


 



> *The Value of Magnetic Resonance Imaging of the Lumbar Spine to Predict Low-Back Pain in Asymptomatic Individuals: A 7-year follow-up study*
> 
> G. Borenstein, SD Boden, SW Weisel
> 
> ...


 



> *Magnetic Resonance Imaging Findings 10 Years After Treatment for Lumbar Disc Herniation* RD Fraser, A. Sandhu, WJ Gogan
> 
> Spine. 1995. Vol. 20(6): 710-4
> 
> ...


 


> *MRI of the lumbar spine: Prevalence of intervertebral disc extrusion and sequestration, nerve root compression and plate abnormalities, and osteoarthritis of the fact joints in Asymptomatic Volunteers*
> D. Weishaupt, M. Zanetti, et al.
> Radiology. December 1998, Vol 209: 661-666
> 
> ...


 


> *The diagnostic accuracy of MRI, work perception, and psychosocial factors in identifying symptomatic disc herniations* N. Boos, R. Rieder, V, Schade, et al.
> Spine. 1995, Vol. 20: 2613-2625
> 
> *Summary*
> This study investigated high-risk asymptomatic patients and false-positives on MRI tests. MRI tests were taken on 46 individuals were worked jobs that were deemed high-risk for symptomatic disc herniation, debilitation, and back surgery. The tests showed that 76% of the asymptomatic people had a disc herniation. 17% of these people had minor root compromise as a result of their disc herniation, and 85% of the asymptomatic patients were diagnosed with disc degeneration. These individuals did not suffer from chronic back or leg pain. The study suggests that *chronic back and leg pain is not a direct result from disc and spine abnormalities*, which is a position argued by Dr. John Sarno for many years. This study also won the 1995 Volvo Award.


 

*moderator:* Убедительная просьба соблюдать Правила. Язык общения на форуме - русский.


----------



## algaraga (30 Апр 2012)

Уважаемые модераторы, я постараюсь больше не скидывать цитаты на английском. Вы тоже поймите, если бы у меня был этот материал на русском, я бы с радостью им поделился. Те кто не владеют английским при желании могут перевести в автоматическом переводчике.


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> Я несведущий в этом человек , но мне это тоже было интересно, я читала что нашла, может, посмотрите тут http://www.statsoft.ru/statportal/tabID__50/MId__449/ModeID__0/PageID__305/DesktopDefault.aspx#p-ur
> (достоверность, статистическая значимость)


спасибо!
ссылка полезная и интересная, но я о другом))))


algaraga написал(а):


> Раз спраишивайте, значит не понятно.Есть весьма точное определение формула для термина "достоверно" из статистического анализа."


Видимо, я все же как то не так задаю вопрос……….
итак, дабы показать, что я понимаю, что такое статистическая достоверность, скажу своими словами
статистическая достоверность показывает на сколько можно доверять проведенному исследованию, уровень достоверности p=0,05, говорит о том, что с вероятностью 95% результат данного исследования можно распространить на все объекты, т.е исследование признано достоверным.
В результате исследования может быть ДОСТОВЕРНО доказано , что некий препарат не превосходит плацебо, ( при этом «p» этого исследования, будет меньше 0,05, а если p<=0,05, то исследование считается достоверным), но препарат при этом не эффективен.
При этом я знаю, что в аптеках активно продаются, а врачами активно назначаются препараты, эффективность которых не превосходит плацебо, вот здесь Игорь Григорьевич приводит результаты исследования хондротекторов https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/2408/page-3#post-38136
НО мой вопрос в другом.
Я спрашиваю, какой уровень превосходства результатов использования препарата над плацебо считается в медицинском сообществе показателем ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ препарата (метода) лечения.
Если ДОСТОВЕРНО (p<0.05) доказано, что эффект плацебо составил 10%, а препарата 20% -это уже ЭФФЕКТИВНО? А если 50% плацебо и 60% препарат? Это эффективно?


algaraga написал(а):


> Здесь доктор Сарно пишет про плацебо и приводит один пример из онкологии


Из этого сообщения, на сколько хватило моего скудного английского в купе с кривым гугловским переводом я поняла только то, что как только пациенту сообщают о том, что его «надули» и это было на самом деле не лекарство, эффект прекращается)))))), а до тех пор, пока он СЛЕПО ВЕРИТ, таблетка «сахара» успешно работает.
Это, с моей точки зрения НЕ подтверждает ВРЕМЕННОСТИ эффекта плацебо.
А вот еще мысль пришла, а не проводились ли исследования, когда после успешного лечения ПРЕПАРАТАМИ больных пытались убедить, что на самом деле, это было плацебо…… Хотела бы я взглянуть на результаты
Остальные тексты постараюсь понять чуть позже, сходу, скажу честно, не дошло(((((((((, вполне возможно там есть ответ на мой вопрос.
Я не пытаюсь спорить, мой ЛИЧНЫЙ опыт говорит, что если ВЕРИШЬ врачу, лекарству, методу, то эффект от лечения МНОГОКРАТНО превышает результат. Т.е. эффект плацебо в этом случае усиливает действие препаратов/методов, поэтому мне крайне не нравиться утверждение о его (плацебо) ВРЕМЕННОСТИ, но я бы хотела понять, какое мнение по этому вопросу у квалифицированных специалистов.


----------



## algaraga (30 Апр 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> спасибо!
> 
> Это, с моей точки зрения НЕ подтверждает ВРЕМЕННОСТИ эффекта плацебо.


Безусловно один конкретный случай не подтверждает никакого утверждения и я привел его не в попытку что-либо подтвердить или опровергнуть, а просто как пример сильного влияния плацебо. А если интересны исследования показывающие несостоятельность лечения основанного на плацебо , я скинул ссылку в недавнем посте про это.


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2012)

Вот, что я нашла на просторах интернета:
http://antinorbekov.narod.ru/raznoe_placebo_01.html
начало, наверное Википедия у него списала, все слово в слово, а дальше интересней
обратите внимание, в статье нет ни слова о ВРЕМЕННОСТИ эффекта!
Эта статья является подтверждением моих дилетантских домыслов, включая то, без плацебо эффекта «чистая химия» не эффективна)))))))))), а слепая вера способна на многое.
Приношу извинения за излишнее цитирование, но, ведь интересно то как!!!!!!!!!
частота положительных ответов на прием плацебо высока и обычно составляет около 30% (Beecher H., 1955). При болевых синдромах, психических и некоторых других заболеваниях, а также у детей она обычно выше и может достигать 50-60% и более (Lewis D.W. et al., 2005).
……………..
Какой эффект оказывает имитация лечебного воздействия - "пустышка", на сегодняшний день практически не известно, потому что исследований, в которых бы сравнивали состояние тех, кто получает "пустышку", и тех, кто не получает ничего, кроме диагностики и наблюдения, проведено крайне мало (Evans D., 2004). Тем более невозможно изучить в современных условиях естественное течение болезни без вмешательств, поскольку на проведение подобных исследований не согласится никакой этический комитет.
Ученые, изучившие данные клинических исследований антидепрессантов и анксиолитиков, одобренных FDA с 1985 по 2000 г., выявили, что при сравнении эффективности МЕНЕЕ ПОЛОВИНЫ ПАР ПРЕПАРАТ/ПЛАЦЕБО (по 48% антидепрессантов и анксиолитиков) было отмечено превосходство препарата (Khan A. et al., 2002).
....................
  Во время Второй мировой войны фронтовым госпиталям серьезно не хватало обезболивающих и наркотических средств. Убедившись в который раз, что инъекция физиологического раствора обладала эффектом практически такой же выраженности, что и у морфина,
………… 
Ученый утверждал, ЧТО ПЛАЦЕБО МОЖЕТ ВЫЗЫВАТЬ ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ФИЗИОЛОГИЧЕСКИЕ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ, включая объективные эффекты в органах-мишенях, которые *могут быть более выраженными*, чем в результате сильного фармакологического воздействия. ДРУГИМИ СЛОВАМИ, ПЛАЦЕБО ОБЛАДАЛО РЕАЛЬНЫМИ ЭФФЕКТАМИ У РЕАЛЬНЫХ ЛЮДЕЙ
Получается, эффект плацебо проявляется и при использовании обычной терапии?
………….
состояние пациентов, получавших фармакотерапию, по истечении определенного времени было на 33% лучше по сравнению с получавшими плацебо, но у тех оно было на 200% лучше по сравнению с теми, кто числился в листе ожидания и не получал вообще никакого лечения. ПО ОЦЕНКАМ АВТОРОВ, ОКОЛО 25% ВЫРАЖЕННОСТИ ЭФФЕКТА АНТИДЕПРЕССАНТОВ ОБУСЛОВЛЕНО СПОНТАННОЙ РЕМИССИЕЙ, 50% - ЭФФЕКТОМ ПЛАЦЕБО И ТОЛЬКО 25% - ФАРМАКОЛОГИЧЕСКИМ ДЕЙСТВИЕМ ПРЕПАРАТОВ.
…………..
Эффект плацебо является частным случаем феномена условных рефлексов со стороны иммунной системы. Нервная и иммунная системы, отмечает Д. Иванс, эволюционно тесно связаны между собой.
……………..
И в заключение - несколько интересных фактах об эффекте плацебо.
· В 20% случаев плацебо вызывает побочные эффекты, характерные именно для того препарата, под видом которого пациент принял плацебо.
· Плацебо действует на детей сильнее, чем на взрослых.
· ПЛАЦЕБО МОЖЕТ ВЫЗЫВАТЬ ПРИВЫКАНИЕ: у 40% пациентов, принимавших плацебо на протяжении пяти лет, наблюдается синдром отмены.
· Эффект плацебо фиксируется позитронно-эмиссионной томографией мозга.
· Описан случай, когда одно и то же плацебо вызывало приступ астмы и купировало его у одного и того же пациента - в зависимости от того, аллергеном или лекарством считал он это инертное вещество.
· 50% ВРАЧЕЙ НАЗНАЧАЮТ СВОИМ ПАЦИЕНТАМ ЗАВЕДОМО БЕСПОЛЕЗНЫЕ ПРЕПАРАТЫ В РАСЧЕТЕ НА ЭФФЕКТ ПЛАЦЕБО.
· Эффекту плацебо подвержено около 35% людей. Интенсивность реакции на плацебо предопределена генетически.
· Наиболее яркая реакция на плацебо наблюдается у пациентов стоматологических клиник, требующих анестезии.
· ПЛАЦЕБО-КОНТРОЛИРУЕМЫЕ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЯ НОВЫХ ЛЕКАРСТВЕННЫХ ПРЕПАРАТОВ ПОКАЗЫВАЮТ, ЧТО ГОД ОТ ГОДА ЭФФЕКТ ПЛАЦЕБО СТАНОВИТСЯ ВСЕ БОЛЕЕ ВЫРАЖЕННЫМ (ПО СРАВНЕНИЮ С ЭФФЕКТОМ ЛЕКАРСТВ)


----------



## algaraga (30 Апр 2012)

Очень интересные данные подтверждающие насколько сильное влияние оказывает разум на образование а также лечение болезней. Это еще раз говорит о том, что всегда нужно принимать в расчет психические факторы, так как зачастую они являются решающими.
Теперь подумайте, если таким эффектом обладает плацебо, каким эффектом обладает ноцебо, его противоположность. И сколько людей пытаются лечить те болезни, что создал наш разум (как пример с астмой).


----------



## tortoise (30 Апр 2012)

т.е. все ставим знак равенства, а не противопоставляем плацебо и психотерапию?
и вычеркиваем временность эффекта из списка недостатков плацебо?
я давно пришла к выводу, что все болезни от нервов, и лечить надо всегда в том числе и голову, а часто , в первую очередь голову 
а в эту тему я ввязалась исключительно причине Вашего утверждения о ВРЕМЕННОСТИ эффекта плацебо, вы чуть было не отобрали у меня мою "сахарную пилюлю"

вот еще http://www.clinvest.ru/news-det.php?nid=166
только они все друг у друга слово в слово переписывают


----------



## algaraga (30 Апр 2012)

Я не могу поставить знак равенства между чем-либо так как для этого у меня недостаточно знаний  Я лишь описал здесь взгляды доктора Сарно, у которого опыт говорит сам за себя. Вы можете с этим не согласиться, Ваше право  Если Вам лично плацебо помогает, то зачем отказываться от него? ​Я всегда за то, что помогает!​


----------



## Gala_Il (4 Май 2012)

Накануне вечером открыла для себя эту тему, и тут же, как по заказу по каналу Россия-1 показали, по-моему созвучный данной теме, документальный фильм "Характер и болезни. Кто кого?" Евгения Безбородова "про огромную взаимосвязь нашего характера и настроения с болезнями поражающими организм". О том, что психологические зажатости нарушают питание отдельных, в зависимости от типа характера, органов, вызывая этим заболевания (утрирую).
И так как часто предрасположенность человека к тем или иным болезням зависит от того, какой у него характер, образ жизни, темперамент, привычки, то и бороться с болезнью можно, меняя себя. Тема фильма - борьба с раковыми опухолями, возникающими у людей с истерическим типом характера. Про наш позвоночник не говорилось, но теория-то общая.

Практический вывод я бы сделала такой: если мой образ жизни довёл меня "тихой сапой" до болезненных изменений в позвоночнике, то не изменив его (образ), тенденция к ухудшению продолжится.

Правильный вывод (а он правильный?) нужен чтобы стимулировать своё поведение "через изменения в голове", т.к. конечно, хочется, ничего не меняя в своей жизни, вылечиться и забыть, о том, что было и болело.
Я думаю, это очень большая проблема, а отсюда и рецидивы. (Ещё бы знать, что точно надо менять в привычках, а что можно и оставить  )

Хотя есть вариант: когда боль мучает, меняешь своё поведение без дополнительных стимулов, напоминаний, забыв о своей лени .


----------



## ystos (4 Май 2012)

Зажатости эмоций,нервозности и истеричности--никаких болезней не провоцируют--а думаю это  дополнительный  фактор  при диагностике--что у человека уже имеется какое то заболевание,которое  отбирает у него  часть душевных сил -от этого и повышенная утомляемость,раздражительность,нервозность.затем уже после установки диагноза он списывает  свою нервозность  на  возникновение заболевания.

Заболевания  наблюдаются  и у спокойных,и у активных и у взрослых и детей,и у офисных работников и у спортсменов так что  психологическая причина не основное.


----------



## Gala_Il (4 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Зажатости эмоций,нервозности и истеричности--никаких болезней не провоцируют--а думаю это дополнительный фактор при диагностике--что у человека уже имеется какое то заболевание,которое отбирает у него часть душевных сил -от этого и повышенная утомляемость,раздражительность,нервозность.затем уже после установки диагноза он списывает свою нервозность на возникновение заболевания.
> Заболевания наблюдаются и у спокойных,и у активных и у взрослых и детей,и у офисных работников и у спортсменов так что психологическая причина не основное.


Нет-нет, я не сторонник теории психологической первопричинности болезней. Теории на совести авторов. Просто в рассуждениях ищешь "съедобные" зёрна для себя. В данном случае, родилась мысль о том, что образ жизни, в соответствии с характером (типом характера), формирует привычки, стереотипы поведения, не всегда полезные здоровья для. И до поры до времени (кому до 20 лет, а кому и до 100) можно жить счастливо в согласии со своим организмом. И если есть болезни, которые "несправедливо" сваливаются на человека, то свои грыжи мы "честно" зарабатываем, в большинстве случаев, как мне кажется. А отсюда и вывод, коли путь привёл к болезни, то надо менять направление.


----------



## gudkov (4 Май 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Иногда он (организм) даже БЕЗ врач с его мануалкой лекарствами и ножом с этим справляется. вон на коллегу Гудкова посмотрите)))



Я думаю вы оооооочень и оооочень приличное преуменьшаете способности организма "справляться", это я об "иногда". Скорее наоборот иногда хирург или мануальный терапевт может помочь справится, тем более, что первые вообще очень недавно стали помогать, да и вторые оформились во врачей сравнительно недавно, а до этого все было на уровне "бабок" и костоправов.


----------



## gudkov (4 Май 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> Ага!  Врач таки помогает! Я же и не говорила что врач пациента "выздоровеет"))) А не все, как Гудков, могут без помощи врача обойтись! И без помощи можно до какого-то "предела", мне так думается...



А вам в голову не приходит, как люди обходились, без лекарств, хирургов и мт, еще сотню лет назад?))) Вот если доктора Зинчука послушать про "иногда" и без докторов, так сотню лет назад, треть назеления Землли минимум должны была хромать, ковылять, волочить ногу, ходить с костылями и в согнутом виде)) А на деле, если и было больше инвалидов, то ненамного, да и больше изза большего распространения тогда тяжелого физического труда.


----------



## Olena (4 Май 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> А вам в голову не приходит, как люди обходились, без лекарств, хирургов и мт, еще сотню лет назад?))) Вот если доктора Зинчука послушать про "иногда" и без докторов, так сотню лет назад, треть назеления Землли минимум должны была хромать, ковылять, волочить ногу, ходить с костылями и в согнутом виде)) А на деле, если и было больше инвалидов, то ненамного, да и больше изза большего распространения тогда тяжелого физического труда.


А те сотни лет назад какая была продолжительность жизни? Знаете? А средний рост? А качество жизни? Мы развиваемся  и не стоит сравнивать. А то, что без лечения можно, поверьте, знаю на себе. Я по сегодняшний день так и не лечусь еще, работаю и вообще продолжаю жить... Вопрос: КАК жить, понимаете?


----------



## Olena (4 Май 2012)

А и "лекарства" (травы и корешки ) и костоправы существуют сотни лет, так что и тогда к ним ходили


----------



## ystos (4 Май 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> А и "лекарства" (травы и корешки ) и костоправы существуют сотни лет, так что и тогда к ним ходили


А если к примеру сравнить  заболеваемость   среди родственников-чтобы выяснить  генетический фактор.Ведь некоторые люди и тяжести тягают и стрессов не меньше,и сидячей работы-но все же нет проблем с позвоночником


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> А вам в голову не приходит, как люди обходились, без лекарств, хирургов и мт, еще сотню лет назад?))) Вот если доктора Зинчука послушать про "иногда" и без докторов, так сотню лет назад, треть назеления Землли минимум должны была хромать, ковылять, волочить ногу, ходить с костылями и в согнутом виде)) А на деле, если и было больше инвалидов, то ненамного, да и больше изза большего распространения тогда тяжелого физического труда.


Да и к чему мешать людям умирать, если смерть есть нормальный и законный конец каждого? Что из того, если какой-нибудь торгаш или чиновник проживет лишних пять, десять лет? Если же видеть цель медицины в том, что лекарства облегчают страдания, то невольно напрашивается вопрос: зачем их облегчать? Во-первых, говорят, что страдания ведут человека к совершенству, и, во-вторых, если человечество в самом деле научится облегчать свои страдания пилюлями и каплями, то оно совершенно забросит религию и философию, в которых до сих пор находило не только защиту от всяких бед, но даже счастие.
Пушкин перед смертью испытывал страшные мучения, бедняжка Гейне несколько лет лежал в параличе; почему же не поболеть какому-нибудь Андрею Ефимычу или Матрене Савишне, жизнь которых бессодержательна и была бы совершенно пуста и похожа на жизнь амебы, если бы не страдания? Подавляемый такими рассуждениями, Андрей Ефимыч опустил руки и стал ходить в больницу не каждый день.
А.П. Чехов. Палата 6.


----------



## gudkov (7 Май 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> А те сотни лет назад какая была продолжительность жизни? Знаете? А средний рост? А качество жизни? Мы развиваемся  и не стоит сравнивать. А то, что без лечения можно, поверьте, знаю на себе. Я по сегодняшний день так и не лечусь еще, работаю и вообще продолжаю жить... Вопрос: КАК жить, понимаете?



Причем тут средний рост и развитие медицины, вы путаете теплое с мягким)))) Или по вашему если сейчас при нынешнем "среднем росте" и "качестве жизни" вдруг взять и убрать медицину в ее современном виде, то Земля наполнится хромыми инвалидами?)))


----------



## gudkov (7 Май 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> если человечество в самом деле научится облегчать свои страдания пилюлями и каплями, то оно совершенно забросит религию и философию, в которых до сих пор находило не только защиту от всяких бед, но даже счастие.



Вот это мне понравилось))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Май 2012)

gudkov написал(а):


> Я думаю вы оооооочень и оооочень приличное преуменьшаете способности организма "справляться", это я об "иногда". Скорее наоборот иногда хирург или мануальный терапевт может помочь справится, тем более, что первые вообще очень недавно стали помогать, да и вторые оформились во врачей сравнительно недавно, а до этого все было на уровне "бабок" и костоправов.


можно и так сказать)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> А если к примеру сравнить заболеваемость среди родственников-чтобы выяснить генетический фактор.Ведь некоторые люди и тяжести тягают и стрессов не меньше,и сидячей работы-но все же нет проблем с позвоночником


а чего там сравнивать, о генетически детерменированой склонности к проблемам соеденительной ткани (хряща) уже давно известно...


----------



## algaraga (8 Май 2012)

Народ, пожалуйста, хватит оффтопить! Эта тема про связь разума и тела а не для выяснения личных отношений.


----------



## algaraga (8 Май 2012)

Gala_Il написал(а):


> документальный фильм "Характер и болезни. Кто кого?" Евгения Безбородова "про огромную взаимосвязь нашего характера и настроения с болезнями поражающими организм". О том, что психологические зажатости нарушают питание отдельных, в зависимости от типа характера, органов, вызывая этим заболевания (утрирую).
> И так как часто предрасположенность человека к тем или иным болезням зависит от того, какой у него характер, образ жизни, темперамент, привычки, то и бороться с болезнью можно, меняя себя. .


 
На самом деле от наших черт характера очень много зависит. На это ставят акцент защитники связи между разумом и телом. В частности доктор Сарно, доктор Шетчер, доктор Шубинер выделяют ряд черт характера особенно сильно влияющих на появление болей в спине и других смежных заболеваний. К примеру, перфекционизм, стремление быть хорошим, враждебность, и др. Эти черты в той или иной степени генерируют большое количество стресса в сознательной так и бессознательной части психики. Однако они отмечают, что поменять характер созданный за все время жизни не реально, и даже к этому не стремятся. Они считают что достаточно выявить черты характера вызывающие стресс (в т.ч. и бессознательные), определить негативные эмоции, понять что их вызывает (они могут быть вызваны кроме характером, также и травмами в детстве и конечно внешними факторами - в порядке убывания важности). Одно понимание, что болезнь индуцирована этими процессами, а не физическими проявлениями помогает, судя по их результатам вылечить многих людей.

Есть теория, пытающая обьяснить этот феномен и она связана с таким известном явлении в психиатрии как психологическая защита (не знаю точно как будет по русски). В данном случае это защита сознания от прорыва крайне отрицательных эмоций из бессознательного. Для того чтобы избежать этого, разум на бессознательном уровне создает отвлечение (боль в теле) через автономную нервную систему или аутоимунную систему, причем так, чтобы это было правдоподобно, и чем сильнее тем лучше это отвлекает от этих эмоций. В итоге люди просто замыкаются на физической болезни и тем самым просто уходят от настоящих психологических проблем.
В то же время, если научиться игнорировать боль и сосредотачиваться на эмоциональные проблемы, которые могут ее вызывать, работа по защите/отвлечения оказывается подорванной и в ней нету больше необходимости и как следствие боли уходят.

Знаю, что для обывателя звучит замудренно или может и дико, но вспомните, что мы очень мало знаем про то как мозг реально работает. И эта теория лишь попытка проитнерпретировать результаты многолетних наблюдений.

Недавно наткнулся еще на книгу "Причина болей в спине - о чем вам не скажут врачи" доктора Евдокименко. Тоже по теме тесной связи физических болезней с разумом, причем с акцентом на способность разума эти болезни вызывать.


> По моим наблюдениям, как минимум пятьдесят процентов пострадавших не могут припомнить какого-либо травмирующего физического воздействия, предшествующего поясничному «прострелу», зато хорошо помнят происходившие перед началом заболевания неприятные события, ссоры, эмоциональные потрясения и т. д.​





> Однако большая часть случаев хронической поясничной боли, вне всяких сомнений, обусловлена психологическими причинами. Практикующим врачам хорошо известно, что​*к постоянной ноющей боли в пояснице приводят длительная депрессия, хроническое раздражение *на кого-то или на что-то, *интимная фрустрация (сексуальная неудовлетворенность), постоянное беспокойство или страх за свое финансовое благополучие *в сочетании с неумением расслабляться.​





> Вероятно, многие из вас могут быть удивлены тем фактором, что разные на первый взгляд эмоции приводят к одному и тому же синдрому — синдрому хронической поясничной боли. Однако для людей, хорошо знающих биомеханику позвоночника, в этом нет ничего неожиданного. Дело в том, что при кажущихся различиях любое из описанных выше состояний приводит к *постоянному напряжению и хроническому спазму глубоких мышц спины *и, в первую очередь, мышц поясницы. Спазмированные поясничные мышцы отзываются на постоянное напряжение ноющей болью или чувством ломоты в пояснице.​Иногда спазм поясничных мышц приводит к нарушению кровотока нижних конечностей. Тогда в ногах возникает ощущение онемения, чувство тяжести или распирания, либо ноги «крутит», особенно по ночам и при перемене погоды​


Копи-паст в поисковик выдаст первоисточник.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Май 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> По моим наблюдениям, как минимум пятьдесят процентов пострадавших не могут припомнить какого-либо травмирующего физического воздействия, предшествующего поясничному «прострелу», зато хорошо помнят происходившие перед началом заболевания неприятные события, ссоры, эмоциональные потрясения и т. д.​


А это зависит от того, как спрашивать. Если начинать спрашивать пациента, не поднял ли он что-то тяжелое, не падал, не получал ли травм, то он обязательно вспомнит такой случай. Если выспрашивать о психологических причинах, то обязательно вспомнится ссора или неприятное событие. Поэтому все эти "по моим наблюдениям" настолько субъективны, что не стоит к ним относиться слишком серьезно


algaraga написал(а):


> Однако большая часть случаев хронической поясничной боли, вне всяких сомнений, обусловлена психологическими причинами. Практикующим врачам хорошо известно, что​*к постоянной ноющей боли в пояснице приводят длительная депрессия, хроническое раздражение *на кого-то или на что-то, *интимная фрустрация (сексуальная неудовлетворенность), постоянное беспокойство или страх за свое финансовое благополучие *в сочетании с неумением расслабляться.​


Ключевое слово  - "хроническим". Повторю еще раз: "хроническим". И еще раз: "хроническим". Любая хроническая боль когда-то была острой. Психологические факторы не являются причиной острой боли, а способствуют переходу острой боли в хроническую. То есть психологические факторы - не причина болей как таковых, а важный фактор хронизации. Это принципиальный момент.



algaraga написал(а):


> Вероятно, многие из вас могут быть удивлены тем фактором, что разные на первый взгляд эмоции приводят к одному и тому же синдрому — синдрому хронической поясничной боли. Однако для людей, хорошо знающих биомеханику позвоночника, в этом нет ничего неожиданного. Дело в том, что при кажущихся различиях любое из описанных выше состояний приводит к *постоянному напряжению и хроническому спазму глубоких мышц спины *и, в первую очередь, мышц поясницы. Спазмированные поясничные мышцы отзываются на постоянное напряжение ноющей болью или чувством ломоты в пояснице.​Иногда спазм поясничных мышц приводит к нарушению кровотока нижних конечностей. Тогда в ногах возникает ощущение онемения, чувство тяжести или распирания, либо ноги «крутит», особенно по ночам и при перемене погоды​


А вот это ничем не обоснованные рассуждения, хотя и выглядят логично. Меня прямо передергивает, когда все, кому ни лень, рассуждают о биомеханике позвоночника. "для людей, хорошо знающих биомеханику позвоночника, в этом нет ничего неожиданного". Смею заверить, что крайне мало людей знакомы с биомеханикой позвоночника, зато многие любят пользоваться этим красивым словом.


----------



## algaraga (12 Май 2012)

А Вы почитайте его статьи, хотябы ту часть где он описывает случаи из практики, боли вызванными психологическими причинами по интенсивности ничем не уступают их "физическии" собратьям.

У меня тоже никаких травм не было. Но спина ни с того ни с сего заболела. Точнее причина была, и очень явная, но она к физической никак не относится.
Извините, но я с Вами никак не могу согласиться.

Почитайте интересную статью про whiplash syndrome (среди тех что раньше скидывал). После эксперимента у испытуемых начинала хронически болеть шея, хотя организаторы сделали так, чтобы физический удар не мог принести никакого вреда. Что же начало тогда боли если физической травмы не было? Как насчет того что whiplash в некоторых странах приняло катостофические масштабы, а в других, где машин не меньше (например в России) о нем не особо то слышали. Как-то не стыкуется всё это с теорией что все болезни изза травм... Да травмы бывают, и они обычно в течение нескольких недель полностью заживают. То что продолжается дольше к начальной травме не имеет отношения.

Пациенты болеющие фибромиалгией (это мучительные боли в мышцах) не могут найти ничего приносящее облегчение. Причины болезни неизвесты, и к травмам их точно не отнесешь. Доктор Ховард Шубинер провел контолируемое исследование группы таких пациентов, которые прошли курс медитации, психотерапии и других психотерапевтических мероприятий. После контрольного исследования через долгое врнмя у до 25% боль прошла, у других 25% значительно снизилось. Это при том что им абсолютно ничего не помогало... Он же провел исследование причины болей в нижней части спины на группе в которой у всех боли были как минимум 9 лет. Результат - те же мероприятия выдали результат, о которой обычной медичине было только мечтать (точно не помню, но более чем у 60% боль значительно снизилась или прошла при контрольном исследовании через пол года). У доктора Сарно, КПД было выше 90% по лечению таких хронических больних, притом что он от обычной терапии полностью отказался. Если у них боли хоть как-то были изза травм, я думаю такое лечение не принесло бы такие результаты.

Если бы врачи при виде хронического больного начали бы искать другие, не только физические причины, думаю картина по болям в спине и многих аналогичных была бы совсем другая. Но, к сожалению, далеко не все врачи умеют или хотят разбираться с истиной причиной. Это занимает намного больше время чем "посмотрел снимки-сделал манипуляции+уколы" и готов.
В Древней Греции, китайской медицине, племен индейцев, при лечении всегда лечили тело и душу (разум) и у них получалось это неплохо. У нас же, к сожалению, про вторую важную компоненту забыли.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (12 Май 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> А Вы почитайте его статьи, хотябы ту часть где он описывает случаи из практики, боли вызванными психологическими причинами по интенсивности ничем не уступают их "физическии" собратьям.


Его - это кого?

Я уверен, что на эту тему читал намного больше статей, чем вы, поскольку активно этой проблемой занимаюсь как профессионал. Я уверен, что читал все основные работы ведущих специалистов, посвященные изучению связи между психикой и болями в спине. Уж извините.
С точки зрения доказательной медицины случай из практики является самым сомнительным доводом в пользу чего-либо.


algaraga написал(а):


> У меня тоже никаких травм не было. Но спина ни с того ни с сего заболела. Точнее причина была, и очень явная, но она к физической никак не относиться.


Есть единичный случай, а есть результаты серьезных исследований.


algaraga написал(а):


> Извините, но я с Вами никак не могу согласиться.


Я выражаю не свое мнение, а современное отношение к проблеме.


algaraga написал(а):


> Почитайте интересную статью про whiplash syndrome (среди тех что раньше скидывал). После эксперимента у испытуемых начинала хронически болеть шея, хотя организаторы сделали так, чтобы физический удар не мог принести никакого вреда. Что же начало тогда боли если физической травмы не было? Как насчет того что whiplash в некоторых странах приняло катостофические масштабы, а в других, где машин не меньше (например в России) о нем не особо то слышали. Как-то не стыкуется всё это с теорией что все болезни изза травм... Да травмы бывают, и они обычно в течение нескольких недель полностью заживают. То что продолжается дольше к начальной травме не имеет отношения.


А вы вообще меня внимательно читали? Где я писал о том, что причина болей в спине - травма? Нигде. Поскольку это также неверно.
Про хлыстовое повреждение я также уверен, что читал больше вас. И могу даже добавить: хлыстовые повреждения чаще всего бывают у тех людей, у которых при аварии не было никаких серьезных травм. Перелом руки, ноги или позвоночника волшебным образом избавляет от симптомов  whiplash injury. Беда ваша в том, что вы слишком однобоко трактуете факты, упрощая их. Удобно найти одно простое объяснение всех проблем, но это неверно.



algaraga написал(а):


> Пациенты болеющие фибромиалгией (это мучительные боли в мышцах) не могут найти ничего приносящее облегчение. Причины болезни неизвесты, и к травмам их точно не отнесешь.


Сегодня склоняются к мнению, что причина фибрамиалгии - нарушение в работе центральных механизмов регуляции боли. Найдены определенных биохимические изменения. Известны участки мозга, которые отвечают за эти процессы. Это не секрет.

Итого.

Наши мысли, убеждения, эмоции влияют на процессы, происходящие в организме? Конечно, влияют. Даже на концентрацию химических веществ влияют. Связаны психика и хронические боли? Конечно, связаны. Психотерапия помогает? Конечно. Да кто с этим спорит-то? В моей книге есть даже глава "Мозг и боль". Но и обратная связь есть. И другие факторы, вляющие на наше самочувствие, тоже есть.
Не надо делать вид, что кто-то умный нашел решение проблемы, недоступное простым смертным. Не нужно сводить все к примитивному "Все болезни от нервов".

Вот я о чем.


----------



## algaraga (12 Май 2012)

Я говорил про доктора Евдокименко. Он выпустил 6 книг посвященные причинам болей. Он как раз и пишет что утверждение "все болезни от нервов" верно на примерно 70%. Это часть пациентов, по его мнению, имееют истинную причину беспокойства - стресс. Данные в своих книгах берет с медицинских справочниках (в списке литературы).


----------



## ystos (12 Май 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Я говорил про доктора Евдокименко. Он выпустил 6 книг посвященные причинам болей. Он как раз и пишет что утверждение "все болезни от нервов" верно на примерно 70%. Это часть пациентов, по его мнению, имееют истинную причину беспокойства - стресс. Данные в своих книгах берет с медицинских справочниках (в списке литературы).


У меня есть предположение о возникновении  одного малоизвесного  заболевания--причиной возникновения которого как раз и могут вызывать  такие факторы  как душевная напряженность(стресс),незначительная травма,удар ,ушиб.При этом появляются такие боли- и в различных участках тела--- что  ни подойдет ни под один медицинский диагноз.К тому же периодичность  активности(обострений) этого заболевания  еще больше запутывает диагностирование.
А вот по различнности проявлений болевых симптомов и расстройств  в организме  -это заболевание чемпион среди  болезней.
Психологическими предпосылками к  его возникновению   в некоторых случаях может  быть и  внутреннее скопление негативной энергии,эмоций,наследственная предласположенность.


----------



## algaraga (23 Май 2012)

С того момента, как начал смотреть "по другому" на свои постоянные боли в спине прошло месяца 2. Сейчас веду очень активный образ жизни, и абсолютно себя ни в чём не ограничиваю. На днях совершил приличный велопробег на весь день, после него кроме как то что побаливала 5-я точка и ноги от непривычки, спина абсолютно не беспокоила. Бегаю, 2 раза в неделю, иногда и на спуске с горы (и плевать я хотел на то, что кто-то считает что это вредно для коленей и спины). Хожу 2 раза в неделю в тренажерный зал. Там ни в чем себе не отказываю, тягаю все тренажеры сколько сил есть. А ведь совсем недавно я боялся делать самые простые упражнения на пресс... Посмотрел бы я сейчас на тех врачей, что мне советовали себя беречь и ничего физически тяжелого не делать))) Боли в спине? Их практически нет. Более того, они не кореллируют с физической нагрузкой, а скорее с эмоциональными состояниями.
В топку все эти нравоучения православной медицины, хватит себя ограничивать во всем и бояться! Ваши боли не изза каких-то там аномалий в теле. 
И не надо мне лапшу вешать, что мой случай особый. Знаю многих кто сделали ровно то же самое и им стало только лучше... Все в спортзал! ;-)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Май 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> В топку все эти нравоучения православной медицины, хватит себя ограничивать во всем и бояться! Ваши боли не изза каких-то там аномалий в теле.


Аминь! Вот только что делать с отсутствием ахилла и повисшей стопой у моего больного? Может мне его битой по плечах отходить и заставить бежать хромая? может ему кажется что у него стопа шлепает?


----------



## Olena (23 Май 2012)

Тут на форуме есть доктор Painbegone (Больуйдет)), он озвучил критерий: "правильный подбор пациентов".... По-моему, очень "штатовский" подход, как и у доктора Сарно  Возможно, и доктор Сарно умел "правильно" выбирать пациентов? Согласитесь, что многие мнительно - тревожные люди, обеспокоенным наличием "грыжи" или "протрузии", найденными на мрт, люди, усиленно вслушивающиеся  "где болит".... несколько иные пациенты, нежели те, у которых немеют руки или ноги? Вот всех первых и можно вылечить одной психотерапией и спортзалом


----------



## algaraga (23 Май 2012)

Олёна, если почитаете его книги или отзывы то поймете, что среди его пациентов были и те, у которых не только немели ноги и руки, но которые с кровати просто не могли встать... Более того, к нему шли те, которые просто уже отчаялись. Он, кстати, хорошо обьясняет как могут возникать и онемения и другие нервные синдромы при TMS. Выбирал он не по принципу какие случаи проще, а по принципу, кто с диагнозом согласится. Потому как бессмысленно лечить пациента, который от диагноза отказывается, особенно это верно при психосоматических расстройствах. Ведь большинство работы все равно ложится на пациенте.


----------



## Olena (23 Май 2012)

В каком смысле они не могли встать с кровати?? У них был паралич?  0.0 
А то ить я тоже могу ща лечь и сказать что не могу встать, и снимки мрт покажу!! Но встать-то я могу (вопрос мотивации))) Но мотивация-то работает до определенного предела, понимаете?  Я согласна, что многим (или всем))  пациентам с болью нужен хороший психотерапевт, но не всех он может вылечить. А то, что он все-таки "выбирал" пациентов - ключевая фраза!!!


----------



## algaraga (23 Май 2012)

Olena написал(а):


> В каком смысле они не могли встать с кровати?? У них был паралич? 0.0


Я имел в виду изза боли и изза страха сделать себе хуже. На самом деле многие парализованные на ноги ведут "нормальный" образ жизни: идут на работу, растут семьи. В то же время некоторые люди с сильными болями в спине на это не способны, или с большим трудом... 
По моему главное поверить в себя и в то, что здоровый, а потом уже дело техники. Есть много авторов, который свои методики предлагают по устранению такого рода хронических болей. Есть замечательный человек Ховард Шубинер (Howard Schubiner), который написал много статай про mindbody syndrome и выпустил книгу Unlearn your pain (на днях получил её из Штатов). Правда, на русском, она думаю не издается.


----------



## Olena (24 Май 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> Я имел в виду изза боли и изза страха сделать себе хуже. На самом деле многие парализованные на ноги ведут "нормальный" образ жизни: идут на работу, растут семьи.


"Парализованные на ноги"... идут на работу??? O.O Идут??  или едут в инвалидном кресле?
Вы так увлеклись, что всех "валите" в одну кучу: тех, кого парализовало и тех, кто "из-за страха" боятся ходить, "чтобы себе не повредить"! 
С таким подходом можно утверждать, что все болезни лечит, например, морковка: улучшает зрение, дает красивый оттенок загару и помогает от поноса (боюсь даже представить каким образом )....


----------



## algaraga (24 Май 2012)

Может я не так выразился. Это только в русском языке различают ходить и ехать, во всех других это одно слово и так как я не совсем русский могу себе позволить делать ошибки.
Если интересно почитайте литературу по тематике, на которую я уже ссылался, может прояснится.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Май 2012)

Илья Муромец вот так пролежал 33 года, а потом мотивировался Родину защищать и пошел, что говорит об истероидной форме паралича.
За две недели полного лежания , без вставания с постели и хождения в ночное время, у пациентов стопы разворачиваются горизонтально постели и надо учиться ходить по новому.
Приходишь на осмотр к лежачему и сразу на стопы смотришь, если они не лежат на постели, значит быстро пойдет.
В чем прав автор темы , в том что существует огромное количество истероидных проявлений (это когда болит а болезни нет, такие пациенты ( Ильи Муромцы) 1-2 в месяц), и второе- мотивация имеет большое значение в процессе лечение и помогает справиться с агравацией (это когда болит, но не сильно, а пациенту кажется что его боль самая сильная в мире, таких пациентов 1-2 в день), и третье - мотивация иметь основное значение при абелитации (становлении новых функций - это когда инвалид, а как здоровый (Мересьев) таких единицы в мире).
Случай автора темы второй, а подается как третий, и это нормально, человек победивший себя, для себя лично и должен быть Мересьевым, а окружающие увидев в нем такую метаморфозу почему-то видят в нем Илью Муромца (не в смысле силы, а в смысле истерии), а на самом деле он победил свою болезнь, только ту часть болезни, которая называется агравация.
Кстати, чем более импозантен врач или целитель, тем легче победить эту часть болезни и это было всегда, только не называли это умными словами.
Вспомните доктора Боткина - если пациенту не стало легче после разговора с врачом, то это плохой врач.
Поэтому хорошо что такие книги есть, поскольку они уменьшают поток пациентов к врачу.
Тот кто болен или не может справить с болью, пойдет к врачу и врач разберется самому лечить или показать специалисту или дать почитать книгу ( хорошо бы что бы разорался), а тот кто не придет и справиться сам, значит не серьезно болен (надеюсь).
Поэтому хочу согласиться с автором темы в этой части и только сожалею, что нет пророкам в своем Отечестве.
Интересно, это только русская интеллигенция смотрит на запад, или их тоже куда- то смотрит?


----------



## ystos (24 Май 2012)

Позволю и себе порассуждать на тему мотивации для рассмотрения предмета с другой стороны..К примеру Илья Муромец-болел от рождения(психогенного фактора тут нет)к тому же у него не было никаких болей-онемение и слабость  в нижих конечностях  ,у него даже небыло мотивации к выздоровлению--в некотором смысле он смирился с болезнью-а выздоровление и обретение силы произошло по воле Бога в лице посланных старцев.

У Мересьева была мотивация--жить и летать.Но по сути у любого больного такая же мотивация---жить,и жить без боли.И все терпят и живут  сколько силы позволяют.И как ни странно если посмотреть на истории болезней-- то живут как раз  наперекор-- диагнозам врачей и их прогнозам(потому как диагнозы врачей и их прогнозы всегда песимистичны и не обнадеживающие)   Что говорили врачи тому же Мересьеву,и Ильюшу Муромского наверняка пытались лечить у эскулапов  которые и прогнозировали ему  не радужное будущее.

Без причины нет кручины.и поэтому  никто  без причины не пойдет к врачу и не станет жаловатся.все зависит от болевого порога организма,сознания личности и заботы о своем здоровье.Поэтому в России  такое огромное колличество заболеваемости населения по всем типам заболеваний,притом в запущенных формах--люди ходят не обращают внимания на боли ,расстройства  и прочие неприятности( несерьезно больны) --до того времени пока не прижмет.А когда прижмет и пойдет по врачам --то  его еще больше напугают разными диагнозами,прогнозами  и последствиями,  и   тогда потребуется еще один тип врачей  подобных Сарно ,Куропатовым,и прочим психотерапевтам.чтобы избавили их от навязчивых фобий своей болезненности.

И надо быть действительно сильным человеком -- чтобы вопреки своей болезни,болям,прогнозам врачей,неверию окружающих что ты болен(т.е симулянт) продолжать жить и надееятся.


----------



## algaraga (28 Май 2012)

Небольшой апдейт по своему состоянию. В тренажерку хожу уже 3 раза в неделю постоянно наращивая нагрузку (работаю на максимуме для себя). Мышцы уже перестали ныть от нагрузок, привыкли. Единственно опасаюсь немного тренажера для пресса так как непривычно большая нагрузка и предпочитаю его качать на земле. Потом, как укреплю мышцы пресса и спины вернусь к нему. Вообще, замечу, что не преследую цель укрепить спину и пресс в первую очередь. Наоборот, акцент делаю на ноги и руки.
Кроме того, по прежнему бегаю раза два в неделю в том числе в гору с перепадом ~250-300м. Езжу много на велике, к примеру вчера поднялся в году с перепадом 400-450м. Нехило так вспотел но был к этому физически уже готов. в планах на следующих выходных подняться на велике в гору с перепадом более 1 км.

Да, кстати, спина при этом абсолютно не болит. Беспокоит по утрам несильно, причем примерно в минуту после того как проснулся и длится минут 10. Нет сомнения что это выученная реакция, от которой скоро избавлюсь. Про это писал много в своём блоге Ховард Шубинер. Насчет болей при сидени что были раньше... Тут мне пришлось больше всего поработать. Я активно боролся с этой выученной реакцией, в том числе специально старался сидеть побольше, использовал аффирмации и прочее. В итоге, если месяц назад я в автобусе предпочитал стоять, сейчас предпочитаю сидеть, так как при сидении спина никак не беспокоит. Только если сижу более 3 часов начинает беспокоить, но я думаю и с этим скоро тоже справлюсь, так как знаю что это всего лишь рефлекс и никакого вреда сидение в принципе не может принести. Есть замечательная акупунктурная точка на правой руке между большим и указательным пальцем под называнием Hegu (Hoku). При её массажировании или при хрусте большего пальца, как правило, боль резко проходит. Я применяюю это в купе в аффирмациями. Всем советую попробовать!

Что самое главное, начал менять своё отношение к жизни и быть намного позитивнее. Стараюсь делать всегда то что хочу, говорить то что хочу, ничего никогда не бояться, и быть в контроле над своими эмоциями и телом. Если раньше при гневе на кого-то я в себе подавлял эту чувство, то сейчас я этого стараюсь не делать.

Ну вот, кому интересно про отучивание от рефлексов боли и борьбу со страхами могу скинуть ссылки на статьи доктора Шубинера, которыми я руководствовался.

Всё больше понимаю, что боль это сигнал того, что нужно поменять что-то в своей жизни, поменять себя. Только, к сожалению, не каждый понимает правильно этот сигнал...


----------



## algaraga (28 Май 2012)

Читаю тут часто на форуме выкладывают люди свои МРТ с протрузиями 0.1, 0.2, 0.3 мм, грыжи Шморля и при этом с жуткими болями. Также люди видя в первые МРТ не понимают почему столько "дефектов"... Как я уже не раз писал про исследования корелляций между анормалиями выявленными на МРТ и болями в спине (кроме тех что вызваны переломами и злокачественными опухалями) нет НИКАКОЙ корелляции. И уж тем более такого размера протрузии ну просто вообще безобидные. И я даже не удивлюсь если в очередной раз некоторые врачи посмотрят на эти снимки и скажут, что ну ничего особо серьезного, но наверное все-таки протрузии виноваты, больше не на кого ж вину скинуть... И опять эти бедные пациенты возьмутся за голову, как же так, вроде ничего такого тяжелого не тягал и не падал, а тут такая "страшная" картина. Иногда мне кажется что лучше бы МРТ не изобретали, ведь большинство хронических болей в спине в итоге изза неправильной трактовки этих снимков. Хотя, конечно, больше виноваты врачи, кто эти снимки так трактуют...


----------



## tortoise (28 Май 2012)

algaraga написал(а):


> никакого вреда сидение в принципе не может принести.


ну здесь вы, наверное, все же погорячились!
двигаться оно в любом случае полезней, чем не двигаться))))))))
много сидеть вредно.........


----------



## algaraga (28 Май 2012)

tortoise написал(а):


> ну здесь вы, наверное, все же погорячились!
> двигаться оно в любом случае полезней, чем не двигаться))))))))
> много сидеть вредно.........


Конечно, двигаться полезней чем сидеть. Но сидение никакого отношения, по моему мнению, не имеет к болям в спине.


----------



## algaraga (28 Май 2012)

Что меня больше удивляет, что никому не интересно, как же так я все-таки победил болезнь. Те кто здесь пишут в основном только треплятся и цепляются к словам. А мне хотелось бы кому-нибудь реально помочь с советом. Потенциальных людей кому бы помог этот подход на сайте довольно много.
Видимо здесь играет то, что удобнее делать и видеть то как привыкли делать, а то что выходит за грани привычного игнорируется.


----------



## ystos (28 Май 2012)

Но пока что не ясно --исчезла ли твоя болезнь или  притаилась,физкультура,психологические установки это не плохо ,но что произойдет  если начать отдыхать  и ничего не делать недельки 2-3.появятся ли боли ,что будет с самочувствием.
По себе замечаю что сдерживание эмоций  не вызывает  никаких заболеваний или болей,физ нагрузки снижают боли ,но и тут можно обьяснить  --это отвлечение внимания с собственной болезни на внешние обьекты,также тренировка выносливости и как следствие увеличение  болевого порога организма,и кроме того подвижность болевого участка --улучшает кровоснабжение и обменные процессы в тканях.И наконец позитивное настроение -при любом заболевании  способствует выздоровлению.
Так что не ясно  -что за суть у методики--наплевать на диагноз и окружающих и  занятся бегом.А если у кого-то от  таких движений---  боли станут еще сильнее --то что тогда.


----------



## algaraga (29 Май 2012)

на сколько я читал про лечение TMS и отзывы пациентов никому от такого подхода вроде хуже не становилось, только лучше ;-) Вот как вы думаете, если бы в спине дейстительна была бы травма или воспаление, при физической нагрузки боль была бы меньше? По всем законам логики, спина бы начала болеть еще больше. А то что она меньше болит говорит о том, что ничего такого там нет и процессы совсем другие... Сарно это обьясняет сокращением притока крови посредством автономной нервной системы. Это может вызвать и боль в мышцах и неврологические синдромы. Также он описывает свои идеи почему это происходит.
Еще вопрос, а зачем отдыхать и ничего не делать 3 недели? Всегда нужно себя в тонусе держать, а то вся работа на смарку ;-) Удачи!


----------



## ystos (29 Май 2012)

Отдохнуть


algaraga написал(а):


> на сколько я читал про лечение TMS и отзывы пациентов никому от такого подхода вроде хуже не становилось, только лучше ;-) Вот как вы думаете, если бы в спине дейстительна была бы травма или воспаление, при физической нагрузки боль была бы меньше? По всем законам логики, спина бы начала болеть еще больше. А то что она меньше болит говорит о том, что ничего такого там нет и процессы совсем другие... Сарно это обьясняет сокращением притока крови посредством автономной нервной системы. Это может вызвать и боль в мышцах и неврологические синдромы. Также он описывает свои идеи почему это происходит.
> Еще вопрос, а зачем отдыхать и ничего не делать 3 недели? Всегда нужно себя в тонусе держать, а то вся работа на смарку ;-) Удачи!


Отдохнуть,чтобы ощутить результаты методики и лечения.И мануальные терапевты -боли в спине  обьясняют сокращением притока крови(синдром позв артерии)защемлением корешков,отростками.Но для сокращения притока крови тоже должна быть причина --и почему именно в этом отделе спины.и каким образом  -это нарушение может быть связано со стрессом и психикой.Волнение и психика--больше влияют на серце,желудок.-но никак не на позвоночник.

Если есть болевой синдром --то  должно быть и нарушение  тканей.и воспаление .Кстати  боли в спине и народная медицина --обьясняет  некоторой психо -эмоциональной причиной ----та же "порча"---у некоторых больных на спину после снятия  порчи -боли проходили.Может этот Сарно в некотором смысле  тоже  ворожея.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2012)

> Кстати боли в спине и народная медицина --обьясняет некоторой психо -эмоциональной причиной ----та же "порча"---у некоторых больных на спину после снятия порчи -боли проходили.


У скольки из 100 человек?


----------



## algaraga (29 Май 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Отдохнуть
> 
> Отдохнуть,чтобы ощутить результаты методики и лечения.И мануальные терапевты -боли в спине обьясняют сокращением притока крови(синдром позв артерии)защемлением корешков,отростками.


Да вы их побольше слушайте. Известно, что если было бы продолжительное "защемление нервов" то нервы вскоре бы потеряли чувстительность. Не знаю что там защемляет у людей с протрузией в 0.1-0.3 а то и без таковых.



ystos написал(а):


> Но для сокращения притока крови тоже должна быть причина --и почему именно в этом отделе спины.и каким образом -это нарушение может быть связано со стрессом и психикой.Волнение и психика--больше влияют на серце,желудок.-но никак не на позвоночник.


Если интересно скину ссылки на статьи и книги где говориться что спина это одна их самых эмоционально чувстительная часть тела. Хотя по моему, уже что-то такое скидывал.



ystos написал(а):


> Если есть болевой синдром --то должно быть и нарушение тканей.и воспаление .


Это не так... Боль может быть индуцирована эмоциями (к примеру эмоциональной травмой), гипнозом и другими факторами. Скиньте мне плиз хоть одно исследование показывающее что причина хронической боли в спине это воспаление.


----------



## ystos (29 Май 2012)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У скольки из 100 человек?


Я статистики не вел .но  после посещения бабушки  ,наблюдения ее работы по снятию порчи и отзывам самих  пациентов. усталость и болезненность спины  уменьшается почти у всех  после процедуры.Но у меня по поводу порчи  имеется свое мнение,кстати неправедные поступки и действия имеют к  порче и некоторым заболеваниям прямое отношение как назидание  Господне.
Спина --эмоционально чувств часть тела---бабуля при снятии порчи  основные манипуляции проводила как раз вдоль позвоночника(так сказать обрезала связи)не могу сказать что все боли в спине от  психики или порчи.-но вправление позвонков  народными костоправами,знахарями,мануальными терапевтами  тоже не вызывает  особой  достоверности,так как  процедуры надо проводить  снова через некоторое время.
И кроме того у многих люди не понимают что такое грыжа диска(как они говорят выскочил диск)и что какими либо массажами и вправлениями его не можно вправить назад.НО странно что после посещения --- вправлявщиков дисков- на некоторое время они ощущают облегчение и уменьшение болей.То ли это плацебо,то ли еще что то надо разбиратся.

От эмоциональной травмы -может болеть душа--область солнечного сплетения,диафрагмы,общая слабость,аппатия--наблюдал над собою.Общение  с  плохими людьми,грешниками ,больными -тоже  ухудшает самочувствие-поэтому у врачей  некоторе равнодушие и невнимательность к больным.иначе  тоже  можно набратся чужой энергии-после чего надо  время для восстановления сил.Но вот зато к красивым и молодым девушкам пациенткам. у них повышенное внимание.чтобы подзаправится энергией.Большей части людей --это мало заметно--но люди с тонким восприятием это ощущают.,
Читаю Библию.и поучительные  арабские сказки."тысяча и одна ночь."-и что поразительно человек может всю жизнь прожить возле источника(целителя) своего исцеления и долгое время не получать исцеления.(пример расслабленного который 40 лет ожидал исцеления у источника)также и примеры исцеления пророками-  больных притом немногих --хотя они бы могли исцелять и многих .

И  Иисус Христос  исцелял  веующих праведных-хотя  и среди фарисеев и священников было много больных но неправедно верующих которые не получили  исцеления во время пришествия Христа.

НО --ищите и найдете,стучите и вам отворят,просите и дадено будет---действенно и в наши дни.

Иди и смотри --ибо исцеление рядом.В этом я не раз  удостоверялся  и нужно только прислушиватся к наставлениям.и в наставление неправедным посылает Господь неправдивых врачей.Так как и и исцеление больного не в руках врача --а в руках Господа.Или может кто то  хочет оспорить это .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2012)

> Так как и и исцеление больного не в руках врача --а в руках Господа.


А Господь, в каждом из нас!


----------



## tortoise (17 Июн 2012)

ПОЛУЧИЛОСЬ!!!!!!!!!

кино про плацебо:


----------



## tiana (17 Июн 2012)

> Что меня больше удивляет, что никому не интересно, как же так я все-таки победил болезнь. Те кто здесь пишут в основном только треплятся и цепляются к словам. А мне хотелось бы кому-нибудь реально помочь с советом.


Сколько времени прошло со дня победы ?  У меня был промежуток лет на 8, когда кроме слегка онемевшего бедра ничего не беспокоило. Тогда этого форума еще не было, а то тоже могла бы рассказать о своем чудесном исцелении.
Искренне желаю всем форумчанам полного выздоровления,  берегите себя! Но лично у меня с годами на смену оптимизму пришел скептицизм. Где тонко - там рвется. Стоило мне попасть на пару месяцев в форс-мажорные обстоятельства и всё, не совсем здоровая спина тут же дала о себе знать, а я ведь на тот момент уже почти забыла, что она нездоровая. 



> В этом я не раз удостоверялся и нужно только прислушиватся к наставлениям.и в наставление неправедным посылает Господь неправдивых врачей.


Не понаслышке знаю, что творится глухой провинции, где один (ох какой нерадивый) невролог на весь райцентр и прилегающий район с кучей деревушек.  Кардиолога, эндокринолога нет вообще, а хирург принимает вместо лора (хорошо, что не наоборот). Всех этих людей, которые по тем или иным причинам живут в сельской местности и мелких городках,  можно априори считать неправедными, раз только такого врача послал им Господь в наставление?  Я все понимаю - "ищите и обрящете",  но им, с огородом и прочим хозяйством, необходимым для выживания, гораздо сложнее искать, чем жителям городов-миллионников. 



> Так как и и исцеление больного не в руках врача --а в руках Господа.Или может кто то хочет оспорить это


В таком случае может вообще не стоит ходить к врачам?  Я не атеист, но все равно не со всем согласна. Честно говоря, после прочтения этой темы  у меня ум за разум зашел. Порчи, негативные эмоции, общение с грешниками... Муж вчера меня не послушал и в одиночку полторы тонны штукатурки разгрузил. А сегодня ходит, за бок держится,  видать нагрешил знатно... Нет, моя картина мира гораздо проще.  Может быть я неправа, но если я еще и глубоким самокопанием займусь, то такого накопаю, что не только на спину, но и на всю голову больная буду. Подозреваю, что голова - это еще одно мое слабое звено


----------



## ystos (18 Июн 2012)

Так собственно  -и врачи могут сказать что к примеру -больной со сложнейшими переломами и травмами--после несложного лечения -поправляется  восстанавливается просто на глазах--при этом без каких либо осложнений--и в то же время  другой больной с пустяковой казалось бы травмой или протрузией -после медицинских  манипуляций начинаются осложнения,заболевание прогрессирует,инвалидизация.
Может вы обьясните  такие случаи.
В Библии -также пишется,молись  чтобы не впасть тебе в руки врача нерадивого.Если почитать истории  из той же Библии то и  болезни могут  быть  во  вразумление грешников.В сегодняшнее время -те же венерические заболеванияи прочие.

По поводу самокопания--тот же пример из Евангелия--если принесеш дар БОГУ и прийдет тебе на ум ,что брат твой имеет что то против тебя,пойди прежде примирись с братом твоим а после приноси дар.Думаю это же можно сказать и о излечении.

Вот к примеру недавний сериал шел на Украине ,не в курсе как в России---(подобие доктора Хауса)-называется  КОСТОПРАВ,--частная клиника--случай больной  бизнесмен  излечился от тика и хрюкания --после того  после того как как попросил прощения у людей---- когда то им  в чом то обиженных.
Так что  и покопатся в себе бывает полезно-а то у некоторых есть только собственная справедливость-по отношению к окружающим.

По поводу сельской местности --так если посмотреть по форуму --то у больных те же проблемы что и городах милионщиках,что и  в   загран. клиниках--все больные в поисках стоящего врача.


----------



## Olga2777 (30 Ноя 2012)

Здравствуйте! Я новичок на Вашем форуме. Прочитала данную тему, спасибо algarada, он подтвердил мои мысли.

Моей истории с болями в шее 8 лет. Лечилась так же у мануальщиков (только растянула связки, появилась нестабильность позвонков в шейном и грудном отделах), у остеопатов, неврологов, бабушек, костоправов, даже к психиатру захаживала (ума хватило не пить выписанные препараты, но фенозепам в запасе держу, так как реально помогает расслабиться в случае сильного стресса – правда, год уже не притрагивалась к препарату).
На МРТ протрузии, антилистез второго шейного позвонка. Пока зацикливалась на этих проблемах, приступы были очень частыми. Если бы с каждым приступом садилась на больничный, думаю давно дали бы инвалидность. Но через 6 лет постоянного лечения и хождения по врачам поняла, что никто мне не поможет, пока сама не разберусь. Вот тогда-то и пришло осознание, что причина симптома (не называю это болезнью, ибо действительно эти боли не связаны с органической патологией) в том, что нет равновесия между душой и телом. Если на что-то бурно эмоционально реагирую – получаю «по шее». Занялась тайцзы цуань, стала читать не медицинские книги, а книги по духовному развитию. Все китайские практики (цигун, тайцзы цюань, ушу) основаны на энергии сухожилий, там мышцы не работают. И когда я разгрузила мышцы и голову – боли ушли. Теперь я просто стараюсь держать внутренний баланс; принимать действительность такой, какая она есть;  позволять людям быть такими, какие они есть и не стараться их переделать или высказать свое недовольство. То есть я изменила себя внутри, и тело приняло эти изменения с благодарностью. У каждого свой путь, я думаю. Но истина одна – пока ты не в гармонии, пока не научишься смирению, прощению, любви (в христианстве), полному принятию всего (в буддизме), ты не будешь здоров. Здоровья все форумчанам!


----------



## Моби Дик (14 Дек 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> "Эпидемия болей в спине" - подобного бреда не встречал. Это явный конкурент "деткам" Порфирия Иванова.


Ну, почему сразу такой негатив про Порфирия Иванова? Мой папа рассказывал, что Порфирий действительно ходил в трусах и босой зимой (жили в одном городе). И однажды в детстве он его благословил, наложением руки, так мой папа всю жизнь верит, что он теперь особенный! Очевидно, на мозговую деятельность это как-то повлияло)))


----------



## ystos (18 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Ну, почему сразу такой негатив про Порфирия Иванова? Мой папа рассказывал, что Порфирий действительно ходил в трусах и босой зимой (жили в одном городе). И однажды в детстве он его благословил, наложением руки, так мой папа всю жизнь верит, что он теперь особенный! Очевидно, на мозговую деятельность это как-то повлияло)))


Ну если и ходил Порфирий раздетый-чтож тут особенного--бывают люди невосприимчивые к холоду.жаре.электричеству и другим факторам--Чудеса происходят и в религии,и в медицине,и в окультизме,и сами по себе  без всяких сверхспособностей---разве не чудо когда из маленького семечка вырастает -огромное растение.из яйца -рождается птица---попробовал бы какой нибудь чародей изобрести что то подобное.

А в чом собственно необычность то Порфирия Иванова.что он проповедовал-то.


----------



## Моби Дик (19 Дек 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> А в чом собственно необычность то Порфирия Иванова.что он проповедовал-то.


Здоровый образ жизни и позитив  Наверное вдохновлять людей - это тоже талант. Папа потом был лучший ученик в школе, занимался спортом, 2-е место по стрельбе в городе, и к экзаменам в универ готовился загорая на пляже. Достаточно поверить, что ты уникальный - и все получится. А тот, кто в тебя эту веру вложил, не важно, в трусах ходит или без (ой, утрирую конечно))))


----------



## ystos (19 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Здоровый образ жизни и позитив  Наверное вдохновлять людей - это тоже талант. Папа потом был лучший ученик в школе, занимался спортом, 2-е место по стрельбе в городе, и к экзаменам в универ готовился загорая на пляже. Достаточно поверить, что ты уникальный - и все получится. А тот, кто в тебя эту веру вложил, не важно, в трусах ходит или без (ой, утрирую конечно))))


Здоровый образ жизни и позитив-проповедуют все религии-и любой  разумный человек приходит к этому  даже своим умом.Это же вам посоветует и любой врач.
Ну вот вы попробуйте сами поверить что вы уникальны  и что нибудь изобрести. или хотя бы выучите  к примеру китайский язык.


----------



## Моби Дик (19 Дек 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Здоровый образ жизни и позитив-проповедуют все религии-и любой разумный человек приходит к этому даже своим умом.Это же вам посоветует и любой врач.
> Ну вот вы попробуйте сами поверить что вы уникальны и что нибудь изобрести. или хотя бы выучите к примеру китайский язык.


))) так и делаем, язык потихоньку доча учит, но кажется японский


----------



## ystos (19 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> ))) так и делаем, язык потихоньку доча учит, но кажется японский


Ну вот и без наложения рук Порфирия. Так сказать--охота-выучит:наука-вымучит.


----------



## Моби Дик (19 Дек 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Ну вот и без наложения рук Порфирия. Так сказать--охота-выучит:наука-вымучит.


дык, там без благословения не прошло) святой старец из Старочеркасского монастыря


----------



## ystos (20 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> дык, там без благословения не прошло) святой старец из Старочеркасского монастыря


Так я думаю благославление от человека предполагает перенос энергии этого человека к тому кого благославляют-т.е  человек по сути должен стать его последователем и приобщится к его образу жизни.----а иначе получится что образ жизни и дух которому служит учитель--не так уж существенен--так как ученик(благославляемый)будет продолжать жить по своему.

Или может вы принимаете благославление--как некоторый талисман или амулет на удачу.---тогда это от язычников.


----------



## Моби Дик (21 Дек 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Так я думаю благославление от человека предполагает перенос энергии этого человека к тому кого благославляют-т.е человек по сути должен стать его последователем и приобщится к его образу жизни.----а иначе получится что образ жизни и дух которому служит учитель--не так уж существенен--так как ученик(благославляемый)будет продолжать жить по своему.
> 
> Или может вы принимаете благославление--как некоторый талисман или амулет на удачу.---тогда это от язычников.


Вы передергиваете и мыслите поверхностно. Не сотвори себе кумира - есть такая заповедь.


----------



## ystos (24 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Вы передергиваете и мыслите поверхностно. Не сотвори себе кумира - есть такая заповедь.


Так а отчего же ваш папа так уверовал  в исключительность (кумиризировал) Порфирия Иванова.И почему за благославлением идут  к конкретному человеку-----а кому же служат тогда другие религиозные деятели  из той же религии и веры.

Вы сами  ищете себе кумира кому бы поклонится или кто бы вас похвалил из людей известных .--ведь к неизвестным вы не идете и навря дли бы стали описывать  случай когда вас  поблагославил или похвалил какой нибудь  Васька или Демьян.


----------



## Моби Дик (25 Дек 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Так а отчего же ваш папа так уверовал в исключительность (кумиризировал) Порфирия Иванова.И почему за благославлением идут к конкретному человеку-----а кому же служат тогда другие религиозные деятели из той же религии и веры.
> 
> Вы сами ищете себе кумира кому бы поклонится или кто бы вас похвалил из людей известных .--ведь к неизвестным вы не идете и навря дли бы стали описывать случай когда вас поблагославил или похвалил какой нибудь Васька или Демьян.


Я описала реальный случай. Думаю, здесь речь не о религии, а о передаче энергетики от человека к человеку. Это то, что чувствует стадион, когда на сцену выходит настоящая звезда))


----------



## ystos (25 Дек 2012)

Так и я о том же--все воспринимают благославение как установку на успех,мат.  прибыли.везение---но если посмотреть на жизнь Христа и аппостолов и пророков.--то их жизнь проходила в притеснениях,преследованиях.и небогатом образе жизни.-а вот как раз о богатство и привелегии от мира сего  они не одобряли.--легче верблюду пройти сквозь игольное ушко-чем богатому войти в Царство небесное.


----------



## ystos (25 Дек 2012)

Моби Дик написал(а):


> Я описала реальный случай. Думаю, здесь речь не о религии, а о передаче энергетики от человека к человеку. Это то, что чувствует стадион, когда на сцену выходит настоящая звезда))


Звезды-- звезды сначало надо раскрутить--пропиарить  ,забить людям в уши---что он звезда.--а так посмотриш в обыденной обстановке--ничего особенного---а если убрать музыку.звукорежесуру.усилители звука --то и слушать то там нечего.


----------



## Моби Дик (26 Дек 2012)

ystos написал(а):


> Звезды-- звезды сначало надо раскрутить--пропиарить ,забить людям в уши---что он звезда.--а так посмотриш в обыденной обстановке--ничего особенного---а если убрать музыку.звукорежесуру.усилители звука --то и слушать то там нечего.


И Вы верите в эту сказку? Далеко не все можно раскрутить, поверьте.


----------



## ystos (27 Дек 2012)

Ну да первичные задатки необходимы ну и желание.и средства и связи--вот те же солистки с Виагры--сначала раскрутили-а затем и сами уже крутятся.Сотню раз прогнали ролики по телевидению и уже звезды.
А не было бы телика-лет так 100 назад -кто бы знал какую то певичку из Москвы может и фамилию самого царя Романова--мало бы кто знал в провинциальном городишке.

А с Мавроди и МММ--КАшпировским,Чумаком .--чем они раскрутились--тем же телевидением --вот вам и встречи стадионов --звезд русского лохотрона.


----------



## tinky2003 (9 Июл 2013)

Жалко, что ветка заглохла 
Интересно послушать aldaraga спустя год. Как у него дела со спиной... Он по-прежнему согласен с доктором Сарно?
У меня похожая ситуация - болит поясница непонятно с чего. Любое напряжение и физическое и эмоциональное приводит к боли в спине.
Почитав книгу Сарно понял что на 99% проблема лежит в сфере эмоций. Но как быть спокойным, не раздражаться и не гневиться, жить расслабленно и
не напрягаться по пустякам, когда тебя воспитали таким - не понятно.

P.S.Он с 13 марта не заходил на форум


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (9 Июл 2013)

tinky2003 написал(а):


> Жалко, что ветка заглохла
> Интересно послушать aldaraga спустя год. Как у него дела со спиной... Он по-прежнему согласен с доктором Сарно?
> У меня похожая ситуация - болит поясница непонятно с чего. Любое напряжение и физическое и эмоциональное приводит к боли в спине.
> Почитав книгу Сарно понял что на 99% проблема лежит в сфере эмоций. Но как быть спокойным, не раздражаться и не гневиться, жить расслабленно и
> ...


 
Нельзя бросаться в крайности... Эмоции безусловно важны. Биология - тоже важна. Одно нельзя отделять от другого. Увы, люди привыкли мыслить в категориях "все или ничего". Одни вообще игнорируют эмоциональный фон, другие не воспринимают никаких других факторов. Мир не черно-белый.

Еще раз кратко отмечу устоявшееся современное отношение к проблеме: причина болей в подавляющем числе случаев заключена в определенных реальных биологических проблемах (в мышцах, дисках, связках, позвонках, суставах и т.д.), но сила боли, ее продолжительность, результат лечения, трудоспособность находятся в большой зависимости от психологических факторов. Они оказывают модулирующее влияние.


----------

